# 2016 Oils Butters Grease Lotions Cremes Pomades Challenge



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2015)

Happy 2016 Ladies!  Time for our Oils Challenge.  So please feel free to post away!

This is a good record of what you're using on your Hair throughout the year

The Challenge is open All Year.

*My Only Stipulation is no "Random" Posts.  If you have a question, please use the Search Feature provided by LHCF, pm a member or use Google Search.   You might find your answer there.*

Thanks Ladies!  Let's Get this 2016 Party Started!

@FelaShrine
@xu93texas
@felic1
@curlyhersheygirl
@NaturallyBri87
@NaturallyATLPCH
@Duchess007
@MileHighDiva
@divachyk
@veesweets
@ronie
@spacetygrss
@Froreal3
@Ltown
@flyygirlll2
@Beamodel
@Nightingale
@KinksAndInk
@Imoan
@ThatJerseyGirl
@Lita
@meka72
@NappyNelle
@Daernyris
@CodeRed
@cherryhair123
@nmartin20
@DarkJoy
@DoDo
@sexypebbly
@CeeLex33
@Tonto
@Babygrowth
@Golden75
@oneastrocurlie
@caliscurls
@Barbara
@PlainJane
@rileypak
@ms-gg
@Nylund
@faithVA
@Bibliophile
@SweetlyCurly
@bajandoc86
@myronnie
@ChocolateTink
@Poohbear
@toaster
@Brownie518
@gorgeoushair
@ForTheLoveOfHair20
@Beany
@CrysMelis
@Rastafarai
@jprayze
@Jace032000
@gn1g
@EnExitStageLeft
@traceedeebee
@ClassyJSP
@lovelycurls
@jennifer30
@ResultsMayVary
@Bajanmum
@trclemons
@Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2015)

Used:
Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 28, 2015)

Used SM manuka honey scalp elixir.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 28, 2015)

I plan to consistently use castor oil and it doesn't get much butter than this by the mane choice.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll be using my Softee Indian Hemp on my scalp only from now until April. Uninteresting but I want to see how it does with hair growth before I move on to something else, even though I'll be using Mane 'n Tail conditioner for growth during that time... we'll see.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 28, 2015)

Applied SSI cranberry cocktail


----------



## athenat (Dec 28, 2015)

Will be following, I am mostly using....Jakela and Soultanicals Knot Butter weekly.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 29, 2015)

I just applied TPS Peppermint Pomade to my scalp.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 29, 2015)

Still using Softee Coconut Hair Food , will be doing a twist-out and using it to seal tonight. I need to work on finding out the right amount to use though, I'm pretty heavy handed.


----------



## ChocolateTink (Dec 29, 2015)

My Love of JBCO has returned! I will be applying to my scalp and ends daily. *for now*


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2015)

Right now the oils I have are:
almond
JBCO
APB Oil
Hairveda's Almond Glaze

I'll be pre pooing/hot oil tx with the oils and pomade. I will try to remember to grease my scalp once a week with almond glaze. No promises.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2015)

Used:
Mission:Condition Goji Berry Silk Milk


----------



## trclemons (Dec 29, 2015)

CW'd and LCOB'd with Cream & Coco Flower Martini Mist, KJ Naturals Lavendar & Lemongrass Leave In, Entwine's Argan Oil on length, Keravada Oil on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO around the edges and Original Moxie Mango & Tacuma Butter on ends.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 29, 2015)

Whoot whoot!
I retwisted my hair with Smooth Naturals Perfect Moisture Hair Milk and Soultanicals Marula Melon Moisture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2015)

You Ladies Are starting 2016 off Strong. 

Let's be in it for the Long Haul and finish this year Strong.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 29, 2015)

LOC twists with 
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Leave in Conditioner
Bekura Java Bean and Honey Pomade
Oyin Handmade Whipped Pudding


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 30, 2015)

Applied SSI cranberry cocktail


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2015)

Used SSI Honey Buttercream Moisturizer and sealed with SSI Castor Honey Softening Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

Finger Detangled with:
Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
Pure Rice Bran Oil

Tried to get out tangles, knots etc.....doing an Oil-Soak

Will use Rice Bran with my Leave-In and after my Hair Dries, probably Komaza's Scalp Butter or Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

Used:
Wheat Germ Oil on top of my DC'er to Steam with


----------



## ilong (Dec 30, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair - I'm "officially" joining this year.  

My 2016 will be:
Emu Oil
Whipped Shea Butta" (containing various oils)
After June/July - If I don't find the sulfur I purchased already , to make my own sulfur oil, I may incorporate Liquid Gold or WGO.

Is I official now??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

@ilong

Great!

We Are Happy To Have You!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2015)

Did a pre poo/hot oil tx for 30 minutes with JBCO. Used APB's Green Powerhouse Oil for "o" in LOC method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

I tried a finger full of Oyin's Whipped Pudding to see if I wanna get another jar before the Sale ends.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 30, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I'll be using my Softee Indian Hemp on my scalp only from now until April. Uninteresting but I want to see how it does with hair growth before I move on to something else, even though I'll be using Mane 'n Tail conditioner for growth during that time... we'll see.



Actually... I think I'm going use a safflower  oil mix. I have 5 essential oils I want to use before they go bad... the grease can wait. My mixture will be: safflower, white thyme, carrot, rosemary, cedar wood and lavender oils and I'll use this mixture until all the essential oils are gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

@CodeRed

Nice Mix!


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> Nice Mix!



Thank you 

I like this essential oil mix because it's what helped me get my scalp/thickness back on track. I'm going to experiment with a few more next year too.


----------



## ilong (Dec 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Great!:welcome:
> 
> We Are Happy To Have You!



@IDareT'sHair  - thank you.   Glad to be here!


----------



## caligirl (Dec 30, 2015)

Coconut oil + water has changed my life
Works well for braidouts


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2015)

@caligirl 
Are you joining this Challenge?


----------



## caligirl (Dec 31, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caligirl
> Are you joining this Challenge?



Yes, sign me up.  I've starting using Jessicurl shampoo and conditioners b/c they contains lots of shea butter and oils (avocado, jojoba, coconut) plus I'm moisturizing with water and coconut oil daily


----------



## Ltown (Dec 31, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair , 2016 can you it! thanks

i use hairveda/apb oils and moisturizers on a regular, Happy New Year ladies!

I follow this youtuber and this is a DHT oil that for any baldness here is the ingredients and video. she great!


Pumpkin seed- blocks DHT
Nettle- prevents testosterone from being changed to DHT
Horsetail- promotes blood flow to scalp for hair growth
Onion skin- contains quercitin which helps block the inflammation caused by alopecia
Neem- helps strengthen hair roots to prevent loss.
Green tea- helps decrease DHT and a natural antioxidant

This site part of her recipes has alot of oils/herbs for DIYers

http://www.dillyshop.com/products.php?id=13


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 31, 2015)

Moisturized my hair with Neutrogena Triple Silk Leave In Cream yesterday. My hair still is nice and soft. This might be a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2015)

@Ltown

Thanks Ms. Ltown (our Residence Mixtress) Very Helpful.

Happy 2016 to you My Friend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2015)

Using: Mission Condition's Goji Berry Silk Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2015)

Ltown said:


> *this is a DHT oil that for any baldness here is the ingredients *
> 
> *Pumpkin seed- blocks DHT
> Nettle- prevents testosterone from being changed to DHT
> ...



This is very Helpful Ms. Ltown @Ltown

I'm sure others can benefit from this Information.  I hope you all take a look at these ingredients and the info provided to help you this year. 

Knowledge is Power.

I have most of these in Oils and/or Teas.

I need to pick up more Pumpkin Seed Oil tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2015)

@caligirl 

Welcome Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2015)

@caliscurls

I hope you caught BoBeam's 35% off Sale for your mixture?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Used SD Almond Buttercream. Smells so good, like almonds and I like the consistency and the way it went onto my hair. This is new to me, so we'll see how it is with moisture. I sealed with APB Olive Oats oil in Sugar Cookie Crunch. Perfect combo of scents.


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 31, 2015)

Looking forward to getting some inches in with the help of this thread. 
I'll be using Jbco, sulfur 8, and hairveda's green tea cream/butter. 
Thank you @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 31, 2015)

I used Oyin Handmade Greg Juice & Whipped Pudding for a twist-n-curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2015)

Used a few drops of: Kj Naturals Tingly Hair Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 31, 2015)

Used almond oil as part of the LOC method


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 31, 2015)

Used Smooth Naturals Perfect Moisture Hair Milk 
I have definitely found a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Used Smooth Naturals Perfect Moisture Hair Milk
> I have definitely found a keeper.*



@NaturallyATLPCH

I should have made this one of my last purchases.  I've been wanting to try this line.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 31, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I should have made this one of my last purchases.  I've been wanting to try this line.



This is the only thing that has worked for my hair in this line. Everything else was just meh. I couldn't stand the orange dreamsickle scent of the other products but they worked sub par.

I think she finally got it right (for my hair) with this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This is the only thing that has worked for my hair in this line. Everything else was just meh. *I couldn't stand the orange dreamsickle scent of the other products but they worked sub par*. I think she finally got it right (for my hair) with this one.



@NaturallyATLPCH
Imma stay away from this.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2016)

Used:
Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Milk


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm really liking this nuetrogena triple moisture silk leave in cream. I was only using it to use up my stash but I might make it a staple. My hair is very soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> *I'm really liking this nuetrogena triple moisture silk leave in cream. I was only using it to use up my stash but I might make it a staple. My hair is very soft.*



@NaturallyBri87
Nice Review!  This product always gets the best reviews.  Will have to look at this.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 1, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Imma stay away from this.  Thanks for the tip.


No problem. This Perfect Moisture milk smells like melons. I think all the products in this line do.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 1, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyBri87
> Nice Review!  This product always gets the best reviews.  Will have to look at this.



I'm going to check out their deep conditioner and hair mask. Lord knows I don't need to add anything to my stash but the line is buy one get one 50% off at walgreens right now lol.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Ladies!!!

I LCOB'd today with Siamese Twist Bamboo Spritzer, Mission Condition Arabian Nights, Entwine's Argan Oil on length, Kyra's Shea Growth & Restore on scalp, Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges and KJ Naturals Milk & Honey Sealing Butter on ends.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 1, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls
> 
> I hope you caught BoBeam's 35% off Sale for your mixture?


Nooooooooo! I missed it, dang


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2016)

@caliscurls

Gurl. Gurl. LHCF went through that po' site like a pack of hungry Wolves!..


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 1, 2016)

Sprayed Jakeala flaxseed spritz
Sealed with Sarenzo Creamy oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2016)

Applied TPS Coffee Pomade.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2016)

Massaged emu oil on scalp.  M&S with SD Who's That Curl and Keravada Fenugreek.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 1, 2016)

I used Claudie's Scalp Elixir today and a little of Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 1, 2016)

Retwisted with Soultanicals Marula Melon


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 1, 2016)

Moiturized my hair with the NTM Silk Touch Creme and added It Doesn't Get Much Butter Than This by The Mane Choice on top. Can't wait to see how soft my hair is tomorrow. Gonna start oiling my scalp with grapeseed oil tomorrow in an effort to use of my stash.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Moiturized my hair with the NTM Silk Touch Creme and added It Doesn't Get Much Butter Than This by The Mane Choice on top. Can't wait to see how soft my hair is tomorrow. Gonna start oiling my scalp with grapeseed oil tomorrow in an effort to use of my stash.


What does The Mane Choice butter smell like?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 1, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> What does The Mane Choice butter smell like?



It smells like grapefruits. It has a citrus smell. It has grapefruit and orange essential oils in it.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 2, 2016)

Moisturized hair with soultanicals fluffaicious curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2016)

Using M:C TerraForma Pre-Rx with Wheat Germ Oil on top.
Will use: Rice Bran Oil - with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries: Maybe ST'icals Pumpkin Knot Butta'


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 2, 2016)

Scalp massage with EVCO
Bekura Tonga Mousse on length and ends sealed with Bekura 7-fold


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using M:C TerraForma Pre-Rx with Wheat Germ Oil on top.
> Will use: Rice Bran Oil - with my Leave-In
> 
> *After my Hair Dries: Maybe ST'icals Pumpkin Knot Butta'*



Didn't used this.  Ended up using - Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Milk


----------



## Beany (Jan 2, 2016)

Did a HOT with evoo
LOCB with nettle tea, hbco, amazon rain (pbn) mmm, and mhc type 4 cream
Oiled scalp with mahabhringraj oil mix (mahabhringraj oil, hbco, emu oil)


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 2, 2016)

Sprayed APB leave in spray
Sealed with Sarenzo creamy oil


----------



## Ashanti1922 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll be using ylang ylang oil weekly on my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2016)

@Ashanti1922

This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you joining?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2016)

Used:  Hairitage Hydrations Sprout and a little Kj Tingly Oil.


----------



## Ashanti1922 (Jan 3, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ashanti1922
> 
> This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you joining?


Absolutely!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2016)

@Ashanti1922

Great!  We are Happy to have you join us.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2016)

I just bught abunch of butters and oils. Will have to post them here later


----------



## Ltown (Jan 3, 2016)

Used APB green tea oil/HV green butter.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 3, 2016)

Applied my body butter mix to my scalp yesterday (cupuacu butter blend... I forget what oils I put in it lol). Will grease my scalp tonight/in the morning to prep for my relaxer.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 3, 2016)

Just applied TPS Coffee Pomade to my scalp and it feels so good.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 3, 2016)

I used almond oil on wet hair then on dry hair later as the oil for the LOC method.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 3, 2016)

Used Smooth Naturals Perfect Moisture Milk as my leave in
Sarenzo Twist Cream as my styler


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh this is lotions too. Okay I'm trying to use up some moisturizer from Sarenzo. I don't know what it is . I used it as C in the LOC method on wet & dry hair today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 3, 2016)

I keep forgetting lotions are included too lol
Massaged my scalp with JBCO.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 3, 2016)

Im in.

Wild growth hair oil
Oyin Hair dew lotion
Virgin hair fertilizer grease
Softee indian hemp grease


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 3, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Softee indian hemp grease



How does this work for you? If you like it, what does it do? I was using mine for a few weeks and it was nice and light but not sure if it did anything for hair growth...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm in! 

Still in love with myrrh. I mix it now with other oils for sealing as well as in my prepoo EO mix.

Today I prepoo with EOs of sage, thyme, myrrh, rosemary in sunflower and evoo. Then sealed with evoo, sunflower, myrhh and baobab 

For cream it was SSI buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2016)

@Smiley79 @DarkJoy

 Glad you're back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2016)

@curlyhersheygirl @Shay72
Yep.

Oils, Grease, Pomades, Lotions, Cremes, Buttas'


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 3, 2016)

[email protected]'sHair! I aint go nowhere.  Your challenges are always a pleasure


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2016)

Used SD Almond Buttercream and APB Olive Oats in Sugar Cookie Crunch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> *[email protected]'sHair! I aint go nowhere.  Your challenges are always a pleasure *


@DarkJoy

I know!  I'm just happy you're back tis all. Just Glad to see you.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2016)

CodeRed said:


> How does this work for you? If you like it, what does it do? I was using mine for a few weeks and it was nice and light but not sure if it did anything for hair growth...



I just purchased it a couple days ago and have yet to use it. Then I went to the BSS yesterday to pick up something and the girls at the counter got into a discussion about the Virgin Hair Fertilizer grease and how great it works. So I picked up a tube and will try that first...if no success I will try the Softee. (So far I absolutely hate the smell of the VHF.   But I'll come with updates as time goes along.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm so disappointed that JBCO didn't really thicken my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2016)

Used:  Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils Hair Lotion this a.m. and this p.m.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 4, 2016)

Massaged scalp with emu oil. Also, M&S with SD Who's That Curl and KV Fenugreek Oil.  Then I put my hair in two @lulu97 knots,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2016)

Used a Couple Swipes of Hairitage Hydrations Sprout on Edges and Nape.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 4, 2016)

Moisturized with it doesn't get much butter than this by the mane choice.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 4, 2016)

APB leave in spray 
Sealed with Jakeala parfait


----------



## trclemons (Jan 4, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!!
> 
> I LCOB'd today with Siamese Twist Bamboo Spritzer, Mission Condition Arabian Nights, Entwine's Argan Oil on length, Kyra's Shea Growth & Restore on scalp, Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges and KJ Naturals Milk & Honey Sealing Butter on ends.




I have been using the same products (with a few exceptions) and will continue to use them until Thursday.  On Saturday, tomorrow & Thursday, I will switch the Bamboo Spritzer for Lawrence Ray Concept Shake 'n Go Protein Spray and I ran out of the Entwine oil, so I am using some oil I put in a travel bottle for my length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2016)

Used:
Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## ilong (Jan 5, 2016)

Still massaging scalp with Folligen & Emu Oil.   Sealing ends with whipped shea butter/oil mixture.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Used SD Almond Buttercream and APB Olive Oats in Sugar Cookie Crunch.



Did this again this morning. Love this combo. Smells so good and so moisturizing.
Also used NJoy oil on scalp.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yay! I am in!

Thanks @IDareT'sHair.

Current oils in rotation: APB Greenhouse Power Oil , APB Ayurvedic Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Njoy Scalp Growth Oil
Lotion/Creme: APB Ayurvedic Creme, APB Moisturising Creme, SM Curl & Style Milk (?correct name)
Pomades: Njoy Scalp Pomade

Today I finger detangled with sweet almond oil, and and currently doing GHE.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 5, 2016)

Used SSI Buttercream and my oil blend this morning 

Alk that crowing I did about QB AOHC and its now too heavy for my hair! Lordy. Will need to find some use for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2016)

Used:
Soultanicals Knot Pumpkin Butta'


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 5, 2016)

moisturized soultanicals flufflicious curl
sealed ends with h.v cocasta oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 5, 2016)

Used my hair butter by the mane choice again. I like the butter but the neutrogena triple moisture silk touch leaves my hair softer. i'm going to use up the remaining two jars of butter and then make ntm a staple


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 6, 2016)

Last night I used Siamese twist's strawberry hair lotion and BN's moisture butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2016)

Will Use:
Pure Rice Bran with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries:
Not sure? But definitely a couple swipes of Hairitage Hydrations Sprout


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 6, 2016)

Massaged my scalp with my oil mix.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 6, 2016)

My hair felt so yucky that I needed to clarify...mid week.

I did a quick DC then twisted my hair with Smooth Naturals Perfect Moisture Milk and Sarenzo Twist Cream.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 6, 2016)

Added safflower mix to dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2016)

Today used:
Siamese Twists Mango Moisture Cream


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2016)

Used SD Almond Buttercream and sealed with APB Olive Oats in Sugar Cookie and APB butta in Sugar Cookie on the ends.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2016)

Tuesday & today-used almond oil as part of LOC routine
Wednesday-used APB Greenhouse Power oil as part of LOC routine


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2016)

Oops forgot I used JBCO to do a pre poo/hot oil tx yesterday
Use some Sarenzo cream as my moisturizer daily


----------



## sithembile (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll be joining you this year. I like to make my own oil and butter blends in addition to using some commercial ones. 

Right now I'm in a weave so I'm oiling my scalp and edges every other day with my own blend of almond, castor, rice bran, EVOO, lavender, peppermint and cedarwood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2016)

@sithembile

Glad to Have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2016)

Used Siamese Twists - Mango Moisture Cream


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 7, 2016)

Moisturized with the mane choice hair butter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 7, 2016)

Moisturized and retwisted my hair with Sarenzo's Twist Cream


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm in...

I used oyin whipped pudding and burnt sugar pomade

Also used my oil mix: castor, avocado, meadowfoam...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2016)

Used:
My Honey Child's Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2016)

@BrownBetty

 Glad You're Here!


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 8, 2016)

QB CTDG to redo my twists...half on Sunday, half yesterday. Between Sunday and Wednesday smoothed a little CTDG on the section that still needed to be done to keep it moisturized.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2016)

using APG green tea oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2016)

Used:
Palm Oil
Extra Virgin Olive
Wheat Germ
Rice Bran

After my Hair Dries?


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 9, 2016)

Moisturized hair with NG sweet plantain leave in conditioner
Massage scalp with homemade oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2016)

Used Mizani's H20 Nighttime Rx


----------



## trclemons (Jan 9, 2016)

Last night, I pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix & Brahmi/Amla Oil. 

After shampooing, I LCOB'd with Cozy Moments Protein Mist, Treluxe Untie the Knot, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Rejuvenate butter on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2016)

One of my orders arrived today. Waiting on another order of butters and oils from new directions.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2016)

Used SD Almond Buttercream and APB Olive Oats in Sugar Cookie Crunch. Love this combo.  Hair is so soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2016)

Massaging in a few drops of: Kj Naturals Tingle Oil.


----------



## ChocolateTink (Jan 10, 2016)

Used: APB hurry up and grow on my scalp this morning.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 10, 2016)

Did an oil prepoo. Debating an oil rinse. I will have to mix a new batch of sealing oil and will surely add lanolin. Cant wait til the winter dry is over


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> *Cant wait til the winter dry is over*



@DarkJoy

Me either Gurl.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 10, 2016)

Moisturized with the mane choice hair butter. Gonna use all of this up and then make the nuetrogena triple moisture leave in creme my staple.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 10, 2016)

QB CTDG ....kicking myself I missed her holiday sale


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 10, 2016)

Lightly oiled my scalp with my safflower mix and massaged it in. I just put a really thin layer on... I want to start doing this so I don't have to cover my head every time I oil my scalp and it won't look "greasy", just shiny. My mix will last longer this way too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2016)

Will use a few swipes of: Oyin Handmades Sugar Berries Pomade.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2016)

Friday, Saturday & Today-Used almond oil and Sarenzo cream as part of my LOC routine


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2016)

BrownBetty said:


> *I'm in...I used oyin whipped pudding and burnt sugar pomade*



@BrownBetty
Very Nice!


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 10, 2016)

Sismese Twist Strawberry Coils
Sarenzo Chocolate Butter


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 10, 2016)

moisturized with my usual


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2016)

I m&s with Bel Nouvo Avocado Shea Hair milk and Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 11, 2016)

Massaged scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercreme.  Sealed with Oyin's Sugar Berries Pomade.


----------



## sithembile (Jan 11, 2016)

Taliah waajid medicated protective mist bodifier & APB Ayurvedic oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 11, 2016)

Applied TPS Peppermint Pomade to my scalp.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 11, 2016)

Yesterday thru Friday, I will LCOB with Carefree Curl Gold or Cozy Moments Protein Mist, Liquid Gold Ginger Cream, Keravada Super Gro on scalp, Duafe Amla on length, Kreyol Essence HBCO Peppermint on edges and Kyra's Shea Medley Hydrate & Refresher butter on ends.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 11, 2016)

sprayed my hair with infusium 23 repair and renew leave in and put the mane choice butter on top


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 11, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> QB CTDG ....kicking myself I missed her holiday sale



Me too because my hair loves that amla heavy cream... sigh at least sephora carries it.


----------



## caligirl (Jan 12, 2016)

Jojoba oil for my edges/scalp, coconut oil for my hair and shea butter for my ends


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 12, 2016)

Used my scalp mix last night.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 12, 2016)

Applied TPS Coffee Pomade to scalp.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 12, 2016)

I used Oyin Handmade Frank Juice & Hair Dew+SheaMoisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner mix. I'm baggying in 3 buns now.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2016)

I m&s with SSI Tahitian leave in and Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea moisturizer.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 12, 2016)

*Sarenzo Chocolate Butter *
This butter is a must have for my hair. It leaves it feeling so soft & smooth without weighing my hair down or leaving a greasy oily feeling. Probably the only product from Sarenzo that is a must have for me.


- Applied SSI Cranberry Cocktail
- Sealed with Sarenzo Chocolate Butter


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 13, 2016)

Used the mane choice butter


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 13, 2016)

I lightly applied Virgin Hair fertilizer to my scalp and Softee Indian Hemp grease to my hair and then put a plastic cap and let it marinate for a couple hours before bed. I love the tingle of the VHF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2016)

Been Using:
Donna Marie Super Buttercreme sealing with Oyin Handmade's Sugar Berries Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2016)

Pre-Poo'ed today with:
Mission:Condition's TerraForma Pre-Rx (and a little bit of NG's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo Rx)


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 13, 2016)

Applied safflower oil mix to my scalp and massaged it in. Will wash out/condition tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pre-Poo'ed today with:
> Mission:Condition's TerraForma Pre-Rx (and a little bit of NG's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo Rx)



Used Wheat Germ Oil with my Cleanser
Used Rice Bran Oil with my DC'er (to Steam with)

Will also use Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In.

I have a 16oz bottle of Pumpkin Seed Oil on the way (should be here any day).
 *After my Hair Dries - Donna Marie Super Buttercreme & Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 13, 2016)

Pre-poo'd with ST Power 2 the Pre-Poo.  LCOB'd with QB AOHC, QB OHHB, GSO, and QB ABCDEFG butter.  I'll use this combo to M&S till my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Pre-poo'd with ST Power 2 the Pre-Poo.  LCOB'd with QB AOHC, QB OHHB, GSO, and *QB ABCDEFG butter.*  I'll use this combo to M&S till my next wash day.



@MileHighDiva 
 Exactly.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 13, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Pre-poo'd with ST Power 2 the Pre-Poo.  LCOB'd with QB AOHC, QB OHHB, GSO, and* QB ABCDEFG butter*.  I'll use this combo to M&S till my next wash day.






IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Exactly.



This is why I love the hair section


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 13, 2016)

Sealed with purabody ( or whatever they're called now) cupuacu butter, used APB's LI spray and CC naturals rice pudding.
Once my hair dries I'll apply my scalp mix


----------



## Beany (Jan 13, 2016)

LOCB with water, avocado oil, amazon rain mmm, and mhc type 4 cream. Greased my scalp with mhc Sophia grease. 

Time to start steaming twice a week. Hello winter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2016)

Using:
Siamese Twists - Luxury 7 Butter Souffle (Excellent)


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 13, 2016)

used my mane choice butter


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 14, 2016)

Used almond oil and sarenzo cream on Monday & yesterday.
Pre poo/hot oil with JBCO yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2016)

Used:
Siamese Twists Luxury 7 Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2016)

Baggying with a little ST's Luxury 7 Butter & a little STi'cals Marula Melon


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2016)

BeeMine Luscious Hair Cream


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 15, 2016)

Bekura 7-fold after steaming


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 15, 2016)

Pre poo/hot oil with JBCO
Used almond oil and sarenzo cream.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 15, 2016)

Applying SSI Seyani to my hair. Sent the coupon code to my coworker since she loved the jar I gave to her.


----------



## Beany (Jan 15, 2016)

Mahabhringraj oil mix on scalp
Sealed length with avocado oil, sealed ends with mhc type 4 cream


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 15, 2016)

Massaged scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2016)

Pre-Poo with:
Naturelle Grow Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo with Wheat Germ Oil

Used:
Flaxseed Oil on top of my DC'er
Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In

Will use:
Siamese Twists Luxury 7 Butter after my Hair Dries


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday for me.  I pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz and Hairitage Butter on my ends.  LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Orofluido on length  & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Horsetail Butter on scalp & Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.

My hair is so spoiled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2016)

Luxury 7 Butter (Siamese Twists)


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2016)

Did a Hot oil/pre poo with JBCO. Also used APB's Green Powerhouse oil and Sarenzo cream on wet hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 17, 2016)

Applied Soultanicals Knot Sauce (found it in my stash so I pulled it out to use) 

Sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil (my favorite oil)


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 17, 2016)

I might as well join this too since I always add JBCO and Vatika to my conditioners.

Also started doing hot oil treatments with homemade nettles & horsetail infused oil, Vatika and JBCO.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2016)

I finally bought some murumuru and cupuacu butters tonight. 

I also got some pumpkin seed oil for my scalp. I'm thinking about mixing this with castor oil to make my hairdrenalin potion. 

So that's delayed again until the pumpkin oil arrives


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 17, 2016)

Massaged some safflower oil mix in my scalp tonight.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 17, 2016)

My hair has been loving the Softee grease as a sealant. I washed my hair today and used it in place of oil in the LCO method.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 18, 2016)

Saturday: Style wet hair in 35 twists with Soultanicals Afrodite's Shine Almighty Gloss Boss, Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream+ Aethiopika Hydrate and Twist Butter mix, & Aubrey Organics B5 Design Gel

Yesterday: Applied Mahabringraj oil to scalp


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2016)

I massaged in Claudie's scalp elixir and spritzed my cornrows with Claudie's braid spray.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

Inversion Day 1 was completed yesterday. I inverted for 4 minutes under my baggy using:


L = L.A.C.E. Ayurvedic Hair & Scalp Mist
C = Hawaiian Silky 10 n 1
O = Orofluido on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges
B = Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends & Hairitage Hydration Horsetail Butter on scalp

I will use these same products & timeframe through Thursday. My products will change on Friday & Saturday, but the timeframe will remain the same.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 18, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with APB's Ginger Growth Oil
Spritzed my twists with APB's Leave In


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 18, 2016)

Used my mane choice butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> *I might as well join this too since I always add JBCO and Vatika to my conditioners.  Also started doing hot oil treatments with homemade nettles & horsetail infused oil, Vatika and JBCO*.



@mzteaze

I'm glad you joined us!  

We are Happy to Have You!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Used APB Cupuacu Avocado moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2016)

Used:
Soultanicals Knot Butta' (in Pumpkin)


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 18, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I massaged in Claudie's scalp elixir and spritzed my cornrows with Claudie's braid spray.


That's some gooood stuff


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 18, 2016)

Added safflower oil mix to deep conditioner


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 19, 2016)

Scalp massage with my homemade "scalp" oils

Keracare Butter cream on my twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2016)

Used:
A Couple Swipes of Hairveda's Whipped Clouds


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 19, 2016)

Used my mane choice butter. So proud of myself for being consistent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Used my mane choice butter.* So proud of myself for being consistent*.



@NaturallyBri87 
So Are We Sis.

Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 19, 2016)

Used:
CD 4 n 1 cream
CD marguerite magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2016)

Massaged in a little Kj Naturals Tingle Oil


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2016)

Used koil by nature Mango pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2016)

@Ltown

Hey Ms. LT!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Hey Ms. LT!


Hey Ms. T! you staying warm? its cold here we actually suppose to get snow this weekend that will shut the dmv down


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 19, 2016)

Used my mane choice butter


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 20, 2016)

I just applied SM Castor oil leave in and sealed with CD Hair mimosa. Very soft and moisturised hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2016)

Used: Wheat Germ with my Cleansing Conditioner
Will use: Rice Bran with my leave-in

After my Hair Dries: Siamese Twists Olive & Bhringraj Ayurvedic Sugared  Hair Cream


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 20, 2016)

Massaged scalp with Liquid Gold's Green Magic.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 20, 2016)

Spritz hair and scalp with rosewater
JBCO edge treatment gel+ QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm mix on hairline


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 20, 2016)

APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizer
Sealed with Jakeala Parfait


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 21, 2016)

Used my usual


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 21, 2016)

Alikay Shea yogurt . i used a tiny amount yesterday after washing my hair .
_____ works well and today I don't need to moisturize and seal again.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 21, 2016)

Used APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizer in sugar cookie, sealed ends with APB butta in Sugar cookie


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 21, 2016)

I used rosewater, Mahabringraj oil + Wiseways Herbal Goldilocks Hair Oil mix on scalp and hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2016)

Kindheart said:


> That's some gooood stuff



Yes, it is a staple item.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2016)

Today, I used SSI Tahitian leave in, Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk! And Jakeala parfait.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 21, 2016)

Spritzed my twists with APB's Leave In


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 21, 2016)

Applied safflower oil mix to scalp.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 21, 2016)

Hot Oil on scalp and hair plus JBCO.  Will mix JBCO and Vatika into garlic conditioner.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2016)

APB Cupuacu Avocado moisturizer 
Sealed with Jakeala parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2016)

Hairveda's Whipped Clouds


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 23, 2016)

Used APB's leave in and Cupuacu Hair Lotion to moisturize my twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2016)

Today will use:
Rice Bran
Wheat Germ
Pumpkin Seed

Will use QB's Coco Tree Detangling Ghee as my Leave-In
After my Hair Dries - Siamese Twists Sugar Ayurvedic Creme


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 23, 2016)

I will like to join. Thanks @IDareT'sHair for letting me know about this challenge.

I am always using oils as my pre-poo and for sealing. Right now been using Amla oil, , HV Vatika Frosting, Avocado Oil, Jojoba Oil and Coconut Oil for pre-poo's or sealing. I also use NTM Silk Touch as my moisturizer.
Though I should be getting my APB stuff this week (first time with this vendor). 
I also use Liquid Gold Oil or Njoy on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2016)

@ladybevy 

  we are happy to have you as part of our Team


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 23, 2016)

Massaging scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2016)

Massaged in:
Kj Naturals Tingly Oil


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* Fekkai Glossing & Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges & *B =* Marie Dean Coconut Cream Butter on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 24, 2016)

Applied Jakeala's Amla Shea Parfait to damp hair, concentrating on ends.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 24, 2016)

Last night, applied warm Vatika and JBCO to  damp hair


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2016)

I moisturized with Mizani D'Tangle leave in, then moisturized and sealed with my shealoe oil infused butter today. Replait my celies and preparing for bed now.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 24, 2016)

Oiled scalp with safflower oil mix.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 25, 2016)

My scalp has that itchy, not really itchy feeling.

Applied Vatika and JBCO you damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2016)

Hairveda's Whipped Clouds


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 25, 2016)

Massaged edges with JBCO.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 25, 2016)

massage scalp and edges with my oil mix
Moisturized hair with NG hibiscus and honey leave in conditioner


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 25, 2016)

used my mane choice butter today


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 26, 2016)

Added JBCO and Vatika to conditioner  and used on hair when twisting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

Used: 
Siamese Twists Olive & Bhringraj Avyuredic Sugared Hair Creme


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2016)

snowed in finally did my hair used hv grren butter, and curlious.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 26, 2016)

Ok alikay Shea yogurt was a NIGHTMARE to rinse off my hair . It left a waxy feeling ,had to wash it again.
Today I m using the Moisture parfait ..hopefully it will be better . I don't think my hair likes Shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

@Kindheart
Gurl....That's turrrrible


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

@Ltown
Enjoy Your Time Off.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 26, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart
> Gurl....That's turrrrible


I don't think it's the product itself ,cuz it does leave my hair super soft but it won't come off with a sulfate free poo .


----------



## fatimablush (Jan 26, 2016)

massaged scalp with JBCO washed; applied Hydathermal growth oil and then leave in conditioner.

combed hair and applied a little Grapeseed oil on hair while damp and added pomade.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 26, 2016)

Sealed with Softee Hemp grease


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anyone use the Hydratherma Naturals Daily lotion?. Considering that as a product


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> *Does anyone use the Hydratherma Naturals Daily lotion?. Considering that as a product*



@mzteaze

I Do.  It's Excellent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

Siamese Twists - Strawberry Coils Hair Lotion


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 26, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> 
> I Do.  It's Excellent!



Thanks! Been feeling a bit of PJism and it seemed like the ideal product for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> *Thanks! Been feeling a bit of PJism and it seemed like the ideal product for me.*



@mzteaze

I think you'll be pleased with it.  Smells Wonderful.  I like the Oil too (All have that Cake Frosting scent).


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 26, 2016)

See now you have gone too far @IDareT'sHair ... Look at you trying to feed the pj monster... Lol



I loved the samples I had of the protein leave in so I've been fighting with completing a purchase for a while now.  Just have to find the right discount now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> *I loved the samples I had of the protein leave in so I've been fighting with completing a purchase for a while now.  Just have to find the right discount now.*



@mzteaze

The Protein L-I is excellent as well.  Also, the Amino Protein Rx (it smells like an intense Fruit Punch).

HTN is a nice Solid Line.  Everything I've tried, I've Loved. 

Yeah, wait on a 20%.  Or, you could always get 15% from AveYou using Code = FIVE


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 26, 2016)

That's great to hear.  I wish the owner would post in these parts again.  But she has cut her hair off and grown it back at least twice in the last few years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze.
> 
> *Yeah, wait on a 20%.  Or, you could always get 15% from AveYou using Code = FIVE*



@mzteaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> That's great to hear.  I wish the owner would post in these parts again.  But *she has cut her hair off and grown it back at least twice in the last few years.*



@mzteaze

I know!


----------



## trclemons (Jan 26, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Elucence Balance Conditioner.

I LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay Lemongrass, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *O =* Keravada Super Gro on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on length & KJ Natural's Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 26, 2016)

Applied APB Ayurvedic oil to scalp and edges.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2016)

I used Jakeala Nappy Hair Cream and Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 26, 2016)

Bobeam in a bottle sealed with Bekura 7-fold


----------



## Beany (Jan 27, 2016)

LOCB with Bellezza Naturale Skin spray, avocado oil, sarenzo avocado and honey leave in, and mhc type 4 cream on ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 27, 2016)

LCOB'D with Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin WP, GSO, and Oyin BSP.  I will be using this combo to M&S until my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2016)

Jakeala's Shea Amala Parfait Peach Bellini


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 28, 2016)

Sprayed hair with Deva Curl Refresh and applied Vatika and JBCO to hair and end.


----------



## sithembile (Jan 28, 2016)

Taliah waajid medicated protective mist bodifier & castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2016)

Siamese Twists Luxury Butter


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 28, 2016)

Gonna start prepooing with homemade garlic oil the night before wash day. Trying to slow my shedding down.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 28, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Gonna start prepooing with homemade garlic oil the night before wash day. Trying to slow my shedding down.


Does the Nutrine work for shedding?  I saw it on your stash.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Does the Nutrine work for shedding?  I saw it on your stash.



I can't say for sure yet. I had been in braids for two months and started using it like the last two weeks before I took them out. I just took them out yesterday So I had a lot of shedding that was probably from before I started using it.

This time around will be an accurate account of whether or not it works because I'm starting fresh with new braids. I'm going to use it once a week and then follow up with a moisturizing shampoo and condish. I collected all of my shed hairs from braid takedown to compare


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 29, 2016)

Applied JBCO to edges and  APB HUG to rest of scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2016)

Using: Claudie's Salve


----------



## ChocolateTink (Jan 29, 2016)

applied some avocado oil to my ends this morning... they were feeling rather dry.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 29, 2016)

oiled my scalp with castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2016)

Used: Claudie's Salve


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 29, 2016)

Oiled scalp with safflower mix.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 29, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Bobeam in a bottle sealed with Bekura 7-fold



Same today and a little Bekura Java Bean & Honey Balm on my edges


----------



## trclemons (Jan 29, 2016)

Today was CW Friday.  I LOCB'd with *L = *Annabelle's Honeydew LI, *O = *Keravada Super Gro, *C = *Ouidad Moisture Lock, *B = *Marie Dean Coconut Cream on length & KJ Naturals Milk & Honey on ends.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 30, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with APB Greenhouse Power Oil. 

I did LCO with  APB Leave-In Conditioner/SM Coconut & Hibiscus Curl and Style Milk/APB Greenhouse Power Oil. 

Now back under my headwrap.

I just realised these days my head is covered >90% of the time. Either by my headwrap or by a wig. Minimising manipulation is the name of the game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2016)

Using:
HQS Coconut & Lime with Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo Rx (under Plastic cap for a few hours)
Using: Rice Bran Oil or Pumpkin Seed Oil

After my Hair Dries, probably Siamese Twists?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2016)

As for me today, I prepooed with Matrix Biolage Hydrasource with Aloeconitioning balm mixed with sunflower and palm oil and a dash of aloe jiuce. 

It felt much better than it did last week. I suppose I can use it as a deep conditioner this way, but the prepoo is working swimmingly so why mess with a good thing? 

I used Redken Time Reset shampoo (made my hair feel squeaky clean without feeling hard) and now I'm deep conditioning with Redken Time Reset Youth Revitalizer replenishing deep treatment for 20 minutes under hooded dryer.

This shampoo and treatment also have ceramides and camellia oil in them. I'm a little excited about that so we'll see how good it is for my hair once I'm done. I'm washing this out and finishing off with a palm oil rinse leaving some of it on my hair. 

I'll be moisturizing with Redken Anti Snap leave in sealed with sunflower oil. That's me for my hair day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2016)

Decided to use a few swipes of Claudie's Salve on Scalp, Edges, Nape

Will also use: Siamese Twists Hair Butter on Length


----------



## ladybevy (Jan 30, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with APB Hurry Up And Grow Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2016)

Aggie said:


> It felt much better than it did last week. I suppose I can use it as a deep conditioner this way, *but the prepoo is working swimmingly so why mess with a good thing?*



@Aggie

Agreed!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 30, 2016)

Applied TPS Peppermint pomade to scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 30, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> Now back under my headwrap.
> 
> I just realised these days my head is covered >90% of the time. Either by my headwrap or by a wig. Minimising manipulation is the name of the game.



I wish I could wear a headwrap to work. They are so cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercreme


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Donna Marie Super Buttercreme


I've finished mine @IDareT'sHair. I'm  now using my shealoe butter mixed in with some ceramide oils. When that is done, I'll pop open my hemp seed butter. I might mix a separate container with maybe 3 different butters and some oils to further lubricate my hair.

I've been getting some tips from @Chicoro's YT channel on how to use certain products and they give me ideas on how to make products work together for optimal results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2016)

@Aggie

Nice!  I  Chicoro.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 31, 2016)

Applied APB Cupuacu & Avocado Moisturizer 

Sealed with Bel Nouvo Moisture Quench Butter


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Nice!  I  Chicoro.


Me too @IDareT'sHair, me too


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2016)

used jbco today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *Sealed with Bel Nouvo Moisture Quench Butter*



@Beamodel

Is this still working for you?


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 31, 2016)

It's working fine so far @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *It's working fine so far*



@Beamodel 
Good. I know your hair is uber picky.  And that is definitely not a bad thing.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 31, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair 
I was using it when I first got it a month ago then I had forgot about it. I recently pulled it out again. Yep, it's cool so far. I can't say it's a staple but I'm pretty sure, if I ran out, I would but it again. 

Not like I'm gonna run out anytime soon. You know I use up stuff ultra SLOW... Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> Not like I'm gonna run out anytime soon. *You know I use up stuff ultra SLOW... Lol*



@Beamodel

Lawd...You Shole Do!

I'll probably use all of mine and you'll still have yours.....


----------



## Beany (Feb 1, 2016)

I took my twists down today and on the few twists that I looked at in the front I had no SSK. I'm gonna give the credit to heavy sealing with MHC Type 4 every other day, which I will continue to do.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 1, 2016)

Used my hot mix on my scalp then steamed for 25 minutes.  Man that feels so good!. Now sitting under dryer with protein DC mixed with SSA, Vatika and JBCO.  Will twists my hair with Vatika and some creamy leave in.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 1, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Me too @IDareT'sHair, me too



How sweet! Thank you @IDareT'sHair and @Aggie. There's nothing better than being shown love by my LHCF sisters!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 1, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I've finished mine @IDareT'sHair. I'm  now using my shealoe butter mixed in with some ceramide oils. When that is done, I'll pop open my hemp seed butter. I might mix a separate container with maybe 3 different butters and some oils to further lubricate my hair.
> 
> I've been getting some tips from @Chicoro's YT channel on how to use certain products and they give me ideas on how to make products work together for optimal results.



@Aggie , I want know what ideas you got and what products you have working together and what are those optimal results, please !!?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2016)

Using:
Claudie's Salve on Scalp.  Will try to use this throughout the entire Month of February.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2016)

@Aggie
Yes, please feel free to share if it will help us during this _Active Challenge_.

So, if it is some combos you've found that pertains to this Challenge/Thread, that might be helpful to someone in this Challenge, by all means, yes absolutely please share your research with us.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @Aggie , I want know what ideas you got and what products you have working together and what are those optimal results, please !!?


@Chicoro 

One of the greatest tips I've gotten from you is the ability to soften a shampoo, (I mean, who knew? I certainly didn't) your moisture drenched prepoo, mixing in aloe vera gel in products to add moisture and oils for lubrication. Now I do this to my body lotions, face creams, and my hair products. I know now that some oils are astringent-like and would not work best in certain mixtures. I like how you break things down even for a child to understand them. 

Now based on what you've taught in your videos, I simply look at what the benefits of an oil or product are and just start mixing up stuff together because the fundamentals you teach helped me to know what to do in those regards to make it work best for 'my' hair. That's all. There's no one thing in particular, it's a compilation of everything. 

Before, I didn't know you can mix so much things together to change it specifically for a certain result. I'm not afraid to now.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 1, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> One of the greatest tips I've gotten from you is the ability to soften a shampoo, (I mean, who knew? I certainly didn't) your moisture drenched prepoo, mixing in aloe vera gel in products to add moisture and oils for lubrication. Now I do this to my body lotions, face creams, and my hair products. I know now that some oils are astringent-like and would not work best in certain mixtures. I like how you break things down even for a child to understand them.
> 
> ...




*Attention: My post/reply is slightly off topic!*
@Aggie,
Thank you for responding to me in so much detail. What you have written above is exactly what I try to communicate. My purpose is to provide knowledge and understanding so that individuals, like you Aggie, can make their OWN decisions regarding hair care and hair products-based on understanding and knowledge-and not guessing or going by what some marketing says. I want Black women to be autonomous, independent, empowered and powerful in their choices when it comes to their health, the beauty of their hair and the spending of their money.  Because when you can rely upon yourself, that sets you on the path to loving and accepting yourself and feeling good about who you are and enables you to reach out and help others. ("You" is meant as in general in this last sentence.)

You, Aggie, 'GET' what I am doing. I am going to save this and print it because this serves as a confirmation and affirmation for me. I'm finally accepting and appreciating that I'm a teacher and a writer. I can't thank you enough. I'll let you lovely ladies stay on track and carry on in this thread!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2016)

@Chicoro @Aggie 

Ladies thank you for your great Posts.  I'm certain, others like myself, will benefit from your wisdom.

Thank you for giving us your insight.

And I will definitely implement some of these suggestions as well as turn in more often to Chicoro's channel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2016)

Kj Naturals Tingle Oil


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> *Attention: My post/reply is slightly off topic!*
> @Aggie,
> Thank you for responding to me in so much detail. What you have written above is exactly what I try to communicate. My purpose is to provide knowledge and understanding so that individuals, like you Aggie, can make their OWN decisions regarding hair care and hair products-based on understanding and knowledge-and not guessing or going by what some marketing says. I want Black women to be autonomous, independent, empowered and powerful in their choices when it comes to their health, the beauty of their hair and the spending of their money.  Because when you can rely upon yourself, that sets you on the path to loving and accepting yourself and feeling good about who you are and enables you to reach out and help others. ("You" is meant as in general in this last sentence.)
> 
> You, Aggie, 'GET' what I am doing. I am going to save this and print it because this serves as a confirmation and affirmation for me. I'm finally accepting and appreciating that I'm a teacher and a writer. I can't thank you enough. I'll let you lovely ladies stay on track and carry on in this thread!



 thanks bunches @Chicoro.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 2, 2016)

Put a mix of Amla and castor oil on my roots/scalp with a brief massage.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 2, 2016)

Applied APB HUG to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2016)

A couple swipes of Claudie's Salve


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2016)

Used: Donna Marie Super Buttercreme


----------



## Beany (Feb 2, 2016)

DC with yes to carrots nourishing and WGO.


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 2, 2016)

Yesterday: Rod set wet hair with
Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee + Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner mix
Ricitos de Oro styling gel

Today: SM High Porosity finishing mist on length
Mahabringraj oil on scalp & roots


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 2, 2016)

Oil my scalp with castor oil mixed with grspeseed oil


----------



## trclemons (Feb 2, 2016)

CW'd and LOCB'd with *L =* Cozy Moments Protein Mist, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO on edges, *C =* Soultanical's Mane 'n Thick, *B =* Marie Dean's Coconut Cream on ends.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 3, 2016)

Undid my twists to spray Deva Curl Refresh spray (trying use this stuff up), Vatika and JBCO.  Also put some of my scalp oil mix on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2016)

Used:
Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Lime Oil to help detangle
Wheat Germ Oil before Cowashing
Flaxseed with my DC'er to Steam with
Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In

After Dries: Siamese Twist Essential II Butter


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 3, 2016)

Oiled my scalp this morning with safflower oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Lime Oil to help detangle
> Wheat Germ Oil before Cowashing
> Flaxseed with my DC'er to Steam with
> ...



Used Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Pie Hair Butter instead


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 3, 2016)

Oiled my scalped with castor oil mixed with grapeseed oil. There are some essential oils mixed in but I can't remember what I put in. My three year old niece was like "what's that smell" lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2016)

Used:
Siamese Twists Essential Hair Crème II


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 5, 2016)

Used Debur Amla hair cream, Vatika and JBCO thru my entire hair wash routine tonight


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 5, 2016)

Used APB Cupuacu Avocado sealed with Siamese Twists Sweet Potato.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2016)

Claudie's Salve


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 5, 2016)

oiled my scalp with castor mixed with grapeseed oil yesterday


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 5, 2016)

Ooops! I haven't kept up with my hair care. This year so far I've only managed to grease my scalp 4 times... Must do better.

Tonight I used my Rosemary JBCO and sulfur 8 mix on my edges and my thinning crown area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2016)

Using:
Claudie's Salve


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 5, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with my safflower oil mix yesterday.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 5, 2016)

Used my scalp mix on the scalp and a little oil mix on my hair


----------



## trclemons (Feb 6, 2016)

Yesterday was Shampoo Friday and I pre-poo'd during the day with my AVJ spritz & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.  After my shampoo process, I LCOB'd with *L =* Soultanical's Mane Thick, *C =* Ouidad Moisture Lock & Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Keravada Green Tea on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle Lavendar JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2016)

Will Use:
Red Palm
Wheat Germ
Rice Bran
During my Regimen today. After my Hair Dries?  Probably Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Pie


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 6, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with my homemade garlic oil. Gonna try to do this once a week to see if it helps with my shedding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2016)

Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato Moisture Quench Butter


----------



## Beany (Feb 6, 2016)

Mixed up my last batch of mahabhringraj oil mix (mahabhringraj oil, emu oil, hbco).


----------



## ladybevy (Feb 6, 2016)

Used Rice Bran Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Wheat Germ Oil and Hemp Seed Oil in either my pre-poo, DC, or sealant.
Also used APB Hurry Up And Grow on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2016)

Siamese Twists - Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2016)

used jbco and hv green tea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2016)

Used:
Jakeala's Shea Amala in Peach Bellini


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 8, 2016)

Applied JBCO on my scalp and hair.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 8, 2016)

massage scalp with oil mix
Moisturized hair with Naturelle grow sweet plantain leave in condish mixed with curls creme brule


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 8, 2016)

APB HUG on scalp and edges.


----------



## sithembile (Feb 8, 2016)

APB Pumpkin leave in
Oil mix with Castor, sunflower, coconut, peppermint & lavender on hair & scalp.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 8, 2016)

SoulTanicals Knot Sauce
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2016)

Claudie's Salve


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2016)

Today I used my sunflower oil infused with shealoe butter on seal in my Redken anti snap leave in. Hai feels very happy .


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 8, 2016)

Used Bekura Tonga Mousse Sunday on my ends after steaming lightly. The result nice soft to touch curly ends on my twists. Looked like a wash n go since they're so small. And loose.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 9, 2016)

Added Vatika to my conditioner and applied JBCO on my ends before I applied the  conditioner.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 9, 2016)

Used Wheat germ oil and sulfur 8 on my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2016)

Claudie's Salve


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 9, 2016)

oiled my scalp with castor oil and some essentials oils last night. Might ditch the essential oils when i make my next batch because the smell is too strong and it keeps me awake


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm under the dryer with SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, GSO, and SD Mocha Bling Butta.  I'll continue to M&S with these products until my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2016)

BeeMine Luscious Hair Moisturizer


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 9, 2016)

Massaged my scalp with safflower oil on Sunday and did so again today.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 9, 2016)

Tonight, I put Dove Nourishing Oil Care Conditioner on my braids, sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes, CW'd and rinsed it out and rinsed out 80% of Darcy's Pumpkin & HE Hello Hydration Conditioners.

I will let my hair air dry for about an hour and LOCB'd with *L =* Carol's Daughter Monoi, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Keravada Green Tea on scalp & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 9, 2016)

Applied a blend of JBCO, emu and Amla oils to my scalp and the ends of my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2016)

Using:
Honey Handmades Knot Going Bananas as a Pre-Poo (under plastic cap & wig at werk)

Will come home and finish things up.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 10, 2016)

oiled my scalp with my castor oil


----------



## sithembile (Feb 10, 2016)

Taliah Waajid Medicated protective mist bodifier


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2016)

Used Flaxseed Oil with my Pre-Poo.  Will use Rice Bran or Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In.

After my Hair Dries - Maybe BeeMine Luscious


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 10, 2016)

Sismese Twist Strawberry Coils 
APB Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Flaxseed Oil with my Pre-Poo.  Will use Rice Bran or Pumpkin Seed Oil with *my Leave-In*.
> 
> *After my Hair Dries - Maybe BeeMine Luscious*



Used:
QB's Coco Tree Detangling Ghee as my Leave-In and Hairveda's Cocasta Shikakai Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 11, 2016)

oiled scalp with jbco


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2016)

Used: Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew & Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Pie Hair Creme


----------



## sithembile (Feb 12, 2016)

APB pumpkin leave in
Castor - coconut - sunflower oil mix with lavender & ylang ylang


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2016)

Oyin Handmades:  Hair Dew


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 12, 2016)

Prepoo with Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil + Alaffia Everyday Shea Conditioner vanilla-mint scent


----------



## Beany (Feb 12, 2016)

This weather ain't playing. I might take out bekura apple sorgum or make a castor oil based mix to get me through the next few weeks until I get some havana twists or Senegalese twists


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 12, 2016)

Oiled my scalp this morning with safflower mix.


----------



## Beany (Feb 13, 2016)

Last night I made an oil mix for my straightish hair (roller set). I mixed hbco, peach kernal oil, Avocado oil, and evoo. I mixed twisted iced tea FO and lemongrass EO. My hair smells like a really good arnold palmer lol. My hair is in loose bantu knots. I think I'm gonna bun until wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2016)

Pre-Treating with: Honey Handmades 'Knot Going Bananas'
Will use: Wheat Germ Oil to Oil Rinse
Will also use: Rice Bran Oil with QB's CTDG

*After my Hair Dries: Oyin Handmade Hair Dew and Oyin Whipped Pudding


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 13, 2016)

Wash Day yesterday:
I oil rinsed with SM High Porosity Moisture Seal Finishing Elixir

LOCB wet hair before twisting with:
Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel Leave in Conditioner, Wiseways Herbals Crowning Glory Hair & Scalp Cream, EO Products Lavender + Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel Crème conditioner mix, Butters-n-Bars Lavender Lemonade shea butter


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 13, 2016)

In my hair washing day today, I used:
Wheatgerm oil
Rosemary JBCO and
Hairveda's green tea cream


----------



## trclemons (Feb 13, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz.
I applied Honey's Handmade Citrus Sage and Tropical Carrots & Coconut DCs and went under my heat cap for 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Dove Nourishing Oil Care & Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Cocunut Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Ion Repair Solution, *C =* Loreal Hydracharge, *O =* Hydrathermal's Growth on scalp, Queens Curls Safflower on length & Sunny Isle JBCO on edges & *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.
Lola is plaited and happy!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2016)

My Honey Child's Buttery Soy


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 14, 2016)

Just oiled my scalp with my garlic infused olive oil. Put two shower caps on my head and put my scarf on so I can leave it in overnight and wash out tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 15, 2016)

JBCO and mango butter today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2016)

Oyin Handmades Whipped Pudding


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2016)

I've stopped hot oil treatments & oil rinsing everyday because I can't manage the greasiness. I still use oil daily as part of the LOC method. Lotion type moisturizer used daily. Still working on greasing my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2016)

Shay72 said:


> *I've stopped hot oil treatments & oil rinsing everyday because I can't manage the greasiness.*



@Shay72 
I only do mine on Wash Day(s).  I can't imagine doing it everyday? You must wet your Hair Daily?

What Oil(s) are you using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2016)

Used:
Siamese Twists Pomegranate and Black Seed Hair Creme


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> I only do mine on Wash Day(s).  I can't imagine doing it everyday? You must wet your Hair Daily?
> 
> What Oil(s) are you using?


I do wet my hair daily but I don't cowash daily anymore. That is part of the issue with not getting all of the oil out and I'm using JBCO, lol. So, I'm only going to do it twice a week when I'm doing my hair and I'm going to do it on top of the dc like you do.

I used JBCO on top of my dc today and I used APB Greenhouse oil as part of the LOC method.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 15, 2016)

APB Refresher Spray (sugar cookie)
PBN Muru Muru (original)
APB Green Powerhouse Oil (bday cake)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2016)

@Shay72

Will you go back to Cowashing Spring/Summer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2016)

Siamese Twists - Ultimate Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> *Will you go back to Cowashing Spring/Summer?*



@Shay72


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72


@IDareT'sHair 
I'm not sure because I've found I can maintain my moisture by: 
1. wetting my hair daily 
2. LOC method
3. cowashing 1-2 weekly vs daily

And I want to cut down on manipulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2016)

Shay72 said:


> I'm not sure because *I've found I can maintain my moisture by*:
> 1. wetting my hair daily
> 2. LOC method
> *3. cowashing 1-2 weekly vs daily*
> ...



@Shay72

Good Tips!

Twice a week works great for me! 

LOC Method works great too!


----------



## trclemons (Feb 16, 2016)

I LCOB'd with *L =* Ion's Repair Solutions, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, Hydrathermal's Growth Oil  on scalp & Sunny Isle's JBCO on edges, *B =* Soultanical's Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 17, 2016)

Did a hot oil treatment this morning with JBCO. Used APB Green Powerhouse oil and Sarenzo Cream (this ish is never evending) as part of the LOC method this morning & tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2016)

Shay72 said:


> Did a hot oil treatment this morning with JBCO. Used APB Green Powerhouse oil and *Sarenzo Cream (this ish is never evending)* as part of the LOC method this morning & tonight.



@Shay72

But Do You Like It?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2016)

Used: Honey Handmade's "Knot Going Bananas" mixed with some Pumpkin Seed Oil
Wheat Germ with my DC'er
Rice Bran with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries - Oyin's Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 17, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> But Do You Like It?


@IDareT'sHair 
It's aiiight. I'm just ready for it be done.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 17, 2016)

Oiled my scalp this morning with my safflower oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2016)

@Shay72

I had a 'bad' experience with Sarenzo.  Not sure if I'll ever purchase from again. 

But I said the exact same thing about: Soultanicals and Honey Handmades....so you know that don't mean nuffin'

In fact, I made a mock-cart a few days back, but talked myself out of it.


----------



## Beany (Feb 17, 2016)

Rollerset with argan oil


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 17, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> I had a 'bad' experience with Sarenzo.  Not sure if I'll ever purchase from again.
> 
> ...


Me too, well they just ignored me so I will never purchase from her again but I'm not wasting products especially since it is okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2016)

Shay72 said:


> *Me too, well they just ignored me so I will never purchase from her again* but I'm not wasting products especially since it is okay.



@Shay72
Basically me too, until I filed a PP Dispute and then I was worthy of responding to....


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 17, 2016)

Applied Silk Dreams Mocha Silk
Sealed Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 18, 2016)

Used APB Green Powerhouse oil and Sarenzo cream as part of the LOC method this morning


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 18, 2016)

LOC with Oyin Handmade Hair Dew, JBCO+Mahabringraj mix, and Chocolaccio ampule + SM Manuka Honey serum mix


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 18, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Basically me too, until I filed a PP Dispute and then I was worthy of responding to....


Me too. On my never ever again list


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2016)

Oyin Hair Dew & Oyin's Whipped Pudding.


----------



## sithembile (Feb 18, 2016)

APB mango berry leave in
Sunflower, castor, peppermint, lavender & rosemary on hair & scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2016)

Oyin Handmade Hair Dew


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2016)

Oiled scalp with safflower oil earlier.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 19, 2016)

Wednesday I retwisted with Sarenzo's Twist Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2016)

Siamese Twists - Ultimate Buttercreme


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2016)

used HV vatika oil


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 20, 2016)

Applied a mix of emu and JBCO on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2016)

Right now Oil Soaking with: "Knot Going Bananas" mixed with Wheat Germ Oil (under plastic cap)

Will use: QB CTDG as my Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2016)

Will probably use Oyin's Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding & Burnt Sugar Pomade.

I've been killin' this Combo!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 20, 2016)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk followed by Jakeala Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> *I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk* followed by Jakeala Shea Parfait.



@xu93texas

How do you like this?


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> How do you like this?



It's Ok. I liked it better on my relaxed hair than my natural hair.  I'll be going back to relaxers  next month, so my opinion may change of the product.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 20, 2016)

Today was Shampoo Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & coconut oil.
I applied HydroQuench Botanical Peppermint Coconut & Honey Pineapple DCs with a scoop of Amla powder and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Shampoo'd with Coco Curls, CW'd my length with Honey's Handmade Cherry Almond Tapioca, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Alikay's Caribbean Coconut Conditioner & ACV rinse.
LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower on length & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Soultanicals Hair Yum on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> It's Ok. I liked it better on my relaxed hair than my natural hair.  *I'll be going back to relaxers  next month,* so my opinion may change of the product.



@xu93texas 
Are You?


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes, and I can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> *Yes, and I can't wait!*



@xu93texas

Good For You.  I'm sure you'll do fine.  How long were you Natural (again)? A couple years?


----------



## ladybevy (Feb 20, 2016)

Last night used Rice Bran Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Sweet Almond Oil and Hemp Seed Oil on the length of my hair as a pre-poo. Used APB Hurry And Grow on my scalp.

Today, used Hydratherma Naturals Hair Growth Lotion and Growth Oil. I also used Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Mist on my scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> Good For You.  I'm sure you'll do fine.  How long were you Natural (again)? A couple years?


I BC twice. Once in 2012 and again in 2014.  I'm just done. I have too much going on in my life for hair drama right now.  Anyway, I never had a problem with my relaxed hair, so everything will be good again.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 20, 2016)

Oil massaged my scalp with safflower oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> *Anyway, I never had a problem with my relaxed hair, so everything will be good again*.



@xu93texas 
I'm sure things will be good!


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 21, 2016)

Light massage on scalp with JBCO and emu


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2016)

Siamese Twists Essential Hair Crème II


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 21, 2016)

Just oiled my scalp with olive oil infused with garlic.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Used JBCO on top of my dc. Used APB Green Powerhouse oil and Sarenzo cream as part of the LOC method.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 21, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk followed by Jakeala Shea Parfait.



Repeat tonight.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 21, 2016)

Jakeala Flaxseed Spray
Soultaniclas Knot Sauce
APB Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 21, 2016)

JBCO on scalp


----------



## Beany (Feb 21, 2016)

I found some jojoba oil in my stash and it expires this month smh. I used it on my length and will continue to use it for the rest of the month.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 22, 2016)

JBCO and emu on scalp


----------



## sithembile (Feb 22, 2016)

APB hair cream
Shea butter blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2016)

Oyin Handmade's:  Whipped Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2016)

Siamese Twists Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Creme


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2016)

Aloe Vera juice and oil mixture
Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk
Jakeal Amla Shea parfait


----------



## sithembile (Feb 23, 2016)

APB moisturising hair lotion
Oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 23, 2016)

JBCO on edges
Green Magic rest of scalp


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 23, 2016)

M&S'd with SSI Coco Cream, QB CTDG, and GSO.  I'll continue with this combo till my next cleansing session.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 23, 2016)

Alphogee curlific leave in spray
SSI Cranberry cocktail
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## trclemons (Feb 23, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L =* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake 'n Go, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Queen Curls Safflower on length, NJoy's Sulfur on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Kyra's Shea Medley Strength & Emollient Butter Cream on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2016)

Oyin's Whipped Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2016)

Used:
Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas as a Pre-Rx
Wheat Germ Oil as an Oil Rinse

After my Hair Dries: Oyin Whipped Pudding & Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 24, 2016)

Redid 1/3 of my twists with QB CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Redid 1/3 of my twists with *QB CTDG*



@caliscurls

....


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 24, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> Alphogee curlific leave in spray
> SSI Cranberry cocktail
> APB Green Powerhouse Oil




Did this again tonight. Gosh this combo is leaving my hair incredibly soft and moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *Did this again tonight. Gosh this combo is leaving my hair incredibly soft and moisturized.*



@Beamodel

Nice! 

I feel the same way about my Oyin combo.

Those Curilfic Products get really good reviews.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been having it for a while but so far so good @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Ltown (Feb 25, 2016)

used JBCO on wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2016)

Oyin Handmade's:
Hair Dew
Whipped Pudding
Burnt Sugar Pomade

The Trifecta!Napp Buster!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been so lazy lately and having been oiling my scalp or using my moisturizer this week. i'mma get back on it tonight


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 25, 2016)

Did a hot oil tx with APB's Green Powerhouse oil. Used Sarenzo cream as a moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2016)

Oyin's Hair Dew


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 25, 2016)

Greased my scalp with Hairveda's Almond Glaze and applied it to my edges & ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2016)

Used a couple drops of my Homemade 'Tingle' Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 26, 2016)

Oiled my scalp twice yesterday with safflower oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2016)

Siamese Twists Hair Crème (unsure which one)


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 26, 2016)

Nothing... 

My hair is still very moist and supple from Alphogee Curlific Leave in spray, SSI Cranberry & APB Green powerhouse oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2016)

Will Oil Rinse with;  flaxseed Oil after I rinse out Hendigo

Will Use Pumpkin Seed with my leave-in

After my Hair Dries probably: Oyin Whipped Pudding, Hair Dew and BSP


----------



## trclemons (Feb 27, 2016)

For CoWash Saturday, I:


Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ mix and Spectrum coconut oil on the ends.
I applied Shea Moisture Manuka DC and went under my heat cap for a little over 1 hour.
Used CC Natural's scalp scrub, CW'd my length with Jakeala Flax Mallow, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner.
LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Treluxe Untie the Knot & Hawaiian Silky, *O =* Queens Curls Safflower & Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges & *B =* Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino on scalp & Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *After my Hair Dries probably: Oyin Whipped Pudding, Hair Dew and BSP*



Ended up:
Siamese Twists Ginger Frosting.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 28, 2016)

Used jbco, mielle pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2016)

Siamese Twist Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2016)

A little - Oyin Handmade's Whipped Pudding


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yesterday I used the last of my APB Green Powerhouse oil in my aloe vera juice detangler recipe (aloe vera juice, oil, distilled water).

Yesterday, I used almond oil and Sarenzo cream as part of the LOC method


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 29, 2016)

Used almond oil and Sarenzo Cream as part of the LOC method.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 29, 2016)

Safflower oil mix on scalp today.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 1, 2016)

Used my mane choice butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2016)

Oyin's Hair Dew


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 1, 2016)

Been lazy about posting here lately but I am still using JBCO and emu on my scalp.  I've started adding just a few drops of peppermint EO to the mix to see if that helps.

At least during hot yoga I smell peppermint instead of smoke (from the JBCO).  LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> *At least doing hot yoga I smell peppermint instead of smoke (from the JBCO).  LOL*



@mzteaze

....I know that's right


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 1, 2016)

Used Jbco and sulfur 8


----------



## Beany (Mar 1, 2016)

Mixed hbco and avocado oil in my DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2016)

A little Siamese Twists Ginger Frosting Hair Crème.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 1, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L =* Jakeala Pineapple Protein Spray, *C =* Carefree Curls Gold, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Keravada Oatmeal Milk & Honey Alter Ego on scalp & Kreyol Essence Lemon HBCO on edges, *B =* Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 1, 2016)

Today: redid the rest of my hair with QB CTDG and on the part I redid last week used Bobeam in a bottle then sealed with my oil mix.

@IDareT'sHair what do you think of the CTDG? was it what you were looking for in a moisturizer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> *what do you think of the CTDG? was it what you were looking for in a moisturizer?*



@caliscurls

Absolutely Yes! 
Love, Love, Love it!  I even bought a 16oz.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 3, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with garlic infused olive oil. Made another batch so I can do this again on Sunday. Can't wait to take these braids out to see if it's working for my shedding


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 3, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Oiled my scalp with garlic infused olive oil. Made another batch so I can do this again on Sunday. Can't wait to take these braids out to see if it's working for my shedding



Keep us posted! Please let us know if it works for growth also. I'm going to add this to my oil mix when my current one is finished to see if there's any difference.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 3, 2016)

Forgot to post: Last night I buttered my scalp with some of my left over body butter and today I oiled my scalp with my safflower oil mix.


----------



## Beany (Mar 3, 2016)

Set my hair with NurCreations bamboo silk hair serum (ingredients: coconut oil, capacau butter, silk, jojoba oil, avocado oil, coconut esters, bamboo extract, sodium lactate, olive oil.)


----------



## sithembile (Mar 3, 2016)

APB moisturising hair lotion
Jakeala amla shea parfait


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 3, 2016)

Used JBCO, emu and peppermint oils on my scalp.  Plus Vatika and JBCO on hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2016)

Siamese Twists Ginger Frosting Hair Creme


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 4, 2016)

QB CTDG


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 4, 2016)

I haven't been updating, but I have been using SSI Seyani or Jakeala Parfait daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2016)

Siamese Twists Intense Leave-In


----------



## Ltown (Mar 4, 2016)

used jbco


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2016)

Used Siamese Twists Hair Crème.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 5, 2016)

LBO'd with *L =* Cream & Coco's 1000 Flowers, *B =* Alikay's Shea Yogurt on length, Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Honey's Handmade Whipped Vanilla on ends, *O =* Sunny Isles Lavender JBCO on edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2016)

Used Flaxseed Oil as an Oil Rinse
Pure Pumpkin Seed with my Leave-In
Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee
Also, Jakeala's Watermelon Shea Amala Parfait (after my Hair dries)


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2016)

Oiled my scalp this morning with safflower oil mix.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 6, 2016)

Using Jakeala's Nappy Hair Butter, sealing with her Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2016)

Pulled Out: Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2016)

Did a HOT oil treatment with almond oil and used it as part of the LOC method. I used Darcy's Botanicals Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream as my moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2016)

Applied a thin layer of Claudie's Salve on Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2016)

Shay72 said:


> Did a HOT oil treatment with almond oil and used it as part of the LOC method. *I used Darcy's Botanicals Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream as my moisturizer*.



@Shay72 
I want a couple bottles of this.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair 
Found a 16 oz in my stash recently. Its gonna last awhile.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2016)

@Shay72 
Excellent Find! 

I want this.  Will see what's up M-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2016)

Claudie's Salve


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 7, 2016)

My new normal mix, JBCO and emu with peppermint on my scalp.  My thinning areas are filling in nicely.

Based on my roots, I have 1/8" new growth just 12 days after getting my hair colored.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 7, 2016)

Oil massaged my scalp with safflower oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Claudie's Salve*



Again!


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 7, 2016)

Soultanicals knot sauce
APB green powerhouse oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 7, 2016)

Applied Amla Shea Parfait, concentrating on my ends.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2016)

Sealed my ends with shealoe butter and sunflower oil mix tonight.


----------



## sithembile (Mar 8, 2016)

Jakeala nappy cream
Shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2016)

Afroveda Shea Amala


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 8, 2016)

Steaming with hot oil mix, Vatika and JBCO.  Adding Vatika and JBCO to  conditioner and hair with leave ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2016)

Baggying with:
Afroveda's Shea Amala Hair Creme


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2016)

Gave away half each of these butters today because I was feeling a little on the kind side:

Olive
Avocado
Cocoa
Aloe


----------



## trclemons (Mar 9, 2016)

I LCOB'd with *L =* Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers Martini Mist, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Mielle Organics on scalp & Sunny Isles JBCO on edges, *B =* Hairitage Hydration on ends.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 9, 2016)

I massaged my scalp with Rosemary JBCO.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 9, 2016)

Did a HOT oil treatment this morning with almond oil. Also used it as part of the LOC method. Used DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Cream as my moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2016)

Afroveda's Shea Amala


----------



## Beany (Mar 9, 2016)

Kj naturals tingle oil on scalp. You're right @IDareT'sHair, it doesn't tingle. Maybe I took too long to use it?


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2016)

Oil massaged my scalp with safflower oil this morning.


----------



## sithembile (Mar 9, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afroveda's Shea Amala



How do her products perform now? I'm surprised that she's back in business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2016)

Beany said:


> *Kj naturals tingle oil on scalp. You're right* *it doesn't tingle. Maybe I took too long to use it?*



@Beany

Girl, no you didn't wait too long. 

She  it up.  That oil was thebomb.com.gov.biz.net.edu  I don't know what she did to It?

I bought some EO's to add to mine: Peppermint, Spearmint, Eucalyptus, Rosemary, Tea Tree.

I won't buy anymore from her though.  From now on, I'll make my own.



sithembile said:


> *How do her products perform now? I'm surprised that she's back in business.*



It performs the same.  She never went completely, totally out.  So they still perform as wonderful as ever.

You can still pick her stuff up at - Hattache, Pampered & Twisted, Monique's Natural Hair Boutique and places like that.

That's where I've been buying them from.  I haven't purchased from her "directly" in like forever.  And I won't because she doesn't take PayPal. 

She had a 30% Sale yesterday and I wanted to re-up on the Shea Amala and got to check-0ut and discovered she doesn't do PayPal, so I didn't re-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2016)

Used Red Palm Oil for an Oil Rinse
Will use Pure Pumpkin Seed with my Leave-in

After my hair Dries - Hairveda Green Tea Butter


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 9, 2016)

I keep forgetting to post here.

Yesterday I did 24 twists with Sheamoisture Zanzibar Marine Complex Leave in Conditioner, JBCO+ Baidynath Mahabringraj oil mix on scalp and length, & Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter unscented on ends

Oh￼ at  at all of @trclemons's posts...I want to raid your stash


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 9, 2016)

APB Cupuacu Avocado moisturizer 
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 9, 2016)

Used a little Soultanicals Mane Thick on the ends.  Straight JBCO on scalp at parts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2016)

Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 10, 2016)

Distlled H2O
PuraBody Naturals (renamed Amazon Rain) unscented Murumuru Moisture Milk
Argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2016)

Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 10, 2016)

Been using my manetabolism butter. I had a dream that when I took my braids down I had way less shedding thanks to the garlic oil i've been using


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced Leave-In Conditioner


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 11, 2016)

Last night I use Mahabringraj oil (pure Maka Ayurvedic medicine) to prepoo twists.


----------



## ladybevy (Mar 11, 2016)

Today used Hydratherma Naturals Daily Hair Growth Lotion and Daily Hair Growth Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2016)

ladybevy said:


> *Today used Hydratherma Naturals Daily Hair Growth Lotion and Daily Hair Growth Oil.*



@ladybevy

thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced Leave-In


----------



## ladybevy (Mar 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ladybevy
> 
> thebomb.com.net.gov.biz.edu



Oh yes it is. I absolutely LOVE it. I want to try the Protein Balanced Leave-in. How do you like it?


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 12, 2016)

Used pure emu on length of hair, a mix of JBCO, emu and peppermint on scalp.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 12, 2016)

SD Almond Buttercream and KV Cocosta Oil.  My hurr is all almond-y.  I'll continue this combo till my next cleansing session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2016)

ladybevy said:


> Oh yes it is. I absolutely LOVE it. *I want to try the Protein Balanced Leave-in. How do you like it?*



@ladybevy

Lurves It! 
You should also try the Amino Protein DC'er Light Protein.  Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2016)

Used; My own Tingle Oil mixed with EVCO.

Will use: Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In


----------



## ladybevy (Mar 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ladybevy
> 
> Lurves It!
> You should also try the Amino Protein DC'er Light Protein.  Very Nice.



Thank you for your input and also letting me know about the Protein DC'er. I will definitely try them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2016)

Used my own Tingly Oil mixed with  EVCO
Will use: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil with QB's CTDG

After  Hair Dries: Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced Leave-In


----------



## trclemons (Mar 12, 2016)

Today was CoWash Saturday:

Pre-poo'd overnight with my AVJ spritz & Duafe Naturals Whipped Amla on ends.
Applied Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrots DC and went under my heat cap for an hour.
Used CC's Naturals Scalp Scrub, CW'd my length with Ynobe's Pumpkin Silk, reconstructed with Ion & rinsed out 80% of HE Hello Hydration.
LCOB'd with *L =* Aphogee Curlific, *C =* HydroQuench Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Orange HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 13, 2016)

Currently have my garlic oil in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2016)

Used: Hydratherma Naturals Protein Leave-In with a little Siamese Twist Intense Leave-In


----------



## Ltown (Mar 13, 2016)

using oyine burnt sugar pomade, not really fan will give it to family.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 13, 2016)

Safflower oil mix-massaged my scalp earlier today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2016)

"True" by Made Beautiful Leave-In


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 14, 2016)

Used my Nuetrogena Triple Moisture leave in creme and sealed with my mane choice butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2016)

True Leave-In


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2016)

I have about 2 oz of shealoe butter left to use up. I had added some sunflower oil to it and it really leaves my hair feeling good I have to admit, but I'm really looking forward to using another butter because I have so many to go through,


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 14, 2016)

This is such an incredible combo:
Alphogee curlific Spray
NG sweet plantain moisturizer
APB Green powerhouse oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> This is such an incredible combo:
> Alphogee curlific Spray
> *NG sweet plantain moisturizer*
> APB Green powerhouse oil



@Beamodel

Imma hafta' pick up one or two of these.  Nothing but Great Reviews!


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 14, 2016)

It's nice. Reminds me of SSI cranberry cocktail. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *It's nice. Reminds me of SSI cranberry cocktail.*



@Beamodel

Good to know.  I will definitely reup on a couple M-Day.  I've had it twice (I think) and swapped it both times.

Next time I get it, I will keep it.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2016)

Massaged in safflower oil mix on scalp earlier today.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 16, 2016)

moisturized with neutrogena triple moisture cream. sealed with my mane choice butter. my new batch of garlic infused olive oil is sitting in the fridge for my saturday night application


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2016)

Today:
Pure Pumpkin
Flaxseed

After my Hair Dries, HTN Protein Balanced L-I.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 16, 2016)

I've been consistent with my JBCO, emu and peppermint.  So today I checked the pictures and yes it's clear that using that mix, plus my diet and vitamins, I not only have length but volume.

My  middle part no longer looks like Moses parting the Red Sea.  It's growing hairs and closing up those thinning areas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> *I've been consistent with my JBCO, emu and peppermint.  So today I checked the pictures and yes it's clear that using that mix, plus my diet and vitamins, I not only have length but volume. My  middle part no longer looks like Moses parting the Red Sea.  It's growing hairs and closing up those thinning areas.*



@mzteaze
Wonderful Post.

So Proud of Your Progress.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 16, 2016)

Applied JBCO to my scalp and a little in my ends. Kinda wish I had some Cocasta Oil from Hairveda


----------



## sithembile (Mar 17, 2016)

APB hair lotion
Pumpkin & apricot oil blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2016)

True Leave-In by Made Beautiful


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 17, 2016)

Oiled massaged my scalp a few hours ago with safflower oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced Leave-In


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 17, 2016)

Qhemet CTDG 
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2016)

@Beamodel 
Please give me your review using this on dry hair. 

I only use CTDG on damp hair to detangle with.  It detangles perfectly


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 17, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> Please give me your review using this on dry hair.
> 
> I only use CTDG on damp hair to detangle with.  It detangles perfectly



My hair feels nice and silky smooth. I've used this before a few years back. Been wanting to get it again so I stopped and picked me up a jar today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *My hair feels nice and silky smooth. I've used this before a few years back. Been wanting to get it again so I stopped and picked me up a jar today.*



@Beamodel
Yeah, I knew you were going to get it from Sephora instead of participating in the Sale.

Yes, it's very nice.


----------



## Beany (Mar 18, 2016)

Mixed peach kernel oil with my DC. Will set my hair with amazon rain mmm and NurCreations hair serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2016)

Baggying with:
True L-I & BN's Sweet Potato Hair Creme


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 19, 2016)

Massaged some safflower oil mix into scalp this evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2016)

Used:
Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk


----------



## trclemons (Mar 20, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with Duafe Whipped Amla and LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2016)

Today:
Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milks


----------



## Ltown (Mar 20, 2016)

Used jbco today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2016)

Used a couple swipes of: HV's Green Tea Butter


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 20, 2016)

APB Refresher Spray
Qhemet CTDG
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 20, 2016)

used my garlic infused olive oil. i have one more application and then i'm taking these braids out. hopefully i have less shedding and more growth


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 21, 2016)

Applied JBCO emu and peppermint oils then used my scalp massager for at last two minutes on entire scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2016)

True Leave-In


----------



## sithembile (Mar 21, 2016)

APB leave in
Maracuja oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2016)

Did a Scalp Massage with "my own" Tingly Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 21, 2016)

Massaged in safflower oil mix on scalp this evening.


----------



## sithembile (Mar 22, 2016)

Camille Rose moisture milk
castor oil


----------



## trclemons (Mar 22, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L =* Alikay's Lemongrass, *C =* KJ Naturals Lemongrass Marshmallow Slip, *O =* Duafe Naturals Love Me on length, Hydrathermal Naturals Growth on scalp & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Cream & Coco Moonflower Shimmer on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2016)

Pre-Treating with:
Kiehl's Deep Micro Exfoliating Scalp Treatment

Will Slather on:
Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Will use:
Pure Pumpkin with my Leave-In

After Hair Dries:
Purabody Naturals Murumuru Lotion


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm stuck on using the same combo:

Spray - APB Refresher (sugar cookie)
Qhemet - CTDG


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 23, 2016)

Applied SSI Seyani on the length of my hair, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 24, 2016)

Applied JBCO, emu, lavender oil and peppermint oil on scalp and ends of my hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

LCO with SD WGBC, SD Creme de la Silk, and GSO.    I'll continue to M&S with this combo till my next cleansing session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2016)

BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 25, 2016)

Massaged in safflower oil mix on scalp.


----------



## sithembile (Mar 25, 2016)

Sprayed hair with water, sealed with shea butter. I'd forgotten how good this makes my hair feel. I need to ignore all this anti-shea propaganda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2016)

SSI Coco Crème & HV Whipped Clouds


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 25, 2016)

So I've been using garlic infused olive oil to every week to help with shedding. Here is my comparison pic!! My braids were in for the same amount of time. About two months.

I'm sold! Let me go make my next batch 

Sorry don't know why the pic posted twice but it's the same pic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2016)

@NaturallyBri87 

Thank you so much for sharing your research with us.  Hopefully, this will help somebody.

Great Results!

Very Nice!


----------



## trclemons (Mar 25, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L =* LACE Ayurvedic, *C = *HQ Leave In, *O =* Macadamia Healing & Duafe Whipped Love Me Amla on length & Kreyol Essence Chocolate HBCO on edges, *B =* Liquid Gold's Green Magic on scalp & Cream & Coco's Moonflower on ends.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> So I've been using garlic infused olive oil to every week to help with shedding. Here is my comparison pic!! My braids were in for the same amount of time. About two months.
> 
> I'm sold! Let me go make my next batch
> 
> Sorry don't know why the pic posted twice but it's the same pic.



I used to make this for hair shed a few years ago but I don't have that problem anymore thankfully @NaturallyBri87. Happy to hear it worked wonders for you.

As for me, I moisturized my hair this afternoon with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer sealed with my last bit of shealoe butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2016)

Sitting here right now with: Honey Handmades Pink Sugared Hibiscus under Plastic Cap


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2016)

Okay I finally did my mix of butters and here's what I came up with:

2 oz coffee butter
1.5 oz cocoa butter
1 oz murumuru butter
1 oz tucuma butter
1 oz avocado butter
10 drops each of vetiver, patchouli, ylang ylang essential oils, and pumpkin patch fragrant oil.

I mixed it all together and got the perfect smelling butter for my hair.


This is a small batch I made to see if I like it. I do like it a lot and when it's all done I can make a larger batch - about 16-20 ounces at a time so I don't have to be mixing it up too often. By the way, I have a lot of natural butters that I can mix and match as I please so I may add hemp seed and cupuacu butters to my next batch.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm currently prepooing with Matrix Biolage Sunsorial Conditioner on hair and NJoy hair oil on scalp and hair for 20 minutes. I'm about to go see what I'm in the mood for for my deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 26, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyBri87
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your research with us.  Hopefully, this will help somebody.
> 
> ...



Of course! It if wasn't for LHCF I wouldn't have even known that's garlic can slow down shedding. So excited to see how much this will help over time


----------



## Beany (Mar 26, 2016)

Amazon rain mmm and type 4 cream on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2016)

Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion

Used EVCO too.


----------



## Des Nichole (Mar 27, 2016)

I wanna join this challenge. I will be using Castor Oil (scalp and edges), and Shea Buter <3 to seal. I love me some Shea Butter. I use the creamy kind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2016)

@Des Nichole

 

We are Happy to Have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2016)

Will use x2 or x3 drops of Argan Oil


----------



## Ltown (Mar 27, 2016)

used hairveda vatika on wet hair, used jbco on dry hair.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 27, 2016)

Safflower oil mix massaged into scalp this afternoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2016)

Hairveda Cocasta Oil


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 28, 2016)

Used JBCO on bare, clean hair under conditioner.

Applied Vatika on hair when twisting.  JBCO, emu and peppermint on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2016)

Claudie's Salve on Scalp.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 28, 2016)

Applied Annabelle's Green Powerhouse Pomade to scalp and Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Creme on ends and my "C" in the LOC method. Doing the GHE method for 2 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2016)

Still getting down with:
Claudie's Salve


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2016)

I found this to be quite interesting.  I think you all will find this interesting too.

Please take a Look.

http://www.smoothnaturals.com/Favorite-Ingredients.html


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 29, 2016)

Massaged safflower oil mix into scalp this evening.


----------



## Des Nichole (Mar 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Des Nichole
> 
> 
> 
> We are Happy to Have You!


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Des Nichole (Mar 29, 2016)

I've mixed my castor oil with the shea butter and ladies...let me tell you. My hair feels like BUTTAH! You hear me? LOL It's an EXCELLENT sealant for my hair. I believe my hair is 4b and has a high porosity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2016)

@Des Nichole 
Nice Mixture!

Please share your other mixes as you develop them.


----------



## Des Nichole (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you, will surely do *wink*. I will be trying different things but so far this has been amazing. <3


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2016)

@Des Nichole 
Work it!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 29, 2016)

Last night, applied SSI Seyani to the length of my damp hair, concentrating on ends.



Des Nichole said:


> I wanna join this challenge. I will be using Castor Oil (scalp and edges), and Shea Buter <3 to seal. I love me some Shea Butter. I use the creamy kind.



Welcomes to the oil party!!!


----------



## Des Nichole (Mar 29, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> Last night, applied SSI Seyani to the length of my damp hair, concentrating on ends.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcomes to the oil party!!!


Thank you love!


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 29, 2016)

Sprayed Jakeala Flaxseed Spray
Applied Qhemet CTDG
Used PM Super Skinny Serum


----------



## trclemons (Mar 29, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L =* Cozy Moments Vanilla Cone, *C =* Liquid Gold Whipped Ginger Cream, *O =* Annabelle's Essential on length, NJoy on scalp & Kreyol Essence Peppermint HBCO on edges, *B =* Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2016)

Used Pure Hempseed Oil with my DC'er to Steam with
Will use: Pure Pumpkin with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries - probably HV Cocasta Oil


----------



## sithembile (Mar 30, 2016)

APB creamy hair pudding
Maracuja oil


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 30, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> Sprayed Jakeala Flaxseed Spray
> Applied Qhemet CTDG
> Used PM Super Skinny Serum



Nothing tonight... 
My hair is still uber moist & soft from doing this yesterday. My gosh that CTDG is moisturizing my hair very well....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> Nothing tonight...
> My hair is still uber moist & soft from doing this yesterday. *My gosh that CTDG is moisturizing my hair very well....*



@Beamodel 
Isn't it absolutely delicious!....


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 31, 2016)

Used Hydratherma Daily Moisturizing lotion on my hair.  Applied JBCO and emu plus peppermint on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2016)

Used:
Claudie's Salve


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 31, 2016)

used my neutrogena silk touch creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2016)

Used a few drops of my own "Tingly" Oil.

I mixed my own after KJ Naturals Tingly Oil became such a huge disappointment.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 31, 2016)

Safflower oil mix massaged into scalp this afternoon.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 31, 2016)

JBCO and Vatika on pre-poo hair.

JBCO on ends while twisting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2016)

Claudie's Salve


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 1, 2016)

Used my Neutrogena Silk Touch Crem.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 1, 2016)

Also made a mix of emu oil, castor oil, jbco, garlic oil, cod liver oil, wild growth oil and some essential oils for my edges. i've been using that for about a week now


----------



## trclemons (Apr 2, 2016)

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz and Duafe Unscented Whipped Amla and after shampoo session I LCOBS:  *L = *Ion Repair; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Mission Condition Star Glaze on length & Keravada Alter Ego on scalp; *B = *Belle Butters Orange Dream Cream on ends; *S = *Design Essentials Curl Enhancing Mousse.

I will let my hair dry in a ponytail roller set overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2016)

Today I Used:
EVCO (with my Cleanse)
Hemp Seed (with my DC'er)
Pumpkin  Seed (with my L-I)
Cocoasta Oil

I was a big oil head today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2016)

Hairveda's Cocasta & Hairveda's Whipped Clouds


----------



## Ltown (Apr 3, 2016)

Used HV vatika oil/oyin burnt sugar pomade.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 3, 2016)

Massaged in safflower oil mix on scalp today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 3, 2016)

Applied APB's Hurry Up and Grow oil on my scalp, nape and temples


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 3, 2016)

Applied Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 4, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with my garlic infused olive oil. This time I added some peppermint oil to it and it completely masked the smell. I'm almost out of peppermint oil so I might do grapefruit oil next time


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2016)

Baggied with a little:
True Leave-In & QB CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2016)

Njoi' CreationS:
Sweet Coconut Pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 5, 2016)

SSI Seyani, concentrating on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2016)

Used:
Jakeala's Amala Parfait in Banana Pudding


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 5, 2016)

Used my nuetrogena creme ant emu oil blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2016)

Pre-Rx with: EVCO
Pumpkin Seed with my DC'er

*After Hair Dries?


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 6, 2016)

Yesterday I layered my safflower oil mix on my scalp (only scalp) under Softee Indian Hemp on the scalp and entire length of my hair.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 7, 2016)

Just made another bottle of my garlic infused olive Oil. Gonna up the application to twice a week and add peppermint oil to it to mask the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2016)

Karen's Body Beautiful Super Duper Buttercream


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 7, 2016)

CodeRed said:


> Yesterday I layered my safflower oil mix on my scalp (only scalp) under Softee Indian Hemp on the scalp and entire length of my hair.



Did the same today.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 7, 2016)

Used my Boo Thang: APB leave in spray
Sealed with Qhemet CTDG on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2016)

Karen's Body Beautiful Super Duper Hydrating Hair Cream.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 8, 2016)

Used Vatika and JBCO on hair before applying DC

Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing lotion on wet and dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2016)

Sweet Nature By Eddie's Keratin Leave-In Creme


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 9, 2016)

LCOB'd with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, and Burnt Sugar Pomade.  I'll continue this combo to M&S until my next wash day.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 9, 2016)

JBCO and emu plus peppermint on scalp. A little Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing lotion on my nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2016)

Will use a little EVCO with my Pre-Wash
Hemp Seed with my DC'er
Pumpkin Seed with my L-I

*After my hair dries?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use a little EVCO with my Pre-Wash
> *Hemp Seed with my DC'er*
> Pumpkin Seed with my L-I
> 
> *After my hair dries?*



Ended Up using: Walnut Oil


----------



## Beany (Apr 9, 2016)

Peach kernal oil with my DC and as the O in LOCB. Used amazon rain mmm as the C. Will use mhc type 4 as the B.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2016)

@Beany
Hey Ms. Beany, how does the Amazon Rain compare to the Original PBN Murumuru?

I am still nursing 1/2 bottle of that.  My last & final bottle.


----------



## Beany (Apr 9, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Hey Ms. Beany, how does the Amazon Rain compare to the Original PBN Murumuru?
> 
> I am still nursing 1/2 bottle of that.  My last & final bottle.




It still works well for me. The ingredients in the mmm didn't change that much (i think she only took out the chamomile iirc). I have 1 bottleof the old formula left


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2016)

Beany said:


> *It still works well for me. The ingredients in the mmm didn't change that much (i think she only took out the chamomile iirc). *I have 1 bottleof the old formula left



@Beany
Thank you Ms. Beany  I'll give it a try once I finish up my old bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2016)

SheScentIt Cocoa Creme


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2016)

Used Hairveda vatika oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 10, 2016)

Used Shescentit Moisture Mist, APB Hibiscus, Pomegranate, and Fenugreek oil, and  Jakeala Nappy Hair Cream


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 10, 2016)

Massaged in some safflower oil mix on scalp this afternoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2016)

@xu93texas 
Your hair looks amazing in your Avi.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 10, 2016)

Keravada Alter Ego on scalp &  Annabelle's on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2016)

Sweet Nature By Eddie's Keratin Leave-In


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> Your hair looks amazing in your Avi.



Thank you, T!


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 12, 2016)

PURA Body Naturals Muru Muru Milk
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 12, 2016)

Used Vatika and JBCO on hair during DC.

Added super grow mix to methi paste


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2016)

SSI's Coco Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2016)

EVCO with my Cowash
Hempseed with my DC'er
Pumpkin Seed with my Leave-In

*after my Hair Dries - KBB's Super Hydrating Hair Creme


----------



## trclemons (Apr 13, 2016)

LCSO'd with *L =* Ion Repair; *C =* Blue Roze Okra Curling Cream; *S = *Olive Oil Eco Styler Gel; *O =* Mission Condition on length.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 13, 2016)

Applied APB leave in and Cupuacu Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2016)

Karen's Body Beautiful - Sweet Ambrosia


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 14, 2016)

Made some more garlic oil less night. I think I mentioned that I'm gonna start doing this twice a week


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 14, 2016)

JBCO, emu and peppermint on scalp

Few drops of Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing lotion on nape


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 14, 2016)

Did a safflower oil massage on scalp this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2016)

KBB Sweet Ambrosia and a few drops of HV's Jardin Oil


----------



## trclemons (Apr 16, 2016)

Prepoo'd overnight with AVJ spritz and Duafe Unscented Whipped Amla & Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas.
LCB'd: *L = *Carol's Daughter Monoi; *C = *Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream; *B = *Kyra's Shea Rejuvenation on scalp & HQ Twisting on length & ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2016)

Honey's Handmade Tomato & Honey w/EVCO
Hempseed Oil with my DC'er
Pumpkin Seed with my Leave-In

*After my Hair Dries - KBB Sweet Ambrosia


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 16, 2016)

Safflower oil massage on scalp today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2016)

Annabelle's Perfect Blends Moisturizing Hair Lotion in Fruit Loops


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2016)

Baggying with:  Afroveda's Blueberry & Pomegranate Spritz and a little Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 18, 2016)

Sealed damp hair with SSI Seyani.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2016)

APB Hair Lotion in Fruit Loops.


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 18, 2016)

Count me in! I plan to use a mix made of lanolin, castor oil, mn, sulfur, and cayenne. I might add some peppermint oil to it too.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 18, 2016)

Used my garlic olive oil last night. Forgot to add my peppermint oil to it so my hair is smelling like food right now lol


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 18, 2016)

Wild growth oil on my scalp.

Throwback! Jam!


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 18, 2016)

Safflower oil mix massage on scalp today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2016)

sarumoki said:


> Count me in! I plan to use a mix made of lanolin, castor oil, mn, sulfur, and cayenne. I might add some peppermint oil to it too.



@sarumoki 

  Glad to have you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2016)

APB Lotion & Black Seed Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 18, 2016)

Applied APB Cupuacu Avocado 
Sealed Hemp Seed Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2016)

KBB Sweet Ambrosia


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 19, 2016)

used my mane choice butter last night


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 19, 2016)

JBCO last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2016)

Used: Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo with EVCO

Used: Pure Pumpkin Seed with my Leave-In

After it dries Mission:Condition's HempAde & something?


----------



## trclemons (Apr 20, 2016)

*LCOB'd:  L = *Carol's Daughter Monoi;* C = *Blue Roze Okra Curl Cream; *O = *Annabelle's on length & Keravada Alter Ego on scalp; *B = *HQ Twisting on ends.


----------



## Beany (Apr 20, 2016)

Used peach kernal oil over my DC. 
Set my hair with kckt and NurCreations hair serum.


----------



## sarumoki (Apr 20, 2016)

Used my mn/sulfur mix today along with my scalp massager.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2016)

used jbco yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2016)

Used:
Oyin Handmade's Sugar Berries Pomade


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Used APB Cupuacu Avocado sealed with APB Olive Oats in Sugar Cookie. Edges and nape with MYHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 21, 2016)

Mixed some oils for my scalp, edges and ends
scalp/edges:
Jojoba 
grapeseed
dark jbco
avocado
coffee 
emu
vitamin e
babassu 
peppermint, lavender, rosemary, eucalyptus e.o

Ends:
H.V Vatika frosting
almond
grapeseed


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 21, 2016)

Remoisturized with APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion and APB Ayurvedic Spritz


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 22, 2016)

Vatika and Curly Proverbz oil on scalp

Vatika and JBCO on hair and in condish

Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing lotion on hair


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 22, 2016)

I've been using SSI Honey + Castor Softening Balm for the past few days and I love it.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 22, 2016)

Just made a new batch of my garlic infused olive oil. I used a whole clove of garlic this time so it should be extra garlicy lol. I'm so excited that this is working for me. I'm looking forward to wash days so I can see how much hair is still on my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2016)

Finger Detangled with: EVCO
Will use Wheat Germ as a Oil Rinse
Will use Pumpkin Seed with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries??


----------



## trclemons (Apr 23, 2016)

LCOB’d:  *L = *Carol’s Daughter Monoi; *C = *Blue Roze Okra Curling Cream & Obia Curling Custard; *O = *Mission Condition Glaze; *B = *Kyra Shea’s Rejuvenation on scalp & HQ Twisting on ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 23, 2016)

I did a scalp massage with SSI Growth Therapy Scalp Elixir and m&s with Jakeala Nappy Hair Cream, SSI Moisture Mist, and a little of APB Hibiscus/Fenugreek oil.


----------



## Beany (Apr 23, 2016)

mhc sophia's grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2016)

Used:
Siamese Twists Mango Madness Moisture Crème and Mission:Condition's Liquid Satin.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 24, 2016)

Used
Hydratherma protein balance leave in conditioner mixed with oyin hair dew as moisturizer
Homemade oil mix for scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2016)

Will use a couple drops of Tingle Oil (my own version)


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 24, 2016)

Wild growth oil on my scalp last night with a massage.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 24, 2016)

I did a prepoo treatment with Evco, cumin oil, and some essential oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2016)

Siamese Twists:
Coconut Pumpkin Hairdress


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 25, 2016)

Moisturized hair with Annabelle's Perfect Blends Cupuacu Hair Lotion


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 25, 2016)

Just used my garlic infused olive oil


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 25, 2016)

Applied ST Knot Sauce
Sealed with APB Green powerhouse oil

Talk about uber soft, moisturized and deliously smelling hair. I'm in love...


----------



## Beany (Apr 26, 2016)

Used the last of my mahabhringraj oil mix on my scalp, used MHC Type 4 on my ends.

I'll be using banyan botanicals healthy hair oil on my scalp for the next few months (ingredients: Sesame oil+, Coconut oil+, Bhringaraj leaf (Eclipta alba)+, Brahmi (Centella asiatica)+, Amalaki (Embilica officinalis)+, Hibiscus (Hibiscus sabdariffa)+, Rose (Rosa damascena) If I don't like it I'm going back to my mahabhringraj mix.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 26, 2016)

LSOB'd:  *L = *Carol's Daughter  Monoi; *S = *Obia Curling Custard; *O = *Mission Condition Glaze; *B = *Kyra Shea's Rejuvenation on scalp & Belle Butter's Orange Dream Cream on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2016)

Rubbed through a bit of Siamese Twists Pumpkin Coconut Hairdress


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2016)

Pre-Poo: Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Rx w/EVCO
Use Avocado Oil with my Leave-In
*After my hair dries - Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2016)

Used:
Siamese Twists Mango Madness


----------



## GeminiGem (Apr 28, 2016)

I used a grease like product called Liv last night and I love it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2016)

GeminiGem said:


> *I used a grease like product called Liv last night and I love it!!!*



@GeminiGem

This is an Active Challenge.  Are you planning to join.


----------



## GeminiGem (Apr 28, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GeminiGem
> 
> This is an Active Challenge.  Are you planning to join.




Yes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2016)

GeminiGem said:


> *Yes*



@GeminiGem
Welcome.  Glad to have you.


----------



## GeminiGem (Apr 28, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GeminiGem
> Welcome.  Glad to have you.



Thanks! I'm glad to be here.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 28, 2016)

Applied SSI Coco Creme Leave In and sealed with SSI Seyani.

Welcome @GeminiGem!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2016)

Karen's Body Beautiful Super Duper Hydrating Hair Butter


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 29, 2016)

Applied Olive Oil to my hair and CR Almond Jai butter


----------



## Beany (Apr 29, 2016)

Yesterday set my hair with AR mmm and peach kernal oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2016)

Tonight Used:
KBB Super Duper Hydrating Hair Crème


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 29, 2016)

Twisted hair with Oyin handmade whipped pudding mixed with QB honey bush tea soft gel
Massage scalp and edges with my homemade oil mix
sealed ends with some random light oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2016)

Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo w/EVCO
Wheat Germ Oil Rinse
Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In QB's Moringa Ghee

*after my Hair Dries?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2016)

Karen's Body Beautiful's Super Duper Hydrating Buttercream (Pomegranate & Guava)


----------



## trclemons (Apr 30, 2016)

LCS'd with *L = *Carol's Daughter Monoi; *C = *Obia Curling Custard; *S = *Olive Oil Eco Styler.  Later, I will break the Eco Styler cast with Avon Argan Oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 30, 2016)

SSI cranberry cocktail mixed with CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2016)

KBB's Super Duper Hydrating Buttercream


----------



## Smiley79 (May 1, 2016)

Been faithfully using olive oil. And also applying a bit of JBCO to my hair like a relaxer so i don't get an excess buildup of oil on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2016)

Karen's Body Beautiful Super Duper Hydrating Buttercreme (Pomegranate & Guava)


----------



## Beamodel (May 2, 2016)

SSI cranberry cocktail
HV Vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2016)

Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair Lotion in Fruit Loops


----------



## xu93texas (May 3, 2016)

I used SSI Moisture Mist,  SSI Cranberry Cream Leave in, and sealed with SSI Seyani Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2016)

A couple dabs of: APB's Moisturizing Hair Lotion (in Fruit Loops)


----------



## trclemons (May 3, 2016)

LSO'd with Jakeala Pineapple, Obia Curling Cream & Avon's Argan Oil.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 4, 2016)

Used my garlic infused olive oil tonight. I use a dye applicator bottle and just squirt it in between the parts of my braids. I was washing dishes and next thing I knew I had a bunch of oil running down my neck lol. Squeezed out way to much this time lol. had to immediately hop in the shower lol. Taking my braids out in two weeks and can't wait to see how much hair is still on my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2016)

Used Pure Blackseed & Coconut Oil to finger detangle

Will use: Pure Pumpkinseed with my L-I

After my Hair Dries: Donna Marie Super Buttercreme


----------



## Beany (May 4, 2016)

Twist and curl with CRN CWSS


----------



## Smiley79 (May 4, 2016)

Do any of you ladies use a mix of JBCO and another oil as your sealant? If so how do you like it. 
I love JBCO but sometimes it feels too thick on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2016)

@Smiley79
I like JBCO this way in the Fall/Winter.  I prefer the lighter- weight oils this time of year. 

I do think HV's CoCasta , Avosoya or Jardin would make a great seaalant for this time of year. And also KeraVada Oils,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2016)

Also used: QB's Moringa Ghee today (as my Leave-In/Detangler)


----------



## Smiley79 (May 4, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Smiley79
> I like JBCO this way in the Fall/Winter.  I prefer the lighter- weight oils this time of year.
> 
> I do think HV's CoCasta , Avosoya or Jardin would make a great seaalant for this time of year. And also KeraVada Oils,



Girl im in the 3 month No buy and the Use up your stash challenge right now ....so i have to use what i have on hand, lol. I have JBCO, Olive oil and Coconut oil, oh and shea butter. Starting today, Im gonna experiment with the JBCO only and see how my hair responds. If that doesnt work, I'll consider mixing it. Thanks for the oil suugestions though.


----------



## xu93texas (May 4, 2016)

I M/S with AVJ/EVCO mix and SSI Seyani butter.


----------



## Beamodel (May 5, 2016)

APB leave in spray (marshmallow clouds)
HV Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2016)

Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## Smiley79 (May 5, 2016)

Pimento JBCO applied at roots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2016)

This a.m. - Donna Marie's Super Buttercream

This evening - APB's Hair Lotion in Fruit Loops


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2016)

Will mix my own version of Tingle Oil


----------



## trclemons (May 7, 2016)

LCB'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple, *C = *Obia & Mop Top Curling Cream, & *B = *HQ White Tea & Lemon Twisting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream & a little Texture Me Natural's Moisture Cream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 8, 2016)

Yesterday I redid my twist bun with APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion and APB Leave In


----------



## Ltown (May 8, 2016)

using jbco, hv green butter.


----------



## Bajanmum (May 9, 2016)

Black seed oil in it scalp and jbco on my cornrows.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2016)

Used HV green butter (need to find a replace price is too high for 4oz)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2016)

Donna Marie - Super Buttercream


----------



## Beamodel (May 9, 2016)

Sprayed APB leave in 
(Marshmallow clouds) 

Applied CTDG 
Sealed HV Vatika Frosting 

I have the most incredibly soft hair


----------



## Smiley79 (May 9, 2016)

Included olive oil in my moisture step
Sealed with JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream & KeraVada's Alter Ego Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 10, 2016)

used my nuetrogena triple moisture silk touch creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2016)

APB Hair Lotion in: Sugar Cookie Crunch & Oyin's Sugar Berries Pomade as a Sealant.


----------



## Beany (May 10, 2016)

Mixed peach kernel oil and argan oil in my DC. Will set with NurCreations bamboo serum.


----------



## trclemons (May 10, 2016)

LCO'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Avon Argan on length.


----------



## Beamodel (May 10, 2016)

Aloe Vera juice and HV Vatika frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2016)

KeraVada Oil (Alter Ego).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2016)

Finger Detangled with: EVCO
Used: Hempseed with my Leave-In

*After my Hair Dries - DM Super Buttercream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 11, 2016)

APB Simple Hair Cream
APB Leave In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finger Detangled with: EVCO
> Used: Hempseed with my Leave-In
> 
> **After my Hair Dries - DM Super Buttercream*



Used - Naturally Smitten Tangle Pudding instead of Donna Marie


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 13, 2016)

took my braids out. had a lot less shedding again thanks to my garlic infused olive oil. really hope that by continuing to be consistent with this i'll have a lot more hair on my head which will mean more/thicker hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used - Naturally Smitten Tangle Pudding instead of Donna Marie*



Used this again today.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used this again today.


 
How is it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2016)

@gorgeoushair
It's okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2016)

Pre-Soak with:  b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla Repairative Hair Soak.
Will use:  Pure Hemp with my Leave-In
Detangler: Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Will Twist with:  Naturally Smitten Tangle Free Pudding


----------



## Beamodel (May 14, 2016)

Sprayed aloe Vera juice 
Applied SSI honey buttercream 
Sealed HV Vatika frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2016)

Also used Curls Lavish with Naturally Smitten Tangle Pudding to Twist with.


----------



## trclemons (May 14, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with AVJ spritz and Honey's Handmade Knot Going Bananas & Sunny Isle Coconut Oil.  *LCOB'd *with *L = *LRC Shake n Go; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream Wedding on length; *B = *HQ Twisting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2016)

Used:
Naturally Smitten Hydrating Hair Custard


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2016)

Naturally Smitten's Hydrating Hair Custard


----------



## NappyNelle (May 16, 2016)

Applied SSI Seyani on damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2016)

Naturally Smitten Hydrating Hair Custard & KeraVada's Alter Ego Hair Oil


----------



## lovelycurls (May 16, 2016)

L - distilled water spray
o - homemade oil mix to scalp
c - oyin hair dew 
o - homemade oil mix for ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2016)

ABP's Hair Lotion (Sugar Cookie Crunch) KeraVada's Alter Ego Hair Oil


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2016)

I spritzed my braids with SSI Moisture Mist and applied SSI Growth Therapy scalp Elixir to my edges and nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *ABP's Hair Lotion (Sugar Cookie Crunch) KeraVada's Alter Ego Hair Oil*



This again.


----------



## Beamodel (May 17, 2016)

Soultaniclas knot sauce
SSI sugar peach (lightly on ends)
APB Dry oil body spray (bday cake)


----------



## trclemons (May 18, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L = *SSI Moisture Mist; *C = *Coco Curls; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Annabelle's Essential on length; *B = *SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2016)

Donna Marie's Super Buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2016)

........................Double Post


----------



## Beany (May 19, 2016)

Yesterday I M&S with Jakeala's flaxseed spray and DB avocado and honey cream. I like the flaxseed spray MUCH better on dry hair. My hair felt really soft today. I also oiled my scalp with banyan botanicals healthy hair oil.

I made some hibiscus oil to use in my DCs, the infusion should be ready next weekend. I used hibiscus petals and EVOO and heated it up (in a glass jar) for about 5 minutes.  I'm letting it infuse for 2 weeks.


----------



## Beamodel (May 19, 2016)

SSI sugar peach cond
APB dry oil (birthday cake)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2016)

To Pre-Detangle: EVCO & Hempseed Oil
Leave in: QB's Moringa Ghee & Hempseed Oil

*After my Hair Dries - Twist with Naturally Smitten's Tangle Pudding & Curls Lavish Conditioner and maybe a drop or two of KV's Alter Ego Hair Oil*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 19, 2016)

APB Leave In
Soultanicals Marula Melon


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2016)

Will use: APB's Hair Lotion in Sugar Cookie Crunch


----------



## Beamodel (May 21, 2016)

Sarenzo avocado leave in conditioner 
Sealed w/ Jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream


----------



## trclemons (May 21, 2016)

*LCOB'd:* *L = *LRC Shake 'n Go; *C = *Mop Top Curling Custard & KJ Natural's Green Mango Stretch & Curl; *O = *Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream on length; *B = *SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2016)

A couple swipes of Naturally Smitten Hydrating Hair Custard


----------



## Beamodel (May 21, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> Sarenzo avocado leave in conditioner
> Sealed w/ Jojoba oil



Repeat...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2016)

Using: Treasured Locks Knot No More Detangling Lotion
Using: Pure Hempseed Oil

Will finish up with: Naturally Smitten Hydrating Hair Custard


----------



## Beamodel (May 22, 2016)

APB leave in spray (marshmallow clouds)
Sealed with Jojoba oil

My hair is in love....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream


----------



## Beamodel (May 24, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> APB leave in spray (marshmallow clouds)
> Sealed with Jojoba oil
> 
> My hair is in love....



Repeat....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2016)

Naturally Smitten Tangle Free Pudding, Hydrating Hair Custard and a few drops of KeraVada Alter Ego Hair Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 24, 2016)

Used APB's Hurry Up and Grow Oil on my temples, nape, and edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2016)

Naturally Smitten Tangle Free Pudding


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 24, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> used my nuetrogena triple moisture silk touch creme



Glad to see someone still using this!  I remember when this and the line was all the rave on here.  It was pretty good.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 24, 2016)

Lightly Applied Softee Indian hemp hair grease to my hair only, not on scalp.  I love that stuff every once in a while. It serves as a very good sealant for my hair. A few sprays of water reactivates my hair moisture thereafter.


----------



## trclemons (May 24, 2016)

*LCOB'd:  L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *C = *Coco Curls;* O =* Keravada Alter Ego on scalp & Buttercream on length; *B = *SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.

I didn't like how my hair dried, so I added Hawaiian Silky for a curly set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2016)

Naturally Smitten's Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2016)

Pre-Treatment with: Naturelle Grow's Pre-Poo Treatment
Will use Walnut Seed Oil as an Oil Rinse
Will use Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee w/Hemp Seed Oil
*After my hair dries - Naturally Smitten's Moisturizing Hair Butter


----------



## xu93texas (May 25, 2016)

I spritzed my braids/scalp  with Shescentit Moisture Mist and applied SSI Growth oil to scalp.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 25, 2016)

APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion sealed with APB Hair and Body Butta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2016)

Naturelle Grow's "Jamaican Me Crazy" Hair Growth Balm"


----------



## NappyNelle (May 26, 2016)

SSI Honey + Castor Softening Balm on length and hairlines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2016)

APB Hair Lotion (Sugared Cookie Crunch)


----------



## Beany (May 27, 2016)

Used crn coconut water style setter to plait my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2016)

Oil Soaking with:
NG's Coconut Banana Pre-Poo & Sunflower Oil under Plastic Cap.


----------



## trclemons (May 28, 2016)

*BLSO:  B = *Kyra Shea Medley Rejuvenation & Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappuccino Butters on scalp; *L* = LRC Shake 'n Go; *S = *Entwine Crème Jelle, KJ Natural's Green Mango Stretch & Curl Custard & Twisted Sista Curl Activator; *O = *Keravada Buttercream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2016)

Also used:
Honey Handmade's Pink Hibiscus DC'er (which is basically a Butter)
QB's Moringa Ghee

*Will twist with ST'icals  Afrodite Shine Almighty & Naturally Smitten's Moisturizing Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2016)

Used: Sarenzo Avocado Leave-In


----------



## Ltown (May 29, 2016)

today i'm using jbco.  @IDareT'sHair hello DD graduation was last weekend! Hope you enjoy your holiday weekend, i'm happy not to be the host going to a cookout and chill all day tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2016)

@Ltown
That's so beautiful LTown.  

I can remember when she was graduating HS.


----------



## Beamodel (May 30, 2016)

Sprayed APB leave in 
Applied SSI honey buttercream 
Sealed HV Vatika frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2016)

Naturelle Grow's:
Emu & Argan Conditioning Balm


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 30, 2016)

used APB's Cupuacu Hair Lotion and Leave In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2016)

Siamese Twist
Coconut & Pumpkin Hairdress


----------



## trclemons (May 31, 2016)

*LSO'd: * *L = *LRC Shake 'n Go; *S = *Ouidad Curl Quencher & Twisted Sista Curl Activator; *O = *Keravada Buttercream on length.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 31, 2016)

Using my garlic oil tonight.


----------



## Beamodel (May 31, 2016)

APB leave in spray (bday cake)
ST Knot Sauce
Hairveda Vatika frosting

My hair smells like a super duper cake   And it's very soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2016)

Pre-Poo with: Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2016)

Pre-Poo with: Naturelle Grow's Banana & Coconut Pre-Poo
Walnut Oil with: SheScentIt's Banana Brule
Sunflower Oil with: Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Twist with: Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## trclemons (Jun 4, 2016)

Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 4, 2016)

Late lol...used APB's Hair Cream on Thursday after I cowashed to twist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Sarenzo's Creamy Oil*



Will also use Curls Lavish Moisturizer


----------



## NappyKinks (Jun 4, 2016)

Used Komaza Care Scalp Moisture Therapy.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 4, 2016)

Oyin Hair Dew
Sarenzo Creamy Oil
Bantu Knots (4) so I can have beach waves


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2016)

TGIN Green Tea Leave-In


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 5, 2016)

SSI Sugar Peach
Oyin Hair Dew
Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 6, 2016)

Moisturized hair after today's wash with 
QB burdock root butter cream
Sealed ends with Oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## Beany (Jun 6, 2016)

Scalp massage with hibiscus oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2016)

Using: Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Hair Balm


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 6, 2016)

SSI sugar peach 
Hairveda Vatika frosting


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 6, 2016)

Used APB's Cupuacu Hair Lotion, sealed ends with APB Blow Dry Cream
Refreshed after workout with APB Leave In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2016)

Creamy Sarenzo Oil in Strawberry Shaortcake


----------



## trclemons (Jun 8, 2016)

LCOB'd:  *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Kurlee Belle Leave In; *O = *Mielle Organics Almond Mint on scalp & Annabelle's Safflower on length;*  B = *Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Beany (Jun 8, 2016)

2 "french braids" (if that's what one wants to call them) with Amazon Rain MMM and peach kernal oil

My scalp has been feeling weirdly sensitive/sore for about 2-3 weeks. I think it may be this new scalp oil (healthy hair oil by banyan botanicals) or it could be the scalp massages (maybe too rough or often?). I might have to go back to my old mahabringaraj oil which felt really cool and soothing on my scalp. I'm not supposed to be buying any more products until BF, so I may make my own since I already have the powders. Time to experiment.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 8, 2016)

Last night I did a silk press and applied SSI sugar peach as my leave in and Hairveda Vatika frosting as my sealant. 

Ultra soft hair smooth hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2016)

Finger Detangle: Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Treatment
Walnut Oil Rinse
Sunflower Oil: On top of Claudie's Khave DC'er
Sunflower Oil with QB CTDG Leave-In

*After dries Twist with Sarenzo's Creamy Oil*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 8, 2016)

Cowashed then used APB Simple Hair Cream and APB Leave In to set hair in twists to dry.
Will redo my twist bun tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2016)

Also used: Curls Lavish


----------



## Beany (Jun 9, 2016)

KJ naturals tingly oil (helped my scalp feel a little better)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil in Berries & White Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2016)

Detangled with: Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo
Sunflower Oil Rinse
Walnut Oil with my Leave-In
Sarenzo's Creamy Hair Oil/Naturally Smitten Moisturizing Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Detangled with: Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo
> Sunflower Oil Rinse
> Walnut Oil with my Leave-In
> Sarenzo's Creamy Hair Oil/Naturally Smitten Moisturizing Butter



Also used Curls Lavish Conditioner


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 12, 2016)

Moisturized with APB Tropical Hair Lotion


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Detangled with: Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo
> Sunflower Oil Rinse
> Walnut Oil with my Leave-In
> Sarenzo's Creamy Hair Oil/Naturally Smitten Moisturizing Butter


Sunflower oil is becoming my favorite oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2016)

Naturally Smitten Moisturizing Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Sunflower oil is becoming my favorite oil.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
Works Great!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2016)

used jbco today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2016)

TGIN Green Tea Leave-In & Naturally Smitten Butter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 13, 2016)

APB Leave In
APB Hair Cream
Restyled twist bun


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> TGIN Green Tea Leave-In & Naturally Smitten Butter


How do you like this leave in? I bought it the other day but haven't tried it.
The Curls Blueberry Bliss Leave In has traumatized me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2016)

@NaturallyATLPCH
It's decent.  Too difficult to get out of the bottle.  Too cumbersome.  Not a repurchase.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> It's decent.  Too difficult to get out of the bottle.  Too cumbersome.  Not a repurchase.


Lemme just keep ordering online then. This OTG for leave ins just ain't workin. But I'll give it a try next week.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 13, 2016)

APB Bamboo Spray
SSI Sugar Peach leave in 
SSI Seyani Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2016)

Sarenzo Butter in Tangerine & Peach (free sample)


----------



## trclemons (Jun 14, 2016)

While on vacation Friday/Saturday, I LCOS'd with *L = *Bee Mine Juicy/Cozy Moment Vanilla Waffle Cone; *C = *Curly Kinks Satin Roots; *O = *Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length & Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp & *S = *S-curl.

Last night & today, I LCOSB'd with *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *FUBU Curl Elongator; *O = *Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length & Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp; *S = *S-curl; *B = *Siamese Twists Peach Pracaxi ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Sarenzo Butter in Tangerine & Peach (free sample)*



This again this evening.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 14, 2016)

HTN Follicle Mist
SSI Green Tea and Coconut Hair Milk
SSI Murumuru and Avocado Butter


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 14, 2016)

APB leave in spray 
Jakeala alma parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2016)

Naturally Smitten Moisturizing Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2016)

@xu93texas
Nice Avi!  Your Hurr is lookin' Guuud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2016)

Tonight:
Oil Rinse with EVOO
Walnut Oil with my DC'er
Walnut Oil with my L-I
Will Twist with: Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & Curls Lavish Conditioner


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> Nice Avi!  Your Hurr is lookin' Guuud.



Thanks T!!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 16, 2016)

Been slipping on using my oils and butters :-( but I'm gonna start back up tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2016)

@NaturallyBri87 
Glad you're back.  Now stay in the Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2016)

Used NG's Emu & Argan Hair Balm


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 16, 2016)

Used APB Hair Cream in Mango Pineapple


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 16, 2016)

SSI Sugar Peach
Jakeala parfait


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 16, 2016)

HTN Follicle Mist
Green Tea Coconut Hair Milk
JBCO Blend on scalp
SSI Murumu and Avocado Hair Butter on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2016)

Naturally Smitten's Moisturizing Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Naturally Smitten's Moisturizing Hair Butter*



Used this again this evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2016)

@NaturallyATLPCH
I pulled out my Curls Blueberry L-I.  Doesn't smell a thing like Blueberries.

Glad it was $11.99.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 17, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I pulled out my Curls Blueberry L-I.  Doesn't smell a thing like Blueberries.
> 
> Glad it was $11.99.



I like the smell lol...the performance traumatized me though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I like the smell lol...the performance traumatized me though *.



@NaturallyATLPCH
I know.  This is my 2nd day using it.  Will report back.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 17, 2016)

SSI honey buttercream
Sarenzo creamy oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 18, 2016)

Yesterday
APB Leave In
APB Hair and Body Butta


----------



## trclemons (Jun 18, 2016)

SLCOB'd with *S = *Original Moxie Oasis Moisture Gel Serum; *L = *Aphogee Curlific; *C = *Kurlee Belle Thirsty Kurls; *O = *Mielle Organics on scalp & Keravada Raspberry Vanilla on length; *B = *Siamese Twists Pracaxi Peach ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2016)

Used: NG's Espresso Exfoliating Scalp Scrub
Used: Homemade Tingly Oil for an Oil "Soak" before Cleansing
Used: Sunflower Oil with my DC'er
Used: Walnut Oil with my L-I

*Will twist with Curls Lavish & Sarenzo Creamy Oil in Twisted Cotton Candy*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2016)

Homemade Tingle Oil on Scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2016)

Used: Curls Blueberry Bliss Reparative Hair Lotion.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 20, 2016)

used my nuetrogena silk touch creme. and also made a new batch of garlic infused olive oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2016)

TGIN Green Tea L-I


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 20, 2016)

PBN Muru Muru Milk
Sismese Twist Sweet Potatoe Cream


----------



## Beany (Jun 21, 2016)

On soaking wet hair I used avocado oil, CRN fresh curl, KJ naturals stretch and curl custard. My hair is in two french braids.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 21, 2016)

Sunday
TGIN Leave In
Sarenzo Creamy Oil to seal

Monday
APB Hair Cream to style Twist Bun


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Sunday
> *TGIN Leave In*
> Sarenzo Creamy Oil to seal
> 
> ...



@NaturallyATLPCH 
What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Beany (Jun 21, 2016)

Started infusing a batch of curry leaf/fenugreek oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 21, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> What are your thoughts on this?


It was just meh...it smells like grass and there's not enough slip for these kinky strands lol...so far I'm 0-2 on OTG leave ins @IDareT'sHair lol...


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 22, 2016)

Used my nuetrogena silk touch last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2016)

"Soaking" under a Plastic Cap with b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla Repairative Hair Soak


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2016)

Will Twist Up with:
APB Hair Crème and Curls Lavish Conditioner


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 22, 2016)

I've been using Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter (Almond, Black Cedar Fig & unscented) every other day. I'm running low so I put them away. These bad boys have to last until Black Friday.

Today I used Qhemet Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist Butter + discontinued Bekura Sevenfold Hair Butter (citrus rind scent) mix on my ends


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 22, 2016)

SM Multivitamin Smoothie
APB Whipped Cupuacu Butter to seal ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2016)

Honey Handmade's:
Knot Going Bananas


----------



## Beany (Jun 23, 2016)

Hibiscus oil over DC


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 23, 2016)

APB Mango Daily Spritz
APB Hair Cream on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2016)

APB Pink Sugar Hair Cream


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 23, 2016)

SSI cranberry cocktail 
Jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2016)

APB Hair Crème in Pink Sugar


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2016)

Baggying with: APB's Hair Crème (in Pink Sugar)


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 24, 2016)

PBN Muru Muru Moisture Milk
Jojoba Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2016)

Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo to Finger Detangle
Sunflower Oil Rinse after DC'ing
Walnut Oil with my Leave-In

*Will Twist with Curls Lavish Conditioner and Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas


----------



## trclemons (Jun 25, 2016)

Cozy Moments Banana Coconut


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2016)

Slathered in: Sunflower Oil and AO's HSR to Steam with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2016)

TGIN Green Tea Leave-In


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 27, 2016)

Used my garlic oil. Man this stuff stinks lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2016)

Used:
Curls Blueberry Bliss Restorative Leave-In


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2016)

APB Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer
HTN Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 27, 2016)

used my nuetrogena silk touch creme. making a new batch of garlic infused olive oil tonight


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 27, 2016)

deleted. posted in the wrong thread lol


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 27, 2016)

PBN Muru Muru 
Siamese Twist sweet potatoe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2016)

TGIN Green Tea L-I


----------



## trclemons (Jun 28, 2016)

LCOS'd = *L = *Cream & Coco 1000 Flowers & Ion Reparative;* C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Mielle Organics Mint Almond on scalp; *S = *Lustrasilk Curl Activator


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 28, 2016)

PBN Muru Muru 
Argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2016)

Will do a Sunflower or Rice Bran Oil Rinse
Will use Sunflower Oil with my Leave-In
Will use APB's Hair Crème & KeraVada's Alter Ego Oil to help twist with


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2016)

Used:
Claudie's Satin Moisturizer & a smidgen of KeraVada's Alter Ego Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 2, 2016)

used my garlic infused olive oil today. added a bunch of essential oils to it to mask the garlic smell.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 2, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length; *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresh on ends.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 3, 2016)

Using hv green butter and jbco.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 3, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with my garlic oil. let it sit for about 4 hours and then took my beehive wig braids out and proceeded with wash day.  then put my hair in a high ponytail and used my neutrogenaa triple moisture and mane choice butter for a twist out ponytail. hair came out nice and soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2016)

Used:
Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo & Homemade Tingle Oil to finger detangle
Pure Sunflower with my Leave-In
Will twist with a Butter or Crème and a Curl Lavish Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2016)

Hydroquench Systems Greaseless Moisture


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 4, 2016)

Used my mane choice butter on my twist out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2016)

A little bit of: Sarenzo Creamy Oil (_"Let's Go Crazy"_ - scent in honor of Prince)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2016)

Used:
HQS Greaseless Moisture, Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & a couple drops of Vitamin E


----------



## trclemons (Jul 5, 2016)

trclemons said:


> LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Reparative Solutions; *C = *Cozy Moments Banana Coconut; *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length; *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresh on ends.



Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length and Keravada Green Tea on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2016)

Finger Detangled with: Treasured Locks Knot No More (Lotion)
Used: Rice Bran Oil with my DC'er
Oil Rinsed with: Red Palm Oil
Used: Sarenzo's Creamy Oil with my Leave-In


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 6, 2016)

use my mane choice butter for my twist out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2016)

Used:
Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion


----------



## trclemons (Jul 6, 2016)

trclemons said:


> Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length and Keravada Green Tea on scalp.



*LCOB'd *with *L = *Bee Mine Juicy,* C = *TGIN Butter Cream, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length, *B = *Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresher on ends & Hairitage Hydration Horsetail.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 6, 2016)

ST Knot Sauce
Argon Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2016)

Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer w/Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 7, 2016)

My twist out ponytail has been coming out really nice with my creme and butter combination. 

The only problem is slicking my hair up into a ponytail. I've been using globs of black gel to get a smooth look lol smh. It gets the job done but my leaves my hair hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2016)

Texture Me Natural Macadamia Styling Butter


----------



## vevster (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm going to work the Sascha Inchi cowash and mask into my regimen. 

Style w/ CR moisture milk, Jai twisting butter and Curl maker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2016)

A little scalp massage with:
Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 8, 2016)

Just plain ole straight up Hairveda Vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2016)

Will finger detangle with: b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla
Will use Sunflower Oil with my Leave-In
Will use Sarenzo's Creamy Oil to twist


----------



## trclemons (Jul 9, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew,*  O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresher on ends.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 10, 2016)

today used HV green tea butter and finishing oil from shea moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2016)

Today:
Donna Marie Hair Whip w/Sarenzo Creamy Oil and a little HQS Greaseless Moisture


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 10, 2016)

PBN MuruMuru 
Sismese Twist Sweet Potatoe Cream


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 11, 2016)

SoulTanicals 
"I Can't Believe It's Knot Kokoa"

Hairveda 
"Vatika Frosting"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2016)

HQS Greaseless Moisture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2016)

Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer and a little bit of Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (in Poolside Party)


----------



## trclemons (Jul 12, 2016)

trclemons said:


> LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew,*  O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail on scalp & Kyra's Shea Hydrate & Refresher on ends.



*LCO'd* with *L = *Ion Repair Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew,*  O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 13, 2016)

JBCO on scalp; HTN Follicle Mist, SSI Coconut Hair Milk, and SSI Seyani Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 13, 2016)

APB Cupuacu lotion
Jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2016)

DB Pumpkin & Pure Vitamin E Oil and maybe a little Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (in Pool Party)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2016)

APB's Pink Sugar Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2016)

Claudie's Satin Daily & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 16, 2016)

I've been neglecting this thread, but not my hair. Tonight, I moisturized with Oyin J&B, then sealed with SSI Castor & Honey, concentrating on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> *I've been neglecting this thread, but not my hair. *Tonight, I moisturized with Oyin J&B, then sealed with SSI Castor & Honey, concentrating on my ends.



@NappyNelle
Well, that's good news.

Please don't be a stranger over here.  Show us some love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2016)

Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks like I will be in here for a while. I have a lot of butters, lotions and oils I'm using. Tonight I used BASK Honey latte Detangling Hair Milk. I really love how this stuff feels on my hair plus it smells awesome. I will be re-purchasing this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2016)

Finger Detangled with: Pink Sugar & Hibiscus Conditioner (Honey's Handmade)
Will do a Red Palm Oil Rinse
Will use Sunflower Oil with my Leave-In
Will use Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & Curls Lavish to Twist with


----------



## Ltown (Jul 17, 2016)

used camile rose curlaide butter and jbco


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 18, 2016)

Vatika oil on length of ponytail before bunning.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

I just ordered:

Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip to use on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2016)

Will use:
Donna Marie Hair Whip & a couple swipes of Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.


----------



## Beany (Jul 18, 2016)

2 french braids with avocado oil, db curling cream gel, and mhc type 4 cream on wet hair


----------



## Ltown (Jul 18, 2016)

using Jakeala fine chocolate buttah (this been in fridge for a minute, nice thick. thanks Ms. T)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (in Poolside Party)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2016)

Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin Hair Dress


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 19, 2016)

Been oiling my scalp nightly with my garlic infused olive oil. I mixed it with castor oil and some essential oils (to mask the smell) and put it in a dye applicator bottle. 

Mainly trying to use up my stash of all these oils I have. Will do this nightly.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been using APB's Hurry Up and Grow Oil on my scalp every other night while in braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Poolside Party.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 19, 2016)

oiled my scalp with my oil blend.


----------



## Beany (Jul 20, 2016)

My curry leaf oil has been infusing for about 3 weeks (I kinda forgot about it). I'll strain and bottle it tomorrow.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 20, 2016)

*LCOB'd* with *L = *Ion Reparative Solution, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Horsetail on scalp & Siamese Twists Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2016)

Applied TPS Coffee Pomade to scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 20, 2016)

Pre-poo with Vatika oil.

Sealed damp hair with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2016)

Yesterday:
Sunflower Oil
Red Palm Oil
Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Homemade Punch)

This a.m.:
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Homemade Punch


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 21, 2016)

Used hairveda's whipped green tea cream as a prelude to my thick flaxseed gel to help soften it's hold. Also used sulfur 8 and jbco on my  thin areas.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 21, 2016)

SSI Castor & Honey Oil on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2016)

Used:
Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin Hair Dress


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 21, 2016)

used my nuetrogena silk touch creme and mane choice butter for my twist outs


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 22, 2016)

I've used a 2:1 mix of SM Kids Coconut Hibiscus Curling ButterCream + Curl Junkie Curl Rehab to refresh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2016)

@Bibliophile
So you are using your CJ Curl Rehab as a L-I?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2016)

Used my Homemade Tingle Oil as a little scalp massage.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 23, 2016)

I spritzed my hair with AVJ, applied JBCO to scalp, and moisturizer with SSI Marula cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2016)

Today Used: 
Naturelle Grow's Pre-Poo (Lotion)
Red Palm Oil
QB CTDG & Sunflower Oil
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## trclemons (Jul 23, 2016)

*LCOB'd:  L = *Ion Reparative Solutions, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Horsetail Butter on scalp & Siamese Twist Vanilla ButterCreme on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Purple Rain (from the Prince Collection)


----------



## Ltown (Jul 24, 2016)

using Jakeala fine chocolate buttah


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 24, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> So you are using your CJ Curl Rehab as a L-I?



@IDareT'sHair  Curl Rehab is great as a DC and leave-in. It _instantly_ penetrated my low-po hair. Using heat is optional with this conditioner. The moisture lasts multiple days. 

I have two 8 oz jars. One jar would be 3 or 4 uses as a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2016)

@Bibliophile

I have it, but have only used it as a DC'er. 

I thought it was interesting that you were using it as a L-I.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 24, 2016)

Silk Dreams Mocha Milk
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 24, 2016)

Vatika oil on length and massaged into hairline.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 24, 2016)

Oiled scalp with APB Hurry Up and Grow oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2016)

Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 25, 2016)

LOCB on wet hair with
Curl Junkie Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil Daily Conditioner
Brown Butter Beauty Herbal Rich+ Eden Bodyworks Peppermint Hair Oils
PBB/Amazon Rain Murumuru moisture milk
Shea butter


----------



## Beany (Jul 25, 2016)

Twisted my wet hair with mhc sophia's grease. I tried this on dry hair and was not impressed, hopefully it performs better on wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> LOCB on wet hair with
> *Curl Junkie Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil Daily Conditioner*
> Brown Butter Beauty Herbal Rich+ Eden Bodyworks Peppermint Hair Oils
> PBB/Amazon Rain Murumuru moisture milk
> Shea butter



@Bibliophile 
Love, Love, Love This!


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> Love, Love, Love This!



I can't stop touching my twists. They feel like cashmere. I have Curl Junkie on my radar for the winter sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> *I can't stop touching my twists. They feel like cashmere. I have Curl Junkie on my radar for the winter sales.*



@Bibliophile

Yaasssssss!


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 25, 2016)

DB Pumkin Seed 
APB Green Powerhouse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## trclemons (Jul 26, 2016)

Oyin Hair Dew, Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 26, 2016)

Soultanicals Total Recoil Babassu Bling Butter on edges and scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil (in Fairy)


----------



## Beany (Jul 27, 2016)

Oil soak with fenugreek oil (fenugreek powder and evoo).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2016)

Detangled with: Honey's Handmade Knot in my Fro Joe
Will use: Safflower, Red Palm
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Beany (Jul 27, 2016)

Mhc type 4 cream on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil (Homemade Punch)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Raspberry Beret - from the Prince Collection)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2016)

Naturelle Grow's Pre-Poo Treatment
Walnut Oil
Palm Oil
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## trclemons (Jul 30, 2016)

*LCOS'd *with *L = *Ion Reparative Solution, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze, *S = *Au Naturele 10 n 1 Styling Gelee & HS 10 n 1.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 30, 2016)

DB Pumpkin seed
Sismese Twist Sweet Potatoe Cream


----------



## Beany (Jul 30, 2016)

Sarenzo creamy oil (fizzy melon). I think I like this better on my body than hair. I'll try it on wet/damp hair before I make my final decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil & Homemade Tingle


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been neglecting my favorite challenge!

This morning I used SSI Coco Cream Leave-In under the SSI Honey & Castor Softening Balm. I wish the HCSB came in 80z, but the small bottle lasts me a long time. I am considering adding essential oils to it, but I don't want to mess up the fresh, soap-y scent.


----------



## Beany (Aug 2, 2016)

Curry leaf oil mix on scalp. Mhc type 4 cream on ends


----------



## trclemons (Aug 2, 2016)

*LCOS'd *with *L = *Cozy Moments Vanilla Waffle Cone, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace The Natural You Trinity Glaze on length & Keravada Green Tea on scalp & *S = *Africa's Best Textures Shea Butter Curl Defining Cream.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 3, 2016)

More SSI Honey & Castor on hair, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2016)

Will Use:
Walnut Oil
Red Palm Oil
QB CTDG
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Beany (Aug 4, 2016)

Yesterday I used a curry leaf/amla oil mix with my prepoo. I used sunflower oil in my DC.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 4, 2016)

Last night I used:

SSI Green Tea Hair Milk
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## Beany (Aug 4, 2016)

Twisted my hair with mhc sophia's grease. I'm still on the fence about this. This is not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Raspberry Beret - from the Prince Collection)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 5, 2016)

Used Tiara Deans Hair Butter in Vanilla Bean Buttercream scent. This stuff is divine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2016)

Rozlewis said:


> Used Tiara Deans Hair Butter in Vanilla Bean Buttercream scent. This stuff is divine.


@Rozlewis
Never heard of this Product.  Please post Link


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> Never heard of this Product.  Please post Link



http://www.mstiaradean.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2016)

Rozlewis said:


> http://www.mstiaradean.com


Thank You Ms. Roz.

They look delicious

So, no shipping until after September 1 uh?  Imma hafta' remember this site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2016)

@Rozlewis 
*cough*  Um..I made a Cart, but discovered it was MD Pick Up Only.  Imma be dead on this September1.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm trying to gage which product works better on my hair. I think instead have an idea but I still want to test it out...


Bekura Honey Latte on bangs, sealed with APB Green Powerhouse oil 

SSI Green Tea Milk on the remainder of my hair, sealed with APB Green Powerhouse oil


----------



## trclemons (Aug 6, 2016)

*LCOB'd* with *L = *Cozy Moments Vanilla Waffle, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *Embrace the Natural You Trinity Glaze, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2016)

Today:
NG's Pre-Poo
Palm Oil
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil
Mission:Condition's HempAde


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 6, 2016)

Massaged JBCO into edges.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 7, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with garlic infused Olive oil


----------



## Beany (Aug 7, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today:
> NG's Pre-Poo
> Palm Oil
> Sarenzo's Creamy Oil
> *Mission:Condition's HempAde*




I MISS THIS SO MUCH!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2016)

Beany said:


> *I MISS THIS SO MUCH!*



@Beany
I miss this whole line. 

That Satin Cream Oil is a very good dup for Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.  Smelled amazing too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2016)

Used: Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Raspberry Beret - from the Prince Collection)


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 7, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> *cough*  Um..I made a Cart, but discovered it was MD Pick Up Only.  Imma be dead on this September1.



Not messing with either of y'all today!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 7, 2016)

used hv greenbutter and sm finishing oil.


----------



## Beany (Aug 7, 2016)

Mahabhringraj/curry leaf oil mix on scalp


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 7, 2016)

Bekura Honey Latte on bangs, sealed with APB Green Powerhouse oil

SSI Green Tea Milk on the remainder of my hair, sealed with APB Green Powerhouse oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 7, 2016)

Used TPS Peppermint pomade today but I also found Jar of Joe in my stash. I used to love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2016)

Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 8, 2016)

SSI Seyani Butter on damp hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 8, 2016)

Bekura Honey Latte
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 8, 2016)

Applied TPS Coffee Pomade to scalp and massaged for 5 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Little Red Corvette - from The Prince Collection)


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 9, 2016)

Applied SSI Coco Creme Leave-In, then sealed length (focusing on ends) with JBCO. Also massaged minoxidil and JBCO into my hairline. I have to be consistent with that. Now I am GHE-ing with the wig cap over my showercap


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 9, 2016)

Applied TPS Coffee Pomade to scalp


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 9, 2016)

SSI Green Tea Coconut Milk
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 9, 2016)

Used emu oil on my edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2016)

@caliscurls
I also want to thank you for getting me to buy/try: Bekura Tapioca and revisiting QB's CTDG. 

I appreciate the Tip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2016)

Used: Apricot Oil on Top of my DC'er
Will Use: Walnut Seed Oil with my Leave-In

*After my Hair Dries - Claudie's Hair Frappe and Sarenzo's Creamy Oil*


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 10, 2016)

Scalp massage with rosemary infused olive oil, EVCO, and castor oil (I need to create an acronym for that...RiOCCO... Mmmm, maybe not )
QB CTDG massaged through length and Bekura Java Bean & Honey Balm to smooth down frizz

Thanks for thinking of me @IDareT'sHair !


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 10, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls
> I also want to thank you for getting me to buy/try: Bekura Tapioca and revisiting QB's CTDG.
> 
> I appreciate the Tip.


So glad they're working for you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2016)

@caliscurls
Please don't be a stranger over here.

Yep.  You hooked me up with both recommendations and I appreciate you


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 11, 2016)

Massaged JBCO into edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

Will use a few drops of KV Alter Ego Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 11, 2016)

EVCO to pre-poo the length of my hair today before washing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 11, 2016)

Oiled scalp with APB Hurry Up and Grow oil
Sprayed braids and roots with APB's Leave In


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 12, 2016)

Massaged SSI Castor & Honey Softening Balm into edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2016)

Massaged in: Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 13, 2016)

Scalp massage: EVCO and Rosemary Infused Olive Oil


----------



## Ltown (Aug 13, 2016)

been using camile rose curlaide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2016)

Today:
KeraVada Alter Ego Oil
Rice Bran Oil
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 13, 2016)

Applied TPS Coffee Pomade to scalp and sealed with Butter-n-Bars Grow My Hair Butter.


----------



## trclemons (Aug 13, 2016)

*LCOB'd *with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 14, 2016)

Applied Soultanicals Babassu Total Recoil Butter on my scalp last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Little Red Corvette - From the Prince Collection)


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 14, 2016)

My hair has been soft and moisturized for quite some time between SSI Green Tea Coconut Milk and Bekura Honey Latte. 

I will be washing my hair today so I'm looking forward to applying these again today.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 14, 2016)

Is the online vendors eliminating their online business to stores? my local target has Obia, Manee, Camille Rose, soulnotical(forgot how to spell), and many others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2016)

@Ltown

Just expanding their footprint in the Market.  More On The Ground options.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 14, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Just expanding their footprint in the Market.  More On The Ground options.


@IDareT'sHair, ok so no more sales on their site? how is the naturality coming for you or did you relax?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2016)

@Ltown
Yep.  They are still having Sales.  I'll be 23 months on the 24th.  So far, so good.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 14, 2016)

Moisturized with Annabelle's Leave In, applied minoxidil to edges, then massaged them with JBCO. May use GHE method overnight.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 14, 2016)

SSI Moisture Mist
SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream
JBCO on scalp/edges


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 15, 2016)

JBCO on hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil (Little Red Corvette - From the Prince Collection)


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 15, 2016)

Re-twisted with QB CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Blackberry Brulee)


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 16, 2016)

SSI Green Tea Coconut Milk 
APB Green Powerhiuse Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2016)

Used: Honey Handmade's Pink Hibiscus DCer to finger detangle with
Used: Red Palm Oil Rinse
Used: Walnut Seed Oil w/my L-In
Will Use: Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Blackberry Brulee)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & Sarenzo's Styling Frosting


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 19, 2016)

Moisturized with Annabelle's Leave In, applied minoxidil to edges, then applied SSI Honey & Castor oil.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 19, 2016)

CTDG &
Bekura Java Bean and Honey Balm to smooth top of hair down


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2016)

Texture Me Natural Macadamia Butter (Caramel Milkshake)


----------



## trclemons (Aug 20, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L = *Jakeala Pineapple & LRC Shake 'n Go, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2016)

Rice Bran
Walnut Seed
Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 20, 2016)

Used my garlic infused olive on my scalp. Mixed it with some essential oils to mask the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil (Purple Rain - From the Prince Collection)


----------



## Ltown (Aug 21, 2016)

Camille Rose  Curlaide/Hairveda vatika oil


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 23, 2016)

Light scalp massage: EVCO and rosemary infused olive oil mix


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 23, 2016)

Castor oil massage all over scalp, then GHE method overnight.

Morning: Hot oil treatment with Vatika.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2016)

Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 23, 2016)

Used Sarenzo's Creamy Oil on my hair line and nape


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 23, 2016)

APB leave in spray - Birthday Cake
Bekura Honey Latte 
APB Green Powerhouse oil - Sugar Cookie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2016)

Finger Detangled with: Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo
Rice Bran Oil - Over my DC'er
Walnut Oil - With my Leave-In
TGIN's Butter Cream to Twist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2016)

This a.m. QB's CTDG


----------



## Beany (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm struggling to finish that mhc sophia's grease. I gave away the other jar. Might use the rest in my kids' hair. DS2's hair usually likes products my hair doesn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2016)

@Beany 
You don't like this Ms. Beany?  I use to use this - before I started buying CRN's Ajani Balm, DB's Eucalyptus & Mint, Komaza Scalp and the now discontinued Purabody Mango & Tea.

I thought about revisiting this BF but your post gives me pause.  I noticed it's an 8oz Jar now.


----------



## Beany (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't like it at all. It does nothing for my hair. It doesn't smooth it, soften it, nothing. It doesn't absorb well either. Mhc doesn't have great scents so it doesn't even smell good (it doesn't stink, just kinda...plain). It gives some shine because of the sunflower oil. She knocked it out of the park with type 4 cream, but this grease is just meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2016)

@Beany

Thanks Ms. Beany.  Imma KIM on that one.  I did want to try Type3. 

I have x2 Jars of Type4 and maybe a jar or x2 of Buttery Soy.

Have you tried CRN's Ajani Hair Balm?


----------



## Beany (Aug 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> 
> Thanks Ms. Beany.  Imma KIM on that one.  I did want to try Type3.
> 
> ...



Ajani balm is on my BF list. I didn't like buttery soy. I ended up using it as a body butter. Type 4 is a staple, I have 3-4 jars of it and I'm getting 4 more on BF.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 26, 2016)

Moisturized with Annabelle's Leave In, applied minoxidil to edges, then applied SSI Honey & Castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2016)

Honey's Handmade - Tropical Carrot and Coconut Conditioning Lotion


----------



## trclemons (Aug 27, 2016)

LCOB'd with *L = *Ion Repair, *C = *Oyin Hair Dew, *O = *DIY mix, *B = *Hairitage Hydration Caramel Frappucino on scalp & Kyra's Shea Baby Powder on ends.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 27, 2016)

Used APB Hair Cream and a little creamy oil on my ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2016)

NetWurks21 & Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## Ltown (Aug 28, 2016)

jakeala chocolate hair butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2016)

Been using: QB's CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2016)

Today:
Honey's Handmade Knot in My FroJoe
Homemade Tingle Oil
Rice Bran Oil
Apricot Oil


----------



## Beany (Aug 31, 2016)

My emu oil expires in September so I'll be using that and qb brbc all of September.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2016)

Tonight:
QB CTDG


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 31, 2016)

Used SM Raw Shea and Cupuacu conditioner as my leave in/styler


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2016)

QB CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil Island Margarita


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 2, 2016)

Used APB's Hair Lotion in Blueberry Lemon Sugar


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2016)

Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
Apricot Oil
Texture Me Natural's Amla & Avocado Hair Cream


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 3, 2016)

Moisturized length with Annabelle's Leave In, applied minoxidil to edges, then massaged edges with SSI Honey & Castor oil. Going to GHE tonight.

@Beany What does emu oil smell like?


----------



## trclemons (Sep 3, 2016)

On Friday, I used 100 pumps of Oyin Hair Dew & Curly Kinks Satin Roots.  After it dried, I used Hydrathermal Natural Growth Oil on scalp & DIY oil on length.


----------



## Beany (Sep 4, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> Moisturized length with Annabelle's Leave In, applied minoxidil to edges, then massaged edges with SSI Honey & Castor oil. Going to GHE tonight.
> 
> @Beany What does emu oil smell like?




It doesn't really have a strong scent to me. I use it on my hair and body and definitely would not do that if it stank lol. I ordered it from koru naturals. I like it and will reorder once I get through some other oils.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 4, 2016)

Used SM Raw Shea and Cupuacu conditioner to twist my hair after cowashing last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Passionfruit & Limeade


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 4, 2016)

Used APB's Leave In Pudding for twists


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2016)

Moisturized length with Annabelle's Leave In, then sealed with SSI Honey & Castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2016)

Honey's Handmade - Knot in my Fro Joe & NetWurks21


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 5, 2016)

Used APBs Hair Cream to install my Marleys today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2016)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
How long are your Marley's in for this time?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How long are your Marley's in for this time?



I usually do 3 weeks at a time @IDareT'sHair but these will be out when October starts.


----------



## naturalpride (Sep 5, 2016)

Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2016)

JBCO massaged into my hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

@naturalpride
Hi - This is an 'active' challenge.  Are you joining us for the remainder of this year?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *NetWurks21 & Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee*



This again!


----------



## naturalpride (Sep 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalpride
> Hi - This is an 'active' challenge.  Are you joining us for the remainder of this year?



Yes I will be joining the challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2016)

naturalpride said:


> *Yes I will be joining the challenge!*



@naturalpride
Great!  

Really Happy to Have You!


----------



## naturalpride (Sep 6, 2016)

I used Shea butter, QB AOHC and QB Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2016)

Doing an "Oil Soak" under Plastic Cap a couple Hours with Homemade Tingle Oil.

Will also use - Apricot Seed Oil and probably Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2016)

Used: Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Passionfruit


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 8, 2016)

Moisturized length with Annabelle's Leave In, applied minoxidil to edges, then massaged edges with SSI Honey & Castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2016)

Used: Sarenzo Creamy Oil (Passionfruit)


----------



## trclemons (Sep 10, 2016)

L = LRC Shake 'n Go
C = KJ Natural's Raspberry Lemonade
O = DIY mix
B = Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp & Kyra Shea's Baby Powder & SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 10, 2016)

LOC with SSI Moisture Mist, my oil blend, and TGIN Green tea leave in


----------



## Beany (Sep 10, 2016)

Diy caramel treatment  (contains evoo and wgo)

Eta: Used sunflower oil with my DC (SM superfruit masque)

I'm thinking of doing a HOT with my amla/curry leaf oil. I gotta see how I feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil (Fizzy Melon)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 10, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with APB Hurry Up and Grow oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 11, 2016)

Going to make some new garlic infused olive oil today. I need to buy some citrus essential oils to mask the smell. I took a break from it because I started wearing my real hair for a little bit. Since I'm back to my wig braids I can apply it a lot easier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2016)

Sitting under a plastic cap with: Honey's Handmade Pink Sugar Hibiscus.  Which is basically a combo of Oils & Butters.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 11, 2016)

I just mixed up some MN, avocado oil, MSM, some gotu kola extract, onion oil, peppermint eo, lavender eo, black cumin oil, shake together and will oiling my scalp tonight for September's inversions. 

I really want to buy some Banyan Botanicals Brahmi (from sesame) oil when this is all done to use on my scalp instead of the avocado oil. Brahmi and bhringraj goes well with my pitta dosha - cools me right down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2016)

Using: Sarenzo Creamy Oil (Fizzy Melon)


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 13, 2016)

Moisturized length with Annabelle's Leave In, applied minoxidil to edges, then massaged edges with SSI Honey & Castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2016)

Sarenzo's  Creamy Oil


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2016)

HQS Greaseless Moisture and  ST Cupuacu and Carrot Butter to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Raspberry Candy)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2016)

Homemade Tingle Oil (to finger detangle)
Pure Macadamia Nut Oil (as an Oil Rinse)
Pure Rice Bran (with my L-I)
QB CTDG
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Beany (Sep 14, 2016)

Emu oil on scalp 
M&s with brbc and sunflower oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 14, 2016)

Y'all. I think I just have to stop with this garlic infused olive oil on my scalp.  No matter how much of my essential oils I put in the smell is just ugh. I can't take it anymore lol. 

So I'm just gonna start using my nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner while I research other ways to use garlic for shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> *Y'all. I think I just have to stop with this garlic infused olive oil on my scalp.  No matter how much of my essential oils I put in the smell is just ugh. I can't take it anymore lol. So I'm just gonna start using my nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner while I research other ways to use garlic for shedding.*



@NaturallyBri87
My 'stinky' stuff I use as a Pre-Poo or Hot Oil Treatment on wash day.  I save the Stank for at home use LOL.

You could try using it this way as a nice scalp massage before you proceed with your wash.

You could 'steep' some fresh garlic in water like you were making a "Tea" and do a Garlic Rinse and put your DC'er on top.  Like I do with my Ginger (and Tea) Rinses.  I rinse my hair with the Ginger or Tea and put the DC'er on top and Steam.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyBri87
> My 'stinky' stuff I use as a Pre-Poo or Hot Oil Treatment on wash day.  I save the Stank for at home use LOL.
> 
> You could try using it this way as a nice scalp massage before you proceed with your wash.
> ...




Thank you! I'm going to try the garlic rinse idea! and I'm going to try the hot oil treatment idea too


----------



## Ltown (Sep 17, 2016)

using camille rose curlaide nd hv vatika these days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2016)

Finger Detangling: Lee Stafford Growth Treatment
Will use: Apricot Oil
Leave-In: Texture Me Natural's Amla & Avocado Leave-In


----------



## trclemons (Sep 17, 2016)

*LCOB'd* with LRC Shake 'n Go, KJ Natural's Raspberry Lemonade Slip, DIY oil on length & Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 18, 2016)

Overnight prepoo with Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## Beany (Sep 20, 2016)

Finished up that emu oil (was using it on my body too). This is a definite repurchase. I like that it gets semi solid (not hard like coconut oil). When I apply it to my scalp it doesn't drip everywhere. I have 2 scalp oil mixes open right now, but when I'm done with those I'm getting more emu oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2016)

@Beany
That Emu Oil mixture sounds mighty nice Ms. Beany!

Every time I've had Emu - I've blown straight through it.  I may add it to my list for 2017.


----------



## Beany (Sep 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> That Emu Oil mixture sounds mighty nice Ms. Beany!
> 
> Every time I've had Emu - I've blown straight through it.  I may add it to my list for 2017.



Yes, get some more!
I have kj naturals tingle oil open and a banyan botanicals oil open right now AS SOON AS those are done I'm going right back emu oil. It's light, absorbs well, no scent, and my scalp feels nice. It has made staple status.


----------



## Beany (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm realizing I dont mind spending money on qb products. This brbc is treating my hair right and I don't have to use much. This 16 oz might get me through fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2016)

Used: Pure Ghee (unclarified butter) to finger detangle with.  Decided to use Ghee throughout the Fall/Winter for finger detangling.

Will do an Oil Rinse with EVOO. 

Will use Texture Me Natural's Amla & Avocado Hair Cream on damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2016)

Beany said:


> *I'm realizing I dont mind spending money on qb products. This brbc is treating my hair right and I don't have to use much. This 16 oz might get me through fall.*



@Beany

You must be all up in my Head Ms. Beany!  I thought the exact same thing.  And I've been killing CTDG. 

I haven't pulled out BRBC or AOHC yet.  Or my abcdefg Butter.

I think I may reup on CTDG during BF.  I have enough of the other ones to get me through Fall/Winter.


----------



## Beany (Sep 22, 2016)

Prepoo with amla/ curry leaf mixture (forgot about this oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2016)

Using - Hairveda's Whipped Clouds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2016)

Today: Homemade Tingle Oil, Pure Rice Bran, QB CTDG and TMN Banana Styler


----------



## trclemons (Sep 24, 2016)

*L =* LRC Shake 'n Go
*C =* KJ Natural's Raspberry Lemonade
*O =* DIY on length
*B =* Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp and SSI Kiwi Kiss on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2016)

Jakeala's Silky Oil (Mango Pineapple)


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 25, 2016)

Used grapeseed oil to keep my leave out from getting frizzy


----------



## Beany (Sep 25, 2016)

Last night I plaited my hair using Sarenzo creamy oil (apple honey).


----------



## Ltown (Sep 25, 2016)

Used Jakeala choco butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2016)

Hairveda CoCasta Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 25, 2016)

Greased my hair line with Soultanicals Total Recoil Babassu Bling Butter


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 25, 2016)

Moisturize with  nuetrogena silk touch creme and sealed with mane choice butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Greased my hair line with Soultanicals Total Recoil Babassu Bling Butter*



@NaturallyATLPCH
How is this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2016)

Jakeala's Silky Oil (Mango Pineapple)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 26, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How is this?


It's just meh. It's not bad, but it doesn't wow me either. It smells great though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2016)

Beany said:


> *Last night I plaited my hair using Sarenzo creamy oil (apple honey).*



@Beany
What do you think of this scent Ms. Beany? 

I just sent mine off to another Poster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2016)

Used: Hairveda's CoCasta Oil & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Lemon Sugar Bundt Cake)


----------



## Beany (Sep 28, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> What do you think of this scent Ms. Beany?
> 
> I just sent mine off to another Poster.



I LOVE it @IDareT'sHair . A few years ago B&BW had a similar scent (they discontinued it) and I loved that hand cream. I want that sweet potato scent next. I'm trying to wait for a sale, but I need that for October and November.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2016)

Beany said:


> *I LOVE it.* A few years ago B&BW had a similar scent (they discontinued it) and I loved that hand cream. *I want that sweet potato scent next. *I'm trying to wait for a sale, but I need that for October and November.



@Beany 
 Oh.

I wanted the Sweet Potato too.  Another Poster said the Pumpkin Cupcake is delicious.  I got x3 of those with a Gift Certificate I had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Lemon Sugar Bundt Cake).  So far....no "itchy" scalp.  Lemon, Orange, Grapefruit often irritates my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2016)

EVOO to do an Oil Rinse.  Will use Jakeala's Silky Oil (Mango & Pineapple) and probably Hairveda Whipped Clouds?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2016)

Hairveda's Whipped Clouds & Hairveda's CoCasta Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 29, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Y'all. I think I just have to stop with this garlic infused olive oil on my scalp.  No matter how much of my essential oils I put in the smell is just ugh. I can't take it anymore lol.
> 
> So I'm just gonna start using my nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner while I research other ways to use garlic for shedding.



Has your garlic infused olive oil been doing anything beneficial?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 29, 2016)

CodeRed said:


> Has your garlic infused olive oil been doing anything beneficial?



Yeah. I definitely have noticed a decrease in my shedding. it just smelled too bad for daily use...no matter how much i diluted it with essential oils. the garlic smells lingered


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2016)

Hairveda Whipped Clouds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2016)

Used Sweet Almond Oil
Will probably use QB's CTDGG or maybe HV's Whipped Clouds


----------



## trclemons (Oct 1, 2016)

*LCOB'd* with Cream of Nature Strength and Shine, Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobob Milk, Sarenzo's Vanilla Creamy Oil on length & NJOY on scalp & Kyra's Shea Buttercream on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used Sweet Almond Oil
> Will probably use QB's CTDGG or maybe HV's Whipped Clouds*



Also used: Jakeala's Silky Hair Oil (Mango-Pineapple)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2016)

Used a few swipes of: Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

MHC Type4 Hair Cream


----------



## Beany (Oct 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MHC Type4 Hair Cream



I LOVE this. I'll be pulling it out soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

Beany said:


> *I LOVE this. I'll be pulling it out soon.*



@Beany 
I think it might be a little too heavy for me Ms. Beany.  I think I might like Buttery Soy better? 

In all fairness, I think I was a little too heavy handed with it. I found it heavy & greasy. 

I was told to use very little.


----------



## Beany (Oct 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> I think it might be a little too heavy for me Ms. Beany.  I think I might like Buttery Soy better?
> 
> In all fairness, I think I was a little too heavy handed with it. I found it heavy & greasy.
> ...




I'm very heavy handed myself, but you don't need much type 4. It will last forever!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

Beany said:


> I'm very heavy handed myself, *but you don't need much type 4. It will last forever!*



@Beany
Yeah....I see  I 'clearly' used way too much.

I think I prefer the Buttery Soy for my hair.


----------



## Beany (Oct 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Yeah....I see  I 'clearly' used way too much.
> 
> I think I prefer the Buttery Soy for my hair.



I didn't care for buttery soy. I ended up using it on my body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

Beany said:


> *I didn't care for buttery soy. I ended up using it on my body.*



@Beany
Interesting.

We were just having this debate in U1B1.  The results were split and funny.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 2, 2016)

used jakeala chocolate butter and jbco today.


----------



## Beany (Oct 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Interesting.
> 
> We were just having this debate in U1B1.  The results were split and funny.




I know, I lurk over there 

Today I found a jojoba/hemp oil mix from natural oasis and I'm looking forward to doing a HOT with this.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a few swipes of: Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt.


@IDareT'sHair 

Just added this to my curlmart wish list


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *Just added this to my curlmart wish list*


@Aggie
Very Nice!  I cannot wait to get a back up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 2, 2016)

Used Siamese Twists Essential 2 Hair Cream and Sarenzo Creamy Oil on my ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Used Siamese Twists Essential 2 Hair Cream and Sarenzo Creamy Oil on my ends*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
Nice!

What "Scent" Creamy Oil are you using?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Nice!
> 
> What "Scent" Creamy Oil are you using?


Blue Summer. It's a discontinued scent .
I have an 8 ounce in my arsenal. I really need to use a butter though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Blue Summer.* It's a discontinued scent .
> I have an 8 ounce in my arsenal. I really need to use a butter though.



@NaturallyATLPCH 
I have a scent Island Margarita OMGeeeee  And I only have x1.  So I'm trying to use it sparingly.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I have a scent Island Margarita OMGeeeee  And I only have x1.  So I'm trying to use it sparingly.


I bet that smells delicious!
I loves my fruity scents year round lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I bet that smells delicious!
> I loves my fruity scents year round lol...*



@NaturallyATLPCH
It is quite delicious Hmmmm


----------



## sarumoki (Oct 3, 2016)

Making an oil infusion to add to my DC - hazelnut oil with rosemary, slippery elm, horsetail, fenugreek, nettle, and hibiscus.

Also been using grapeseed oil on my ends. They're not as dry and crunchy anymore but there's definitely a trim in my future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2016)

@sarumoki
Your Oil Infusion definitely sounds delicious.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Lemon Sugar Bundt Cake)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 5, 2016)

Infused some Winter Herbal oil for scalp, hair and body with 
- Rosemary herbs
- lavender flowers
- rose petals flowers
- basil leaves
- parsley
- apricot kernel oil, grapeseed oil, sweet almond oil, vitamin E oil
- bergamot, geranium, lemongrass, peppermint, eucalyptus essential oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2016)

@lovelycurls 
Sounds Delicious...........


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lovelycurls
> Sounds Delicious...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2016)

This a.m. Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (in Homemade Punch)

This p.m. Texture Me Naturals - More Moisture Cream


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Oct 8, 2016)

did a hot oil treatment mainly with olive oil and a bunch of other random oils that i threw in there


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

Finger Detangle with: Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo
Use Olive Oil for Oil Rinse
Rice Bran with my Leave-In

After Hair Dries - Hairveda Whipped Clouds


----------



## trclemons (Oct 8, 2016)

SM Yucca & Baobab Growth Milk and NJoy oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

Ended up using: Sarenzo's Body Frosting in: Pumpkin Pecan Waffle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Pumpkin Cupcake


----------



## Ltown (Oct 9, 2016)

used jbco and oyin burnt pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil (Homemade Punch)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2016)

A couple swipes of Komaza's Moku Butter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 10, 2016)

Used Siamese Twists Essential 2 Leave In Hair Cream


----------



## Beany (Oct 11, 2016)

It was 42 degrees last night. It'll be in the 20's and teens before I know it (let's not talk about wind chill). These nice humidity levels will be over soon and it'll be time for heavy butters and oils. I saw Bekura's apple sorghum syrup in my stash today and I remember that being such a good sealant in the winter. I shouldn't buy any more, but I probably will


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

Beany said:


> It was 42 degrees last night. It'll be in the 20's and teens before I know it (let's not talk about wind chill). These nice humidity levels will be over soon and it'll be time for heavy butters and oils. *I saw Bekura's apple sorghum syrup in my stash today and I remember that being such a good sealant in the winter. I shouldn't buy any more, but I probably will *


@Beany 
Never could figure out how to use this one Ms. Beany?  

The price went from $12-14 to something crazy. 

Don't think I'll ever repurchase this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

Komaza's Moku Butter


----------



## Beany (Oct 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Never could figure out how to use this one Ms. Beany?
> 
> The price went from $12-14 to something crazy.
> ...




I'm gonna have to look at the price. I haven't bought YAM in awhile due to that price hike. I have $30-something in reward points and I'm holding out for when I'm completely out of YAM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

Beany said:


> I'm gonna have to look at the price. I haven't bought YAM in awhile due to that price hike. *I have $30-something in reward points and I'm holding out for when I'm completely out of YAM.*



@Beany 
Lawd...That is Great!

I have like 5 bucks


----------



## Beany (Oct 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Lawd...That is Great!
> 
> I have like 5 bucks




I used to buy YAM alot


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

Hairveda's Whipped Clouds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2016)

This a.m.
Texture Me Naturals More Moisture Creme


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2016)

Have been using CRN Curlaide Moisture Butter and NG SP and H&H leave-ins on my hair for moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2016)

Mixed AVJ & Olive Oil to Detangle with.

Will use various Oils today during wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil in Homemade Punch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2016)

This evening: Komaza's Moku Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2016)

A few drops of Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## imaginary (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi there looking to join yall over here. Randomly made a sulphur mix (with sweet almond, olive, lavender and rosemary oils) that I'm planning to use through the rest of this year. I also plan to make more oil mixes in the future, but I'm not sure what yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2016)

imaginary said:


> *Hi there looking to join yall over here. Randomly made a sulphur mix that I'm planning to use through the rest of this year. I also plan to make more oil mixes in the future, but I'm not sure what yet.*



@imaginary
 
Glad to have you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2016)

Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 14, 2016)

Spritz SM yucca baobab hair mist
Moisturized NG soft and silky 
Sealed and oiled scalp with homemade herbal infused oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2016)

Used:
EV OO
Rice Bran
Hairveda's CoCasta
Texture Me Natural's Amla & Avocado


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 15, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy oil - Almaretto Cookie


----------



## trclemons (Oct 15, 2016)

LCOB'd with CON Strength & Shine, SM Yucca & Baobab, NJoy on scalp, Sarenzo Creamy Vanilla & Kyra Shea's Buttercream on ends.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 15, 2016)

applied sulphur mix on scalp after wetting it with my provitamin leave-in (so I don't apply too much oil).


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 15, 2016)

Hot oil treatment using Vatika.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2016)

Hydrathermal Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## imaginary (Oct 16, 2016)

Sulphur mix on my scalp and a new shea butter mix (almond and cherry oil) on my ends. On top of my LI.


----------



## Beany (Oct 16, 2016)

I have 6 or 7 creamy oils coming and I want to order more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2016)

@Beany
12 here.  Yet I want 12 more......


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 16, 2016)

Applied SSI Seyani very liberally to damp hair, then sealed that liberally with SSI Honey + Castor. I'm wearing a wig this week and want to make sure my real hair is quenched.

Oh, and I massaged my edges with the H+C.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 16, 2016)

Used Siamese Twists Essential Hair Cream II Leave In cream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh, and I used APB's Hurry Up and Grow oil along with my DC


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 16, 2016)

APB leave in spray -bday cake
APB green powerhouse oil - sugar cookie


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 16, 2016)

QB Burdock Root Cream and MHC Buttery Soy on length. Jakeala Coffee Butter Balm on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Oh, and I used APB's Hurry Up and Grow oil along with my DC*



@NaturallyATLPCH
I thought you said you were "too lazy" to DC yesterday?  Glad you got on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2016)

Hydratherma Growth Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hydratherma Growth Lotion*



*On Repeat*


----------



## Beany (Oct 18, 2016)

Kj naturals tingle oil on scalp (almost finished with this)
M&S with qb brbc and bekura apple syrup (a lovely lady of the forum sent this to me as a gift )


----------



## imaginary (Oct 18, 2016)

Castor oil yesterday and then sulphur oil today (without leave-in).


----------



## Ltown (Oct 18, 2016)

using Naturelle castor/coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2016)

Beany said:


> Kj naturals tingle oil on scalp (almost finished with this)
> M&S with qb brbc *and bekura apple syrup (a lovely lady of the forum sent this to me as a gift *)


@Beany 
Very Nice!


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 19, 2016)

Moisturized with QB CCTDG sealed with MHC Type 4 Creme, will repeat in about 3 to 4 days


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2016)

Pure Ghee
EVOO
Rice Bran Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 19, 2016)

Used Oyin Hair Dew to refresh my puff


----------



## imaginary (Oct 20, 2016)

sulphur oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2016)

@Beany
I'm glad you sent Mamma-Beany some Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2016)

Using: Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## Beany (Oct 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> I'm glad you sent Mamma-Beany some Creamy Oil




Thanks I'm glad she likes it. I'm sending a HUGE package down there with products (some I never tried smh). Also ordering more creamy oils for my mama n'em.


I hope she has some good Christmas /winter scents in that creamy oil soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2016)

@Beany
Mama a PJ nah.  Ain't no turnin' back.


----------



## Beany (Oct 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Mama a PJ nah.  Ain't no turnin' back.



She's slowly becoming one lol. I know she's gonna make a list of stuff for BF after she gets this package (my sister and cousins too).


----------



## imaginary (Oct 21, 2016)

Used my diy sunflower horsetail oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion & TMN More Moisture


----------



## imaginary (Oct 21, 2016)

Used my shea butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2016)

Pure Ghee & Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo


----------



## trclemons (Oct 22, 2016)

*LCOJB* with CON Strength & Shine, BBB Sweet Milk, NJoy on scalp, KJ Natural's Jamaican Jelly & Kyra Shea's Buttercream on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *LCOJB* with CON Strength & Shine, BBB Sweet Milk, NJoy on scalp, KJ Natural's Jamaican Jelly & Kyra Shea's Buttercream on ends.


@trclemons
Ooooo!  You came up with a new one J = Jelly! 

Sounds interesting!


----------



## Beany (Oct 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trclemons
> Ooooo!  You came up with a new one J = Jelly!
> 
> Sounds interesting!




That jelly is nice too. I use in DS2's hair. It didn't agree with my low porosity hair, but it works well for his hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2016)

@Beany

Ms. Beany did you buy/try Sarenzo's Jelly?


----------



## Beany (Oct 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> 
> Ms. Beany did you buy/try Sarenzo's Jelly?




I didn't. I recently bought the pudding and frosting.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2016)

This morning I used pre-heated Pumpkin Seed Oil butter mixed with AVJ on my hair to prepoo with. It still works wonders to soften my hair for detangling just before a shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2016)

Today:
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion
QB Coco Tree Detangling Ghee
Pure Ghee
Pure Rice Bran Oil
EVOO


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2016)

Prepoo:
APB Prepoo Treatment on length
APB Ginger Root Growth Oil on roots

DC: APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil mixed with DC

Leave In: Siamese Twists Olive and Bhringraj Cream


----------



## Beany (Oct 23, 2016)

Prepoo/detangle with amla/curry leaf oil mix

Tomorrow I'll add sunflower oil to my DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2016)

Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2016)

Used: Texture Me Natural's "More Moisture Crème" tonight.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 24, 2016)

DIY sulphur oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Donna Marie Super Buttercream*



Repeat!


----------



## Beany (Oct 25, 2016)

Creamy oil (sweet potato). Laaaaaaawwwwwwwwdddddddd this smells like SOME MO'!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2016)

Beany said:


> *Creamy oil (sweet potato). Laaaaaaawwwwwwwwdddddddd this smells like SOME MO'!*



@Beany
I think I got one!  YAY!  That's how that Candy Corn smells too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2016)

Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 25, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Moisturized with QB CCTDG sealed with MHC Type 4 Creme, will repeat in about 3 to 4 days


Same today plus Komaza bountiful hair Creme on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Candy Corn) & a couple swipes of Donna Marie Super Buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2016)

Aggies Blend = AVJ & EVOO
Texture Me Naturals Amla & Avocado Leave-In & Rice Bran Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 26, 2016)

APB Refresher Spray
ST Marula Muru Moisture Guru

I didn't need to remoisturize and redo my bun, I just wanted to lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2016)

Texture Me Naturals Banana Styler


----------



## imaginary (Oct 27, 2016)

jojoba lavender olive oil


----------



## imaginary (Oct 28, 2016)

sulphur oil


----------



## Beany (Oct 28, 2016)

Bekura apple syrup. I hate that I love this so much. Shine, softness, and it smells like apples. 

I'll probably finish kj naturals tingle oil tonight when I oil my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2016)

Komaza's Moku Butter.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2016)

I gave away 3 butters today - Cupuacu, Tucuma and Hempseed Butters. I have more so I'm good.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 29, 2016)

*LCOB *with CON Strength and Shine, QB Cocoa Tree, NJoy on scalp, Keirenae Honey Dipped on length and Kyra Shea Buttercream on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2016)

EVOO
Rice Bran Oil
Naturally Smitten's Tangle Free Pudding


----------



## victory777 (Oct 29, 2016)

HOT with a mix of Rosemary and coffee infused oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2016)

@victory777 
This is an "Active Challenge" you are welcome to join us for the rest of the year.

Are you interested in joining us?


----------



## victory777 (Oct 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @victory777
> This is an "Active Challenge" you are welcome to join us for the rest of the year.
> 
> Are you interested in joining us?


Yes mam. ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2016)

@victory777 
Welcome Aboard - glad to have you.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 29, 2016)

Will be using the following oils, creams, and butters:
Babasu oil
Rosemary infused into grapeseed oil
QB-CTDG and BRC
Coffee infused oil


----------



## victory777 (Oct 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @victory777
> Welcome Aboard - glad to have you.


Thank You !!!


----------



## Beany (Oct 29, 2016)

Finally finished kj naturals tingle oil. not a repurchase.

Next, I'll finish up this banyan botanicals healthy hair oil. I probably won't repurchase. I like my other mahabhringraj oil much better. I wanted to try curly proverbz growth oil, but this banyan oil is open so I might as well finish it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2016)

Beany said:


> Finally finished kj naturals tingle oil. not a repurchase.
> 
> *Next, I'll finish up this banyan botanicals healthy hair oil. I probably won't repurchase. I like my other mahabhringraj oil much better. I wanted to try curly proverbz growth oil, but this banyan oil is open so I might as well finish it*.


@Beany 
Please do a review of this Oil for @NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks Ms. Beany!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Please do a review of this Oil for @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Thanks Ms. Beany!


Yes, please @Beany because I have it in my cart but haven't purchased yet.


----------



## Beany (Oct 29, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, please @Beany because I have it in my cart but haven't purchased yet.



It's definitely not a bad oil. The scent is kinda earthy, but not overwhelming and it doesn't linger. I just smelled the bottle again and it's not offensive like some ayurvedic oils can be. I didn't use it consistent enough before to notice any extra growth. I don't remember how well it absorbed, but I will update when I start using again. It doesn't soften my hair which is why I'm not repurchasing.

My other mahabhringraj oil made my hair soften and significantly decreased my shedding AND I could really smell all the herbs in it. it made my scalp feel cool which was a treat in the summer. I'm mobile, but I'm gonna try to link the oil I prefer over banyan's.


Eta: ://www.amazon.com/Mahabhringaraj-Ayurvedic-Medicine-Fallig-Dandruff/dp/B0035CFY24

That oil^ is a definite repurchase.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 29, 2016)

Beany said:


> It's definitely not a bad oil. The scent is kinda earthy, but not overwhelming and it doesn't linger. I just smelled the bottle again and it's not offensive like some ayurvedic oils can be. I didn't use it consistent enough before to notice any extra growth. I don't remember how well it absorbed, but I will update when I start using again. It doesn't soften my hair which is why I'm not repurchasing.
> 
> My other mahabhringraj oil made my hair soften and significantly decreased my shedding AND I could really smell all the herbs in it. it made my scalp feel cool which was a treat in the summer. I'm mobile, but I'm gonna try to link the oil I prefer over banyan's.


Thank you for this review. I'll see if I can pull it up on Google.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2016)

@Beany @NaturallyATLPCH

I kinda figured you weren't overly impressed with it, when you said you like mahabhringraj better and you were about to reach for something else until you remembered it was already open and you wanted to use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2016)

@Beany
Speaking of Oils = I got some Cream & Coco Tinctures (on a swap) can't wait to try them.

I also got a couple Sarenzo Oils (same swap) can't wait to try those too.

Hope I love them both!


----------



## Beany (Oct 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I kinda figured you weren't overly impressed with it, when you said you like mahabhringraj better and you were about to reach for something else until you remembered it was already open and you wanted to use it up.




I was so pressed to buy it too smh. I'm sticking with the other oil. I like how it made my hair feel and I think it helped with my PPS after DS2. Ms. T, I have too many oils. I'm looking forward to using this sapote oil soon.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 29, 2016)

Beany said:


> I was so pressed to buy it too smh. I'm sticking with the other oil. I like how it made my hair feel and I think it helped with my PPS after DS2. Ms. T, I have too many oils. I'm looking forward to using this sapote oil soon.


I found it on Amazon. I've got some things to use up also.
In fact, I could slap some of these ayurvedic powders I have (including Bhringraj) in an existing oil and call it a day lol...
But it's in my cart and on my list of things to try.


----------



## Beany (Oct 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Speaking of Oils = I got some Cream & Coco Tinctures (on a swap) can't wait to try them.
> 
> I also got a couple Sarenzo Oils (same swap) can't wait to try those too.
> ...




Yes maam! those are some good swaps! I see yall talking bout those cream and coco sugar things and I WANT to try, but I'm trying to work through this stash. Finding these random products that I forgot about hmph. I found a family size jar (FULL) of njoi herbal hair grease. I love that grease, but now I'm wondering how/when it's going in rotation.


----------



## Beany (Oct 29, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I found it on Amazon. I've got some things to use up also.
> In fact, I could slap some of these ayurvedic powders I have (including Bhringraj) in an existing oil and call it a day lol...
> But it's in my cart and on my list of things to try.




Me too smh. all these powders and herbs looking at me and I'm steady buying premade. Try it out, like I said it isnt bad I just prefer the other one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2016)

Beany said:


> I was so pressed to buy it too smh. I'm sticking with the other oil. I like how it made my hair feel and I think it helped with my PPS after DS2. *Ms. T, I have too many oils.* *I'm looking forward to using this sapote oil soon.*


@Beany
Well Good!  You are prepared for the 2017 Challenge.

Sapote is great!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 29, 2016)

I usually just post when I use a butta or a cream, but I forget about the oils part lol...

I used Siamese Twists Ayurvedic Oil to prepoo with today.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 29, 2016)

sulphur oil and plain castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2016)

Komaza Moku Butter

@NaturallyATLPCH  okay .....what the Debil is a Moku?.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 30, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Komaza Moku Butter
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH  okay .....what the Debil is a Moku?.....


Chile, you know I'll Google it .

I used Siamese Twists Essential Leave In Cream II to set my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I used Siamese Twists Essential Leave In Cream II *to set my twists.


@NaturallyATLPCH 
NICE!


----------



## victory777 (Oct 30, 2016)

Sarenzo's creamy oil mixed with QB-CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2016)

Cream & Coco's Tincture


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 30, 2016)

Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on ends and hair line


----------



## imaginary (Oct 30, 2016)

Diy horsetail sunflower oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## victory777 (Oct 31, 2016)

QB-CTDG to ends


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 31, 2016)

APB leave in Spray (birthday cake)
Sarenzo Body Frosting (va vanilla)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

I think I'm using MHC Type4?

I put a little in an un-labeled jar, so I'm not sure, but I think it is Type4.


----------



## victory777 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sarenzos Coconut pumpkin pie creamy oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2016)

Komaza Moku Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 1, 2016)

Scalp massage with sea buckthorn and Taramu oils


----------



## imaginary (Nov 1, 2016)

diy horsetail infused sunflower oil and castor oil


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 1, 2016)

Bekura honey latte
Sarenzo Body Frosting


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2016)

Last night I used Bask & Bloom Nourishing Amazon hair & Body Butter over Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea hair Milk. Hair still feels wonderful today so I think I'll skip today.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 1, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Scalp massage with sea buckthorn and Taramu oils


 Same thing this evening on my edges then steamed it in with a warm towel.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 2, 2016)

scalp massage around edges with sea buckthorn and Taramu oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2016)

Today Used:
EVOO
Rice Bran Oil
Qhemet Biologics - Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 2, 2016)

Used KJ Naturals Curl Cream to twist


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2016)

Tonight I used Bask & Bloom Nourishing Amazon Hair Butter to seal in APB Daily Refresher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2016)

QB CTDG


----------



## victory777 (Nov 3, 2016)

Qb-CTDG mixed with Shea moisture low po moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2016)

Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2016)

Bel Nouvo Hair Milk with Bask & Bloom Nourishing Amazon Butter.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 3, 2016)

Cherry shea butter mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 4, 2016)

PBN MuruMuru 
Sarenzo Body Frosting on hair


----------



## imaginary (Nov 4, 2016)

vatika coconut oil and jojoba lavender oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2016)

Naturelle Grow's Sweet Honey Nectar


----------



## trclemons (Nov 5, 2016)

*LCOB* with Keirenae, BBB Sweet Milk, KJ MNatural's Tingly on scalp & HQ Coconut Mango on braids, and Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 5, 2016)

tea tree and castor oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2016)

EVOO
Texture Me Natural's Amla & Avocado


----------



## victory777 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sarenzos creamy oil


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Last night I used Bask & Bloom Nourishing Amazon hair & Body Butter over Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea hair Milk. Hair still feels wonderful today so I think I'll skip today.



Just repeated this tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2016)

Texture Me Natural: Banana Pudding Styler


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 6, 2016)

Did some research on hair porosity and learned that I'm low porosity. I've probably been moisturizing my hair all wrong. So starting today I'm gonna be doing the LCO method. spritzing my hair with water mixed with aloe Vera juice. Then using my neutrogena silk touch creme. And then the oil will be almond oil. And I'll seal my ends with my mane choice butter.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 6, 2016)

diy horsetail sunflower oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 6, 2016)

Overnight hot oil treatment using Vatika.

Sealed freshly washed hair with SSI Seyani.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Used KJ Naturals Curl Cream to twist



Do you like, love or not a fan of this cream?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 6, 2016)

divachyk said:


> Do you like, love or not a fan of this cream?


I like the cream. LOVE the scent. It does what it's supposed to do and I definitely had great definition from my twists.

Now is it a must have? Um, probably not.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 6, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I like the cream. LOVE the scent. It does what it's supposed to do and I definitely had great definition from my twists.
> 
> Now is it a must have? Um, probably not.


Good to know, I will pass. TY.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 6, 2016)

Used today:
Siamese Twists Ayurvedic Oil to prepoo
APB Hair Lotion as my leave in
Siamese Twists Olive and Bhringaraj Cream to seal


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 6, 2016)

Sprayed my hair with water. Then used my nuetrogena silk touch creme and sealed with avocado oil. I said I was gonna use almond oil but changed my mind because I want to use to my avocado oil since it expires soon. We will see how this goes.


----------



## victory777 (Nov 7, 2016)

APB. Hair creme in buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream


----------



## trclemons (Nov 7, 2016)

divachyk said:


> Good to know, I will pass. TY.


I was curious about this cream too, so I asked for a free sample with my last order to test it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 8, 2016)

Komaza Beautiful Mane on scalp
Bobeam in a bottle on ends sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Cream


----------



## imaginary (Nov 8, 2016)

I just found my bottle of megatek from years ago with a little bit left. Going to use it everyday until it finishes.

Megatek and diy horsetail sunflower oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Donna Marie Super Buttercream*



Again!


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 8, 2016)

Steamed edges/temples with argon and sea buckthorn oils


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 8, 2016)

Qhemet CTDG sealed with Sarenzo Body Frosting (Va Vanilla)


----------



## victory777 (Nov 9, 2016)

Sarenzo's's creamy oil-Coconut pumpkin pie


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2016)

Sealed with Annabelle's Hair Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2016)

EVOO
BBD Stretch


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 9, 2016)

Steamed and massaged edges/temples with argon and sea buckthorn oils


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 10, 2016)

Remoisturized with Soultanicals Marula Muru Moisture Guru


----------



## victory777 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sealed with Sarenzo's creamy oil-Candy corn


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 10, 2016)

Did the lco method using water, ntm silk touch and avocado oil. Avocado might be to thick for my liking so I might start using grape seed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2016)

Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee (Qhemet Biologics)


----------



## imaginary (Nov 10, 2016)

Megatek and cherry shea mix


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 10, 2016)

MHC Type 3 cream
Naturalista Juicy leave in (this is actually a butter)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> MHC Type 3 cream
> Naturalista Juicy leave in (this is actually a butter)


@gorgeoushair
Where you come from?....

Are you part of this challenge?  Or are you joining?


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 10, 2016)

Qhemet CTDG 
Soultanicals Knot Sauce


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @gorgeoushair
> Where you come from?....
> 
> Are you part of this challenge?  Or are you joining?



I've posted in here before or at least I thought so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> *I've posted in here before or at least I thought so*.


@gorgeoushair
Oh Okay.

You don't post very much in here?

Nevertheless, we are happy & excited to have you. 

Now that it's getting colder, hopefully, we'll see more of you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2016)

Qhemet Biologics CTDG


----------



## victory777 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sarenzo's creamy oil


----------



## trclemons (Nov 11, 2016)

*LCOB* = Kereinae, Quemet Biologics Cocoa Tree, KJ Naturals Tingly Oil on scalp & Keravada Pumpkin Pie on length, and Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.


----------



## Beany (Nov 11, 2016)

Creamy oil (sweet potato and brown sugar) on length 
Banyan botanicals healthy hair oil on scalp


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @gorgeoushair
> Oh Okay.
> 
> You don't post very much in here?
> ...



Awww thanks!  I always forget to post what I use.  Lol


----------



## imaginary (Nov 11, 2016)

imaginary said:


> Megatek and cherry shea mix



Did this again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Awww thanks!  I always forget to post what I use.  Lol*


@gorgeoushair 
Sis, this thread will really help keep you on track this winter.  So, please don't be a stranger.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok I won't @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Ok I won't*


@gorgeoushair 
Excellent!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 12, 2016)

Used my ntm silk touch and sealed with avocado oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2016)

Sweet Almond Oil
BBD Stretch Creme


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 12, 2016)

Used Siamese Twists Cupuacu Carrot Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sweet Almond Oil
> *BBD Stretch Creme*


Used QB CTDG instead


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 12, 2016)

Prepooed with Siamese Twists Ayurvedic Oil
I also used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on the ends of my twists after putting in my leave in.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 12, 2016)

Sealed with Marie Dean oil and Annabelle's Butter


----------



## imaginary (Nov 12, 2016)

Megatek and diy horsetail sunflower oil (on my scalp), along with castor oil (on my ends).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## victory777 (Nov 13, 2016)

Soultanicals It's Knot butta


----------



## Ltown (Nov 13, 2016)

using hv vatika oil latey especially before it gets too cold to use.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 13, 2016)

Sealed length with SSI Seyani and added Nature's Blessing pomade on ends. SSI Castor & Honey massaged into edges.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 13, 2016)

Sealed with Marie Dean Oil and Annabelle's Butta


----------



## imaginary (Nov 13, 2016)

megatek only


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2016)

Couple swipes of: Komaza's Moku Butter


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 13, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> MHC Type 3 cream
> Naturalista Juicy leave in (this is actually a butter)



Used these again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Naturalista Juicy leave in (this is actually a butter)*


@gorgeoushair 
One of my Winter HG's 

Will be picking up a back/up BF.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @gorgeoushair
> One of my Winter HG's
> 
> Will be picking up a back/up BF.



This smells so good!  It's a sample I received in a Curlkit in the past.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 13, 2016)

Yesterday: Bobeam in a bottle sealed with Bekura Seven Fold
Today: Massaged/steamed edges and temples with argon and sea buckthorn oil


----------



## victory777 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sarenzos creamy oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2016)

BeeMine Luscious Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 14, 2016)

Sealed length with SSI Seyani and added Nature's Blessing pomade on ends and edges.


----------



## Beany (Nov 15, 2016)

Bekura apple syrup. It was 37 degrees the other night and this is a great heavy sealer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2016)

Bel Nouvo's Vanilla Buttercream


----------



## victory777 (Nov 15, 2016)

Sarenzo's creamy oil


----------



## imaginary (Nov 15, 2016)

Yesterday: Megatek only 

Today: Megatek and hempseed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2016)

Cream & Coco Tincture


----------



## imaginary (Nov 16, 2016)

megatek and cherry shea mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2016)

Used Tukka Naturals Detangling Lotion La' Koko Au Lait or something like that!


----------



## imaginary (Nov 17, 2016)

Jojoba lavender olive oil.


----------



## victory777 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sarenzo's creamy oil


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 17, 2016)

Jakeaka nappy cream and Hairveda vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion and a tiny swipe of HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 17, 2016)

Massaged/steamed edges and temples with argon and sea buckthorn oil


----------



## victory777 (Nov 18, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Sarenzo's creamy oil


Repeat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## trclemons (Nov 18, 2016)

*LCOB'd* with Naturelle Grow Ginger Peach, Quemet Biologics Cocoa Tree & Burdock Root, Keravada Pumpkin Pie on length & KJ Natural's Tingly on scalp and Alikay Shea Yogurt on ends.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 19, 2016)

Try using up some oils which can last for ever: mix hv vatika oil and jbco.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 19, 2016)

Yesterday: 
Massaged/steamed edges and temples with argon and sea buckthorn oil before retwisting with QB CCTDG and sealing with MHC Type 4 Hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2016)

Used: Soultanicals Knot Glide
Will also use: Rice Bran Oil

And more than likely QB CTDG and MHC Type 4


----------



## Beany (Nov 19, 2016)

M&s with Qb brbc and bekura apple syrup 
Banyan botanicals healthy hair oil on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2016)

Baggying with:  Texture Me Naturals Amla & Avocado Leave-In


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 20, 2016)

Using Coconut Oil to prepoo


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 20, 2016)

Applied SSI Seyani to length. Last night, pre-pooed with Vatika.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion/Komaza's Moku Scalp Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2016)

QB CCTDG on ends


----------



## imaginary (Nov 21, 2016)

Megatek then diy horsetail oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2016)

BelNouvo Van-illa Hair Creme


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2016)

Massaged edges with sea buckthorn and argon oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2016)

MyHoneyChild's Type4 Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2016)

Couple swipes of QB CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2016)

Tukka  Naturals Café Au La-it Detangling Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2016)

Pure Vitamin E Oil on top my DC'er to Steam with
QB CTDG to Detangle


----------



## imaginary (Nov 23, 2016)

Vatika coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2016)

A Couple Swipes of Marie Dean's Yogurt Hair Smoothie (in White Tea)


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 24, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Yesterday:
> Massaged/steamed edges and temples with argon and sea buckthorn oil before retwisting with QB CCTDG and sealing with MHC Type 4 Hair cream



This again yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2016)

MHC Type 4 Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2016)

Baggying a few hours with:
Bel Nouvo Vanilla Buttercream and Cream & Coco's Cranberry Cookie Tincture (Yummy)

Delicious smelling Combo


----------



## imaginary (Nov 25, 2016)

Yesterday: jojoba lavender olive oil and castor oil on ends
Today: Megatek on scalp


----------



## Beany (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm kinda glad I passed on mhc this year, I found 4 jars in fridge 

I should probably post this on the exchange board, but I'll start here. If anyone has an unused 16 oz qb brbc I'd be willing to swap my 16 oz unused qb ctdg. I prefer the brbc over the ctdg.

On topic: I'm almost finished my apple syrup and I'm VERY tempted to buy some more during this sale. I have at least 1 more bottle, maybe 2 in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2016)

Beany said:


> *On topic: I'm almost finished my apple syrup and I'm VERY tempted to buy some more during this sale. I have at least 1 more bottle, maybe 2 in the fridge.*


@Beany 
Do you have a lot of Bekura points Ms. Beany?


----------



## Beany (Nov 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Do you have a lot of Bekura points Ms. Beany?



Just over $35. I'm just trying to reduce this ridiculous stash. I'm really trying to stay in my stash in 2017 and haul next BF (I have enough products to last a few years)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2016)

Beany said:


> *I'm really trying to stay in my stash in 2017 and haul next BF (I have enough products to last a few years)*


@Beany 
If you ever figure out how to successfully do that, puhleeze lemme know.  I want to get there too.

I just posted something similar in U1B1.  I could probably go the next two-three BF's.


----------



## Beany (Nov 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> If you ever figure out how to successfully do that, puhleeze lemme know.  I want to get there too.
> 
> I just posted something similar in U1B1.  I could probably go the next two-three BF's.



It's terrible. I just gave away two BIG boxes of products too smh.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 25, 2016)

*LCOB'd* with Naturelle Grow Ginger Peach, QB Burdock Root, KJ Natural's Tingly on scalp & Keravada's Pumpkin Pie on length and Alikay's Shea Yogurt on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2016)

I 'might' do a Mac-a-damia Nut Rinse? 

I'll also use QB's CTDG and maybe a little CCs Naturals Milky Hair (I think that's what it's called?).


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 26, 2016)

Orin Hair Dew
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 26, 2016)

I always forget to post here. 
I used Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Black cedar Fig scent + SM Manuka Honey Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> *I always forget to post here.*
> I used Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Black cedar Fig scent + SM Manuka Honey Serum


@Bibliophile 
 Come Baaaaaaaaccccck!


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 26, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> Come Baaaaaaaaccccck!



@IDareT'sHair I need a A week of oiling would go by and _then_ I remember to post


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 27, 2016)

SSI cranberry cocktail
Hairveda Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> *I need a A week of oiling would go by and then I remember to post*


@Bibliophile
Yes Ma'am!
Happy to Oblige.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2016)

Today:
Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## imaginary (Nov 27, 2016)

Megatek and castor oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 27, 2016)

Annabelle's Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2016)

A small 'dab' of CCs Naturals Milky Hair


----------



## imaginary (Nov 27, 2016)

imaginary said:


> Megatek and castor oil.



Forgot that I did this and so applied my diy cassia oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 27, 2016)

APB Hair Lotion
Siamese Twists Essential II Leave In Cream on ends


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 27, 2016)

Oyin Handmade Frank Juice, Naturally Smitten Tangle Free pudding (old Milk+Honey version) & SM Manuka Honey Serum on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> Oyin Handmade Frank Juice, *Naturally Smitten Tangle Free pudding (old formula)* & SM Manuka Honey Serum on ends.


@Bibliophile
Lawd...There's been a Formula change already?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2016)

Purabody Naturals Mango & Tea Scalp Butter *discontinued*


----------



## Beany (Nov 28, 2016)

I don't like this banyan oil. I'm gonna give it away when I visit home next month. It doesn't make my scalp feel "good" it's doing nothing for a little dry, sensitive patch I have either. this is going in the fridge until next month. think I'm gonna open NO jojoba and hempseed oil.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 28, 2016)

re-twisted with QB CTDG, sealed with MHC Type 4 hair cream


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 28, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> Lawd...There's been a Formula change already?




I mean to say I used the "Milk+Honey" version. The company's name changed to "Naturally Smitten" just before it appeared in Wal-Mart.


Sorry @IDareT'sHair; I don't want to get a PJ's pressure up. Let me go edit my post...


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 28, 2016)

This morning I used:
Knotty Boy Peppermint Cooling Mist (with added Atlas cedarwood & sage EOs) on scalp;  Oyin Handmade AfterBath in Black Cedar Fig scent+ Eden Body Works Peppermint Tea Tree hair oil on length and ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> *Sorry; I don't want to get a PJ's pressure up. Let me go edit my post...*


@Bibliophile 

Gurl.....You know me too well! 

I bought it on Curlbox 4 products @ $25.00 (which I thought was a Great Deal). 

But I would never pay full-price for it I don't think?  I thought it was a little pricey? 

I liked it tho' at  that price-point.  I have a Butter and the Spritz left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2016)

Beany said:


> *I don't like this banyan oil. I'm gonna give it away when I visit home next month. It doesn't make my scalp feel "good" it's doing nothing for a little dry, sensitive patch I have either. this is going in the fridge until next month.* think I'm gonna open NO jojoba and hempseed oil.


@NaturallyATLPCH
FYI


----------



## Beany (Nov 28, 2016)

I think it might be the coconut oil in it that's not sitting right with my scalp. coconut oil is hit or miss for me. one use of NO jojoba and hempseed oil and my scalp feels better already.


ETA: I like Natural Oasis (NO) products. There is something very familiar about the scent of her oils/balms that reminds me of one of my favorite aunts.


----------



## Beany (Nov 29, 2016)

I plan to start infusing some calendula oil today (sunflower oil, calendula petals for 2 weeks).

That black don't crack thread scared me too @Bibliophile lol . I already go to bed greasy (<--our very own @n_vizion 's fantastic blog), but adding another layer can't hurt. I layer heavy serums and moisturizers every night (I'm naturally heavy handed so I be SUPER greasy ). I'm also gonna use this calendula oil on my scalp as it's good for collagen production and circulation.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been neglecting this thread, but not my hair.

Applied Xcel cream to scalp and hairline, then added SSI Seyani to length.


----------



## n_vizion (Nov 29, 2016)

Beany said:


> I plan to start infusing some calendula oil today (sunflower oil, calendula petals for 2 weeks).
> 
> That black don't crack thread scared me too @Bibliophile lol . I already go to bed greasy (<--our very own @n_vizion 's fantastic blog), but adding another layer can't hurt. I layer heavy serums and moisturizers every night (I'm naturally heavy handed so I be SUPER greasy ). I'm also gonna use this calendula oil on my scalp as it's good for collagen production and circulation.



I've never heard of calendula oil. But I heard you say collagen production and my ears popped up!  How's the consistency? Is it a "greasy oil" or a drier one?


----------



## Beany (Nov 29, 2016)

n_vizion said:


> I've never heard of calendula oil. But I heard you say collagen production and my ears popped up!  How's the consistency? Is it a "greasy oil" or a drier one?





I'm not sure. After it infuses I will definitely let you know. I did read that the scent leaves much to be desired, but I have EOs on standby.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 29, 2016)

Megatek and cherry shea mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2016)

Purabody Naturals Mango & Tea Scalp Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Purabody Naturals Mango & Tea Scalp Butter*


This Again!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 30, 2016)

Last night I Moisturized with ntm silk touch. Sealed with almond oil. Then I did the greenhouse effect. My hair is nice and soft this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2016)

Will use Rice Bran Oil and ED JBCO somewhere during this Wash Day.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 30, 2016)

Moisturized with water
EVCO and rosemary infused olive oil on length 
MHC Type 4 on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2016)

Bel Nouvo Hair Cream (Vanilla Buttercream)


----------



## imaginary (Dec 1, 2016)

Megatek and cherry shea mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2016)

QB CTDG


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 2, 2016)

Applied Xcel cream to scalp and hairline, then added SSI Seyani to length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Beany (Dec 2, 2016)

NurCreations bamboo serum


----------



## Aggie (Dec 2, 2016)

That Meadowfoam Oil is the bizniz. It is extremely rich so I won't use much of it when I use it again. I think I underestimated it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2016)

MHC Type4


----------



## trclemons (Dec 3, 2016)

*LCOB'd* with Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea, QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream, Keravada Warm Vanilla Sugar on length & Curls Blueberry Bliss Growth Oil on scalp and Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla Butter on ends.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 3, 2016)

Hairveda Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2016)

@Beamodel 
Hey Lady!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey hunni @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *Hey hunni*


@Beamodel 
How's that gorgeous Hair today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2016)

Camille Rose Natural's Cranberry Hair Milk & ED JBCO


----------



## imaginary (Dec 4, 2016)

DIY horsetail oil, cherry shea mix and SM curl and shine conditioner (acts like a lotion for me)


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 4, 2016)

APB pudding
Hairveda Vatika oil


----------



## Beany (Dec 5, 2016)

Used NurCreations bamboo serum again tonight and put my hair back in 6 bantu knots under a wrap. 

Since I'm almost done with a bottle of apple syrup (found 2 more in the fridge), I decided to look in the stash to see what my next heavy sealer would be and found a 32 oz jar of LACE amazon butter (without shea). 32 oz! I transferred a couple ounces to another jar and will start using that soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 5, 2016)

SSI Seyani on length, concentrating on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2016)

Camille Rose Cranberry Hair Lotion


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

HQS Greaseless Moisture. I really love this stuff. I wish someone else can make it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2016)

A dab or two of Komaza's Scalp Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 5, 2016)

Quick scalp massage with Xcel and moisturized with SSI Coco Creme Leave In. Sealing with a dab of HBCO.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 5, 2016)

Aggie said:


> HQS Greaseless Moisture. I really love this stuff. I wish someone else can make it


It is an awesome product.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 6, 2016)

Bobeam in a bottle sealed with a EVCO, rosemary infused olive oil mix


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 6, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Bobeam in a bottle sealed with a EVCO, rosemary infused olive oil mix


Same today plus MHC Type 4 on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2016)

Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 6, 2016)

Moisturized with Oyin J&B, then used Xcel on scalp, Seyani on length, and SSI HCSB on edges.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 6, 2016)

Applied - SSI Cranberry Cocktail
Sealed - Hairveda Vatika Frosting


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 7, 2016)

Bobeam in a bottle sealed with a EVCO, rosemary infused olive oil mix
MHC Type 4 on ends....side note, I think this one container of Type 4 will last me *yeeeears*, lol! Just a little dab goes a long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2016)

Tonight:
Red Palm Oil
ED JBCO
QB CTDG


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2016)

HQS Greaseless Moisture sealed in with Rusk Deep Shine Oil. This here combination is bae on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2016)

QB CTDG


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 8, 2016)

Did a light scalp massage with Vatika oil and will pre-poo overnight.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 8, 2016)

Used jojoba lavender olive oil, giovanni direct leave-in and cherry shea mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2016)

Cream & Coco Cranberry Cookie Hair Oil


----------



## *Champion 8675* (Dec 8, 2016)

_Almond oil_
_Jojoba oil_
_Jbco_
_Coconut oil_
_Rosemary oil_
_Tea tree oil_
_Peppermint oil _


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 8, 2016)

SSI Cranberry cocktail 
Hairveda Vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *SSI Cranberry cocktail *
> Hairveda Vatika oil


@Beamodel
I am using CRN Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2016)

Aggie said:


> HQS Greaseless Moisture sealed in with Rusk Deep Shine Oil. This here combination is bae on my hair.


Repeated this for tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 8, 2016)

APB Hair Cream
Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on ends


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 8, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I am using CRN Cranberry Cocktail



How is it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *How is it?*


@Beamodel
It's nice.  I like it.  I had it before, but swapped it before I could use it. 

I will open SSI's Cranberry Cocktail so I can compare the two.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 9, 2016)

Used my diy horsetail oil and Giovanni direct leave-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2016)

Cream & Coco Cranberry Cookie & MHC Type4 Hair Cream


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 9, 2016)

SSI Seyani on damp hair.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 10, 2016)

L = Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea
C = QB Amla & Olive and Wonder Curl Butter Than Love Whipped
O = Keravada Warm Vanilla Sugar on length
B = Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2016)

Today:
Pure Ghee
Pure Palm Oil
QB CTDG
Cream & Coco Cranberry Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2016)

Bee Mine Luscious in Island Mango


----------



## Ltown (Dec 11, 2016)

Using HV green hair butter these days.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 11, 2016)

Annabelle's Hair Butta


----------



## imaginary (Dec 11, 2016)

Hempseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2016)

Camille Rose Naturals Cranberry Hair Milk


----------



## imaginary (Dec 12, 2016)

Jojoba lavender oil, grapeseed oil and cocoa butter.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 12, 2016)

Today: Shea Moisture Peace Rose conditioner, Soultanicals Afrodite Gloss Boss + Nubian Heritage Goats Milk & Chai infused shea butter on ends of twists.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> 
> Gurl.....You know me too well!
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delay @IDareT'sHair . Work has me swamped. I'm catching up on the forum.

You got an excellent deal. I wouldn't pay more than $5 for those products. No shade but IMHO the formulas are very simple and ubiquitous. I have the mist and tangle-free pudding.
They only work as sealants on dry hair for me. I don't get any detangling or conditioning or lasting moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2016)

Used CNR Cranberry Hair Milk.  Will pull out SSI's Cranberry next for the Holidays!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2016)

@Bibliophile
IKR?  I could not beweave they had $14, 15 dollas on some of those items.  

They just some regula' degula' stuff.  I mean like really?  Pffft.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 13, 2016)

Diy sulphur oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2016)

Camille Rose Naturals Cranberry Hair Oil


----------



## Beany (Dec 13, 2016)

NO jojoba and hempseed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2016)

Hairveda's CoCasta Oil and Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 14, 2016)

Did the LCO method. Liquid was water. Creme was the nuetrogena creme. Oil was avocado. Going to do the gHe tonight.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 15, 2016)

LOC twists with Mane-n-Tail Reconstructor, Divya Kesh Taila (Ayurvedic herb blend-infused sesame oil) and SM Peace Rose Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2016)

NW21 Creme


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 15, 2016)

Soultanicals Knot Sauce
Hairveda Vatika Oil


----------



## imaginary (Dec 15, 2016)

Megatek and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2016)

Camille Rose Naturals Cranberry Hair Milk


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2016)

Applied SSI Seyani to length, concentrating on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2016)

NW21 Hair Creme


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 16, 2016)

Last night - Overnight prepoo with  Auromere Hair Conditioning oil + Ramtirth Brahmi oil mix on dry hair.
Will wash tonight.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 16, 2016)

Megatek and cherry shea mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2016)

SSI's Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 16, 2016)

Massaged scalp with NW21 spray and Vatika oil. Will leave on overnight.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 17, 2016)

L = Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea
C = Wonder Curl Butter Than Love Whipped
O = Keravada Warm Vanilla Sugar on length
B = Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla on ends


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 17, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> Last night - Overnight prepoo with  Auromere Hair Conditioning oil + Ramtirth Brahmi oil mix on dry hair.
> Will wash tonight.



Friday evening (wash day) - SheaMoisture  Raw Shea Cupuacu Frizz Defense Conditioner as a leave in.
Tonight - Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter (almond scent) on ends of twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2016)

Marie Dean Yogurt Smoothie (in Green Tea)


----------



## imaginary (Dec 17, 2016)

Giovanni direct leave-in and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2016)

NW21 Cream and maybe some HV Avosoya Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2016)

Used a little:
Cream & Coco's Tincture (Caribbean Ma.i Ta.i)  Smells Delicious


----------



## imaginary (Dec 19, 2016)

Yesterday: Giovanni direct leave-in and raw shea butter
Today: Giovanni direct leave-in, small amount of shea mix (sweet almond oil, jojoba, olive oil, lavender) and vatika coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2016)

Today:
Sweet Almond Oil (for Oil Rinse)
Cream & Coco's Cranberry Cookie
QB CTDG


----------



## Beany (Dec 19, 2016)

NurCreations bamboo serum 
Lace naturals amazon butter

I was supposed to just use the butter on my ends, but it smelled so good I applied it to my length too.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 19, 2016)

Xcel cream on edges and Seyani on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2016)

Haitian Black Castor
Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## imaginary (Dec 20, 2016)

Megatek, shea mix and castor oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 20, 2016)

Siamese Twists Essential II Hair Cream


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Haitian Black Castor



Me too! Concentrated on my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> *Me too! Concentrated on my edges.*


@NappyNelle 
YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2016)

This a.m. NW21 & SSI's Cranberry Cocktail. 

May use a little HBCO this evening.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 21, 2016)

Megatek and shea mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

NW21 & HBCO


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 22, 2016)

Bekura honey latte 
Hairitage Hydration Jar of Joe


----------



## imaginary (Dec 22, 2016)

Jojoba lavender olive oil and tea tree oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 23, 2016)

APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2016)

Cream & Coco's Tincture (Blackberry Spritzer)


----------



## Ltown (Dec 24, 2016)

2017 KISS what works for me:  HV green butter, shea moisture, HV vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

Today:
J.Monique's Cherry Bark, Peppermint, Green & Black Tea Pre-Poo (it's like a Buttery-Oil)
Sweet Almond Oil Rinse
HBCO on damp Hair
QB CTDG


----------



## trclemons (Dec 24, 2016)

L = Curls & Potions Revitalizing Tea
C = Wonder Curl Butter Than Love Whipped
O = Curls Blueberry Bliss on scalp & Keravada Warm Vanilla on length
B = Tree Naturals Citrus & Vanilla on ends


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 25, 2016)

Xcel on scalp and edges
SSI Seyani on length, concentrating on ends


----------



## imaginary (Dec 25, 2016)

Netwurks 21 and argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2016)

HBCO & NW21 Creme


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 25, 2016)

Liquid Gold Java Whip on my scalp and length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *Liquid Gold Java Whip on my scalp and length*


@Beamodel
You know she had a Sale on this and said she would bring it back as a "Seasonal" item only.

I still may pick up a jar (or two).  I wanted to be able to use the 15% LHCF, but you couldn't on this item (since it was already on Sale.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> You know she had a Sale on this and said she would bring it back as a "Seasonal" item only.
> 
> I still may pick up a jar (or two).  I wanted to be able to use the 15% LHCF, but you couldn't on this item (since it was already on Sale.



Yes but I'm good with this one jar. You know I'm super light handed and plus I still have HH Jar of Joe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *Yes but I'm good with this one jar. You know I'm super light handed and plus I still have HH Jar of Joe*


@Beamodel
I like the 'consistency' of this one and HH Jof J.  

I recently got Bekura's Java & Honey (on a swap) and while I like it, I think I like these two better because of the velvety-buttery deliciousness.

OT:  Thanks for your response about the Slaps!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> I like the 'consistency' of this one and HH Jof J.
> 
> I recently got Bekura's Java & Honey (on a swap) and while I like it, I think I like these two better because of the velvety-buttery deliciousness.
> ...



No problem hun. Yes, I've have a sample of Bekura (BASK) Java one too I had liked that one too but never purchased a full size of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> *Yes, I've have a sample of Bekura (BASK) Java one too I had liked that one too but never purchased a full size of it.*


@Beamodel
And it's too expensive for 4oz's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2016)

NW21 Cream


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2016)

I will be moisturizing my hair later with Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Pudding sealed with Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe Hair Pudding


----------



## Beany (Dec 26, 2016)

Qb brbc 
Lace naturals amazon butter


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2016)

Today I used Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Pudding, Sarenzo Creamy Oil and Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe hair Pudding. These are all nice.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 26, 2016)

imaginary said:


> Netwurks 21 and argan oil



This again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2016)

NW21 Hair Creme & HBCO


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 27, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with the mane choice oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 27, 2016)

Applied Xcel to scalp and SSI Coco Creme Leave In to length.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 27, 2016)

Jakeala Nappy Cream topped with Hairveda Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2016)

Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo


----------



## imaginary (Dec 28, 2016)

NW21, argan and jojoba oil


----------

